# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  ۷ سال کنکور تجربی!

## tajrobi_93

سلام اولین کنکور من سال ۹۳ بود و از اون سال تا الان دارم کنکور میدم دانشگاهم قبول شدم چندبار ولی نرفتم رتبه های من به ترتیب تو این سالا اینا بوده هفت هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،هفت هزار و امسال پنج هزارمنطقه یک.خیلی عجیبه برای خودم و هرکسی که میشنوه که چرا نتونستم رتبمو حداقل تو یکسال به قبولی نزدیک کنم.من تو یه مدرسه خوب بودم خودمم پایه خوبی داشتم تو این سالا واقعا خوندم و تلاش کردم ولی تلاشی که نتیجه نداشته باشه چه فایده ای داره؟پشت کنکوری شدن همه چیز منو از خودم و خانواده من گرفت پیشاپیش تشکر کنم از جمله های همیشگی و کلیشه ای مگه همه چیز تو این رشته هاست و...میشه یه نفر لااقل به من بگه مشکلم چیه چرا نتونستم چرا نشده.چیزی که خیلی اذیتم میکنه اینه که ای کاش تا الان یه لیسانس حداقل گرفته بودم فرصتی که از دست رفته حسرتای گذشته ولم نمیکنه.حال خوبی ندارم همه خستگی ۷سال گذشته به تنم نشسته نه میتونم ادامه بدم نه راه پس دارم نه راه پیش توی بد موقعیتی گیر کردم لطفا کمک کنید به من

----------


## sis.b

فک کنم باید روش خوندنتونو عوض کنید و مشاور بگیرین تا ببینه مشکل کجاست.....

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> سلام اولین کنکور من سال ۹۳ بود و از اون سال تا الان دارم کنکور میدم دانشگاهم قبول شدم چندبار ولی نرفتم رتبه های من به ترتیب تو این سالا اینا بوده هفت هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،هفت هزار و امسال پنج هزارمنطقه یک.خیلی عجیبه برای خودم و هرکسی که میشنوه که چرا نتونستم رتبمو حداقل تو یکسال به قبولی نزدیک کنم.من تو یه مدرسه خوب بودم خودمم پایه خوبی داشتم تو این سالا واقعا خوندم و تلاش کردم ولی تلاشی که نتیجه نداشته باشه چه فایده ای داره؟پشت کنکوری شدن همه چیز منو از خودم و خانواده من گرفت پیشاپیش تشکر کنم از جمله های همیشگی و کلیشه ای مگه همه چیز تو این رشته هاست و...*میشه یه نفر لااقل به من بگه مشکلم چیه چرا نتونستم چرا نشده*.چیزی که خیلی اذیتم میکنه اینه که ای کاش تا الان یه لیسانس حداقل گرفته بودم فرصتی که از دست رفته حسرتای گذشته ولم نمیکنه.حال خوبی ندارم همه خستگی ۷سال گذشته به تنم نشسته نه میتونم ادامه بدم نه راه پس دارم نه راه پیش توی بد موقعیتی گیر کردم خواهش میکنم کمک کنید به من



*یه سوال ازت دارم

هرسال بعداز اینکه تصمیم گرفتی پشت کنکور بمونی ...اولین کاری که انجام دادی چی بود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## Bahar1377

ببین مشکل تو منشا روانی داره. منم سه چهارساله دارم کنکور میدم.
من تو زندگی عادیمم خیلی کند کارامو انجام میدم. و در نتیجه اثر گذاشت رو سرعت تست زنیم.
تو کارای روزمرم وسواس ذهنی دارم و باز این اثر گذاشت رو تست زدنم. همش تو تست ها شک میکنم و این باعث میشه خیلی زمان ازم میبره.
افسردگی که دارم باعث شد اثر بذاره رو کیفیت مطالعم.
بیش از حد حساس بودنم باعث شد تمرکز نداشته باشم هنگام مطالعه. 
من و تو مشکلمون کنکور نیست. مشکلمون روش مطالعه و داشتن مشاور نیست.
ما باید اول خودمون ، اعمال و افکار و روح و روانمون و اصلاح کنیم. من دکتر روانپزشک هم رفتم برام خیلی موثر بود. اما فقط اون کافی نبود. من خودم باید خودم و درمان کنم!

----------


## mahdi_artur

سلام
همه این سال ها مطمئنا باگ ها و نواقص و اشکالاتی داشتید (در کنار مشکلات احتمالی خودتون) که باعث شدن به هدفتون نزدیک بشید ولی بهش نرسید..
شما نهایت تلاشتون و کردین ولی در کنارش مطمئنم همین نواقص عملکردی و اشتباهات کوچک هر بار مقدمه شکست رو فراهم کردند، وقتی یک اشتباه تکرار میشه اونم چندین بار تبدیل میشه به عادت و این عادت ها انقدر طبیعی میشن که از دید فرد انجام دادن شون من جمله واجبات هر روز میشه.
شما قبل از هر کاری ببینید این چند سال چه اشتباهاتی داشتید، چه نواقصی در کارتون بوده و عاملی که جلوی پیشرفت رو گرفته چی بوده دقیقا؟ 
اگر به نتیجه ای نرسیدین پیشنهادم پرستاری دولتی هست؛ در غیر این صورت با برطرف کردن این مشکلات و همت والا هر کاری شدنیه ، نمونه هم زیاد داشتیم که غیر ممکن ها رو ممکن کردند.

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *یه سوال ازت دارم
> 
> هرسال بعداز اینکه تصمیم گرفتی پشت کنکور بمونی ...اولین کاری که انجام دادی چی بود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> *


اگه جوابت این باشه که شروع کردم به درس خوندن باید بهت بگم دقیقن همین باعث شده نتونی رتبت رو بهترکنی
اولین کاری که یه پشت کنکوری باید انجام بده استارت مطالعه نیست

اولین کار آنالیز کردن شکست سال قبل هست...باید عوامل و رفتارها و عاداتی که اون رتبه ی تورو ساختن شناسایی بشن باید تحلیل بشن باید جایگزین بشن باید تصحیح بشن
اصلن یه نفر برای اینکه تلاش بیشتری بکنه پشت کنکور نمیمونه بلکه پشت کنکور میمونه تا تلاش صحیح تری بکنه
اگه نتونی خودت رو تغییر بدی اگه نتونی عادات بدی رو که داشتی عوض کنی فرقی نداره چندسال تلاش کنی....چون تو هنوز تغییر نکردی

توی این مورد میتونم خودم رو مثال بزنم
من اولین کنکورم 98 بود که رتبه ام 3708 شد و امسال پشت کنکوری بودم و تونستم رتبه ام رو تا 392 پایین بکشم
من بعداز کنکور98 که تصمیم به پشت موندن گرفتم چندتا برگه ورداشتم و شروع کردم به نوشتن کارایی که درطول سال قبل انجام دادم و ندادم....عاداتی روکه داشتم نوشتم
بعداز اینکار فهمیدم یکی از مهم ترین عوامل شکستم این بود که همیشه مطالعه کردن رو به تست زدن ترجیح میدادم و تعداد تست هام خیلی کم بود بعد نشستم برای جلوگیری از تکرار این مشکل یه راهی پیدا کردم...چندتا جدول درست کردم و بیشتر از صدتا ازش رو کپی گرفتم..باخودم قرار گذاشتم توی اون جدول ها تعداد تست های روزانه ام رو برای هردرس یادداشت کنم...با این کار منی که یه زمان توی یک هفته هم 500 تا تست نمیزدم به جایی رسدیم که توی یک روز 500 تست رو میزدم

خلاصه بگم که تا وقتی خودت و عادت هات رو تغییر ندی نتیجه کنکور تغییر نخواهد کرد

با شما بچه هایی که میخواید پشت کنکور بمونید هستم...خود خوده شما

----------


## _LEYLA_

خودت داری میگی پایه ی خوبی داشتی
و همینطور گفتی که واقعا تلاش کردی
یه بار به این فکر کردی که شاید توانت در همین حد باشه؟
یا فکر کردی که شاید مسیرت غلطه؟
7 سال واقعا کم نیست
شاید اگه این حجم از انرژی و زمان رو توی زمینه دیگه ای میذاشتی ، نتیجه بهتری میگرفتی.

----------


## sinnna

*سلام
شما رفتار و کارهایی  را به صورت مستمر در این سال ها تکرار کرده اید که منجر به عادت شده
برای خارج شدن از عادت باید توقف کنید
و وارد مسیر دیگه ای از زندگی بشوید.
گاهی دور شدن از هدف یعنی نزدیک شدن به ان است.

*

----------


## reg3xp

با توجه به تجربه بنده از کنکور و اینکه شما هفت ساله که برای رشته مورد علاقه خودتون تلاش میکنید
نظر بنده اینه که حتما اشکالی در مسیر شما وجود داره که از چشم شما پنهان مونده و تبدیل به یک عادت شده
در اینگونه موارد بهتره با یک مشاور واقعی و باتجربه (نه صرفا مشاورنما ها)مشورت کنید و سعی کنید که مشکل رو پیدا کنید
در غیر اینصورت ادامه این روند معنی نداره و اگر اون مشکل رو برطرف نکنید فکر نمیکنم بتونید به آسونی به هدفتون برسید

----------


## thanks god

> ببین مشکل تو منشا روانی داره. منم سه چهارساله دارم کنکور میدم.
> من تو زندگی عادیمم خیلی کند کارامو انجام میدم. و در نتیجه اثر گذاشت رو سرعت تست زنیم.
> تو کارای روزمرم وسواس ذهنی دارم و باز این اثر گذاشت رو تست زدنم. همش تو تست ها شک میکنم و این باعث میشه خیلی زمان ازم میبره.
> افسردگی که دارم باعث شد اثر بذاره رو کیفیت مطالعم.
> بیش از حد حساس بودنم باعث شد تمرکز نداشته باشم هنگام مطالعه. 
> من و تو مشکلمون کنکور نیست. مشکلمون روش مطالعه و داشتن مشاور نیست.
> ما باید اول خودمون ، اعمال و افکار و روح و روانمون و اصلاح کنیم. من دکتر روانپزشک هم رفتم برام خیلی موثر بود. اما فقط اون کافی نبود. من خودم باید خودم و درمان کنم!


بله کاملا حرفتون درسته ، برخی افراد دارای وسواس فکری هستند که شامل وسواس مطالعاتی هم میشه. من ویدئوهای فراوانی رو در یوتیوب درباره این موضوع دیدم ، این وسواس کل جوانب زندگی فرد رو در بر میگیره و تقصیر شما هم نیست ، این مغز شماست که فعالیت بیشتری داره و در برخی موارد اطاعت پذیری کمتر، پس زیاد به خودتون سخت نگیرید ، شما مسئول اعمال خودتون در برخی موارد نیستید.
البته مشکل دوستمون میتونه این باشه که خودشون رو باور ندارند و دیوار ذهنی ایجاد کردن مبنی بر اینکه من نمیتونم من نمیتونم من نمیتونم... باور پذیری سبب ورود این موضوع به ناخودآگاه ایشون شده و همین مورد هم قدرت تحلیل و بررسی مغز ایشون رو کمتر کرده.
مغز من ، ایشون ، فلانی و ... در ابتدا هیچ فرقی با هم نداشتند {مگر اندکی} و این ما هستیم که در افزایش قدرتش نقش داشتیم و داریم ، البته خانواده و محیط زندگی فرد نیز در این مسیر بی اثر نیست.
{ی بخش کوچیکیش ب تغذیه هم مربوطه :Yahoo (76): }

----------


## Bahar1377

> بله کاملا حرفتون درسته ، برخی افراد دارای وسواس فکری هستند که شامل وسواس مطالعاتی هم میشه. من ویدئوهای فراوانی رو در یوتیوب درباره این موضوع دیدم ، این وسواس کل جوانب زندگی فرد رو در بر میگیره و تقصیر شما هم نیست ، این مغز شماست که فعالیت بیشتری داره و در برخی موارد اطاعت پذیری کمتر، پس زیاد به خودتون سخت نگیرید ، شما مسئول اعمال خودتون در برخی موارد نیستید.
> البته مشکل دوستمون میتونه این باشه که خودشون رو باور ندارند و دیوار ذهنی ایجاد کردن مبنی بر اینکه من نمیتونم من نمیتونم من نمیتونم... باور پذیری سبب ورود این موضوع به ناخودآگاه ایشون شده و همین مورد هم قدرت تحلیل و بررسی مغز ایشون رو کمتر کرده.
> مغز من ، ایشون ، فلانی و ... در ابتدا هیچ فرقی با هم نداشتند {مگر اندکی} و این ما هستیم که در افزایش قدرتش نقش داشتیم و داریم ، البته خانواده و محیط زندگی فرد نیز در این مسیر بی اثر نیست.
> {ی بخش کوچیکیش ب تغذیه هم مربوطه}


آدم اگه خودشو باور نداشته باشه ۱۵ ساعتم درس بخونه آخرش شکسته. 
خییییلی ممنون که درک میکنید :Y (592):

----------


## nikman

> آدم اگه خودشو باور نداشته باشه ۱۵ ساعتم درس بخونه آخرش شکسته. 
> خییییلی ممنون که درک میکنید



15 ساعت!
مگه داریم؟ :Yahoo (117): مگه میشه
قبل از حرف زدن،10 ثانیه تفکربفرمایید

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

بهتر از هرکسی میتونم درکت کنم. تو میگی ۷سال ولی میدونی مثل چشم برهم زدنی گذشت.شاید بعضی چیزها باشه که تو ازش غافلی در حال حاضر و فکر میکنی از دست رفته شاید در آینده برات روشن تر شه ( کاملا لمس کردم که میگم) اما مشکل تو بنظرم همه چیز هست اولا روحی نابودی. کنکور یه مسیر فرسایشیه و جنگ روحیه هست این خودباوری رو تو خودت با تلقین و تلقین بوجود بیار که میتونی به شخصه حس میکنم تو مغزت شکست حک شده . مطمئنممم مسیرت اشتباس کارهایی انجام ندادی وگرنه با رتبه هات مشخصه استعداد داری. من حرفهای Zero رو قبول دارم ؛ و تمام حرفهام حرفهای دوستانه که راهکار واقعا دادن.

----------


## Django

*با مشکلت کاری ندارم چون بلد نیستم باید چیکار کنی.ایشالا جوابشو پیدا میکنی
در مورد نا امیدیت میتونم نظر بدم.
میگی 7 ساله کنکور دادی خسته ای ...
درسته ولی خب آماده شو برای سال هشتم!*

----------


## dr.eliot

سلام منم امسال ششمین کنکورم بود ولی با اینکه خیلی خوب خوندم شرکت نکردم بخاطر کرونا دانشجو هم هستم هرسال از ۹۴ کنکور دادم من خیلی ضعیف بودم طوری که کنکورامو خراب کردم ولی الان خیلی خیلی قوی شدم تو درسا و مطمئنم به هدفم میرسم اصلا ناامید نشدم بالعکس سخت تلاش میکنم خیلی مشکلات تو زندگیم بود تحقیر شدم مسخرم کردن اصلا قابل توصیف نیس سال دیگه رتبه شدم همه چی رو تعریف میکنم تا همه اونایی که گفتن نمیتونی بفهمن من از کجا وبا چه سختی هایی به موفقیت رسیدم

----------


## Bahar1377

> 15 ساعت!
> مگه داریم؟مگه میشه
> قبل از حرف زدن،10 ثانیه تفکربفرمایید


 ۱۵ ساعت در روز :Yahoo (21): 
تو خوبی

----------


## Bahar1377

> *با مشکلت کاری ندارم چون بلد نیستم باید چیکار کنی.ایشالا جوابشو پیدا میکنی
> در مورد نا امیدیت میتونم نظر بدم.
> میگی 7 ساله کنکور دادی خسته ای ...
> درسته ولی خب آماده شو برای سال هشتم!*


 :Yahoo (37):  :Yahoo (37):  :Yahoo (37):  :Y (748):  :Y (748):  :Y (748):

----------


## Bahar1377

> سلام منم امسال ششمین کنکورم بود ولی با اینکه خیلی خوب خوندم شرکت نکردم بخاطر کرونا دانشجو هم هستم هرسال از ۹۴ کنکور دادم من خیلی ضعیف بودم طوری که کنکورامو خراب کردم ولی الان خیلی خیلی قوی شدم تو درسا و مطمئنم به هدفم میرسم اصلا ناامید نشدم بالعکس سخت تلاش میکنم خیلی مشکلات تو زندگیم بود تحقیر شدم مسخرم کردن اصلا قابل توصیف نیس سال دیگه رتبه شدم همه چی رو تعریف میکنم تا همه اونایی که گفتن نمیتونی بفهمن من از کجا وبا چه سختی هایی به موفقیت رسیدم


تحسینتون میکنم :Y (736):  :Yahoo (37):

----------


## nikman

> سلام منم امسال ............


برادر،یقینا بعد از خودن حرف های من،مخالفت خودت رو با یه دیسلایک نشون میدی ولی
نباید از یه سوراخ،6بار مارگزیده میشدی
به فرض که سال بعد هم اومد و شرایط هم خوب یا خیلی بد بود،اون وقت چی،برای بار هفتم؟
زندگی شما به خودت مربوطه ولی می بینم یه عینک قرمز به چشمات زدی و با سرعت بالا داری گازشو میگیری و میری
،یه لحظه ترمز کن!!حداقل یک ساعت یک گوشه بشین و فکر کن ببین واقعا میصرفه موندن ؟
میصرفه وقت سوزوندن؟میصرفه هزینه کردن وتحمل کردن؟

بعدش مسیر رو انتخاب یا اصلاح کن و ادامه بده.

((لطفا،خواهشن،وجدانا فقط یک ساعت فکر کن وبعدش مسیر رو انتخاب کن)) 

پیشاپیش از فحاشی ها و حرف های عجیب غریبی که ممکنه روانه من بشه ،بسیار تشکر می کنم،شب خوش

----------


## nikman

> تحسینتون میکنم


واسه ورود به باتلاق تحسین نفرمایید !!
هر تحسینی،عاقبت خوبی نداره

----------


## dr.eliot

> برادر،یقینا بعد از خودن حرف های من،مخالفت خودت رو با یه دیسلایک نشون میدی ولی
> نباید از یه سوراخ،6بار مارگزیده میشدی
> به فرض که سال بعد هم اومد و شرایط هم خوب یا خیلی بد بود،اون وقت چی،برای بار هفتم؟
> زندگی شما به خودت مربوطه ولی می بینم یه عینک قرمز به چشمات زدی و با سرعت بالا داری گازشو میگیری و میری
> ،یه لحظه ترمز کن!!حداقل یک ساعت یک گوشه بشین و فکر کن ببین واقعا میصرفه موندن ؟
> میصرفه وقت سوزوندن؟میصرفه هزینه کردن وتحمل کردن؟
> 
> بعدش مسیر رو انتخاب یا اصلاح کن و ادامه بده.
> 
> ...


من جواب شما رو تو یه تاپیک دیگه دادم نه رای مخالف میدم نه فحاشی میکنم هر کسی نظری داره ومحترمه فقط منظورم اینه هر کسی خودش میدونه باید چیکار کنه نیازی به نصیحت اینو اون نداره

----------


## DR.del

۷ سال پشت کنکور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
من یچیزی میخوام بگم شاید یسریا خوششون نیاد ولی دخترا چرا فکر میکنن چون سربازی ندارن هر چند سال دلشون بخواد میتونن پشت کنکور بمونن؟؟ من خودم مشاوره انتخاب رشته میدم الان هرکی تو تلگرام پیام میده میگه میخوام بمونم پشت کنکور اول توجیهش میکنم که این یک سال از عمرت هرچند یکساله ولی خیلی باارزشه یا نمون پشت کنکور یا اگه میمونی درست و حسابی تلاشت رو بکن نواقص رو برطرف کن تا حداقل نسب به سال اول نتیجه بهتری بگیری ولی بعدش نمون و این پشت کنکور موندن تبدیل به عادت نشه برات که فکر کنی سال بعد هست و اونجور که میخوای تلاش نکنی.
الانم من پیشنهادم به شما اینه که بررسی کنید اگر امکان داره انتخاب رشته کنید احتمالا پرستاری دولتی بیارین. ولی واقعا اگر میخواین بمونین این یه سالی که میمونین رو به عنوان سال اخر درنظر بگیرین و نهایت تلاشتون رو بکنین البته خیلی وقتا درست تلاش کردن بهتر از خیلی تلاش کردنه بگردین ببینین ایراد کارتون چی بوده تو این هفت سال و برطرفش کنید

----------


## Bahar1377

یه قضیه هم هست که میگن عمرت داره میره، زندگیت داره حروم میشه. از بقیه عقب افتادی و....
یه نفر۱۸ سالگی پزشکی میاره ،۴۰ سالگی میمیره!
یه نفر ده سال بعد یعنی ۲۸ سالگی پزشکی میاره، تا ۸۰ سالگی عمر میکنه!
پس سن فقط یه عدد ملاک جلو و عقب بودن نیست!

----------


## DR.del

> یه قضیه هم هست که میگن عمرت داره میره، زندگیت داره حروم میشه. از بقیه عقب افتادی و....
> یه نفر۱۸ سالگی پزشکی میاره ،۴۰ سالگی میمیره!
> یه نفر ده سال بعد یعنی ۲۸ سالگی پزشکی میاره، تا ۸۰ سالگی عمر میکنه!
> پس سن فقط یه عدد ملاک جلو و عقب بودن نیست!


حالا اگه همونی که تو 28 سالگی پزشکی آورده تو 30 سالگی بمیره چی؟ بالاخره سن عدده این احتمال هم درنظر بگیر
با کمال احترام به شما اینا حرفای مضخرفیه این که کسی نسبت به کس دیگه عقب نیست کاملا درسته ولی دیگه آدم نباید از خودش هم عقب بیفته که باز اونی که رفته یه رشته دیگه خونده میاد تو 28 سالگی واسه پزشکی میخونه هم میشه بهش حق داد ولی کسی که هفت هشت سال پشت کنکور بمونه و درجا بزنه اشتباهه
من اگر دختر بود واقعا این همه سال پشت کنکور نمیموندم نهایتا دوبار دیگه شانس خودم رو با تلاش بیشتر امتحان میکردم

----------


## Saeed79

> 15 ساعت!
> مگه داریم؟مگه میشه
> قبل از حرف زدن،10 ثانیه تفکربفرمایید


اگه این ساعت مطالعه واست عجیب و غیرممکنه پس قطعا اول راهی

----------


## Saeed79

> ۷ سال پشت کنکور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من یچیزی میخوام بگم شاید یسریا خوششون نیاد ولی دخترا چرا فکر میکنن چون سربازی ندارن هر چند سال دلشون بخواد میتونن پشت کنکور بمونن؟؟ من خودم مشاوره انتخاب رشته میدم الان هرکی تو تلگرام پیام میده میگه میخوام بمونم پشت کنکور اول توجیهش میکنم که این یک سال از عمرت هرچند یکساله ولی خیلی باارزشه یا نمون پشت کنکور یا اگه میمونی درست و حسابی تلاشت رو بکن نواقص رو برطرف کن تا حداقل نسب به سال اول نتیجه بهتری بگیری ولی بعدش نمون و این پشت کنکور موندن تبدیل به عادت نشه برات که فکر کنی سال بعد هست و اونجور که میخوای تلاش نکنی.
> الانم من پیشنهادم به شما اینه که بررسی کنید اگر امکان داره انتخاب رشته کنید احتمالا پرستاری دولتی بیارین. ولی واقعا اگر میخواین بمونین این یه سالی که میمونین رو به عنوان سال اخر درنظر بگیرین و نهایت تلاشتون رو بکنین البته خیلی وقتا درست تلاش کردن بهتر از خیلی تلاش کردنه بگردین ببینین ایراد کارتون چی بوده تو این هفت سال و برطرفش کنید


دقیقا مشکل همین عادته
اینکه بگی خب نشد سال دگ ...
امسال اگه کسی میخواد بمونه باید مث مرگ و زندگی واسش تلاش کنه .  نه اینکه پاهاشو بندازه رو هم بگه امسالم نشد ...

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام اولین کنکور من سال ۹۳ بود و از اون سال تا الان دارم کنکور میدم دانشگاهم قبول شدم چندبار ولی نرفتم رتبه های من به ترتیب تو این سالا اینا بوده هفت هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،هفت هزار و امسال پنج هزارمنطقه یک.خیلی عجیبه برای خودم و هرکسی که میشنوه که چرا نتونستم رتبمو حداقل تو یکسال به قبولی نزدیک کنم.من تو یه مدرسه خوب بودم خودمم پایه خوبی داشتم تو این سالا واقعا خوندم و تلاش کردم ولی تلاشی که نتیجه نداشته باشه چه فایده ای داره؟پشت کنکوری شدن همه چیز منو از خودم و خانواده من گرفت پیشاپیش تشکر کنم از جمله های همیشگی و کلیشه ای مگه همه چیز تو این رشته هاست و...میشه یه نفر لااقل به من بگه مشکلم چیه چرا نتونستم چرا نشده.چیزی که خیلی اذیتم میکنه اینه که ای کاش تا الان یه لیسانس حداقل گرفته بودم فرصتی که از دست رفته حسرتای گذشته ولم نمیکنه.حال خوبی ندارم همه خستگی ۷سال گذشته به تنم نشسته نه میتونم ادامه بدم نه راه پس دارم نه راه پیش توی بد موقعیتی گیر کردم خواهش میکنم کمک کنید به من


1- وسواس زیاد
2- منابع نامناسب سال های قبلتون رو هی استفاده میکنین
3- روش خوندن رو تغییر نمیدین
4- از ریسک کردن میترسین ! کسی موفقه که ریسک پذیر باشه . برنامشو راحت تغییر بده نحوه مطالعه متنوعی رو امتحان کنه و از اینکه یه موقع افت کنه نترسه . شما 7 سال از ترس اینکه نکنه نتیجم بدتر بشه هی روشارو تکرار میکنی
5-تمرکز خیلی کم و فکر و خیال وحشتناک زیاد
6- کند بودن !! از عجله کردن حین مطالعه میترسین . از منابع و تست زیاد میترسین
7- و مهمترین عامل غروره . مثال میزنم . وقتی منی که یکسال کنکور دادم به شما بگم فلان منبع خوبه شما پیش خودت میگی من 7 برابر این شخص تجربه دارم و خودم بهتر میدونم کدوم منبع بهتره !! یه جبهه گیری وحشتناک نسبت به هر پیشنهاد و انتقاد و مشاور میگیرین و نتیجش تکرار 7 سال اشتباه میشه

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_سلام نمیدونم مشکلت چیه ولی اگه قراره بارهشتم هم بدی باید یه تحول اساسی بدیبه کارت وگرنه همین آش و کاسه س...

_

----------


## Dr.arezu

سلام منم مثل شما پشت کنکور موندم چندسال .البته از ریاضی کنکور تجربی داده بودم بدون معلم و کلاس کنکور پیش رفتم مشاور هم نداشتم اصلا .سال ۹۷رتبه ام خیلی بهتر شد اما نرفتم گفتم باز تلاش میکنم برای سال ۹۸ خیلی زیاد و شرایط سختی تلاشمو کردم اما باز رتبه ام بدتر شد و مجبور شدم ازاد رشته پرستاری رو برم ..درسته هنوزم احساس کمبود دارم انگار همیشه یه چیزی درونم هس و سرزنشم میکنه ک چرا موفق نشدم ولی دیگه همینو میخام ادامه بدم .گاهی وقتا ب سرم میزنه ک دوباره بشینم بخونم اما واقعا شرایط نیس متاسفانه .پیشنهادم اینه ک امسال بری دانشگاه و الکی  وقتتو عمرتو تلف نکنی .

----------


## Dr.arezu

از یه روستای لب مرز استان هسیم ک با وجود اینکه کسی از تحصیلات انچنان اگاهی نداره انقد حرف هس ک میگن چرا باز موندی چرا .یا مثلا فلانی داره حقوق میگیره تو هنوزم دانشجوییی .اینجور حرفا انقد زیاد شنیدم فشار اقوام و فامیل  ک یه طرف .طوری شده ک دیگه واقعا گوشه گیر شدم  بیشتر تو لاک خودمم با کسیم کار ندارم .از اوقاتی ک دارم استفاده میکنم ک زبان بخونم یا کارای دیگه مهارت بهتری کسب کنم .بنظرم حتما امسال انتخاب رشته ارو انجام بدی .من انقد سختی کشیدم میفهمم کامل چیزی رو میگی تلاشی کردی و نتیجه ای ک دلخواهت نبوده ..دیگه بخودت بگو بسه انقد تو فشار روانی و استرس کنکور بودم .بخودت بیا و زندگی تو شرو کن.کالا حالتو درک میکنم دوست گلم موفق باشی .

----------


## tear_goddess

سلام عزیزم
اول  از همه بهت تبریک میگم بابت اینکه این همه سال برای آرزوت جنگیدی و تسلیم نشدی آفرین :Y (464): 
و همچنین تبریک میگم بابت رتبه های خوبی که هرسال کسب کردی من خودم آرزوم بود این رتبه ها رو بیارم :Yahoo (65): 
عزیزم بهت حق میدم که چقدر شرایط بدی هست ... و چقدر روحت خسته هست ...
و خواااهش میکنم خودتو با کسی مقایسه نکن !!!!! همین روح و روانتو و داغون تر میکنه
تو خیلی با تلاش و با اراده ای  این از رتبه ها و پشتکارت مشخصه ... فقط حتما توی مسیرت یک سری اشتباهات کوچیک ذاری !!!
اما ازت میخام احساسی تصمیم نگیری و صرفا بخاطر فرار از کنکور رشته ای رو نری که علاقه ای بهش نداری که هزاااار برابر الان خورد میشی  :Yahoo (1):  
توی این مسیر فقط به خودت فکر کن؟
از زندگی چی میخای ؟
دوست داری ده سال آینده کجا باشی؟
من نمیتونم بهت بگم سال دیگه هم بمون یا نه  :Yahoo (1): 
فقط یک چیزی بگم 
خیلی از پزشک های موفق ایرانی الزاما از همون 18 سالگی پزشکی رو شروع نکردن !!!
نمونه اش دکتر ملک حسینی که بعد از دکتری دامپزشکی و چند سال کار کردن پزشکی رو شروع میکنن و پدر پیوند ایران شناخته میشن !!!  و همین چند روز پیش جایزه ای از طرف انجمن پیوند  دریافت کردن  :Yahoo (1):  :Y (576): 
از طرفی خیلی ها هم هستن که به رشته های ذیگه هم علاقه دارن و هدفشون چیز دیگه ای هست !!!
اونا هم تو 18 19 سالگی  یا حتی بیشتر میرن دانشگاه و برای هدفشون  (مثلا مهاجرت ) میجنگن و خوشحالن !!! :Yahoo (16): 
(یک همکلاسی دارم بعد از 2 بار انصراف از دانشگاه های مختلف تو 24 سالگی اومده رشته ما چون میخواد مهاجرت کنه و رشته ما شرایطش برای مهجرت نسبتا خوبه )
بشین قشگ فکر کن اهداف و ارزش هاتو تو زندگی مشخص کن 
بر اساس اون اهدافتو بچین 
اگر خواستی پلن بی هم داشت باش که استرس نگیری 
و در آخر هر تصمیمی گرفتی چه دوباره کنکور بدی په بری دانشگاه خودتو سرزنش نکن 
تو شجاعی !!!
تو کاری رو کردی که خیلیا از انجام دادنش میترسن 
خیلیا سریع give up میکنن 
اما تو ادامه دادی و تسلیم نشدی  :Yahoo (1):  :Y (597): 
باز هم بهت تبریک میگم
ببخشید اگه پر حرفی کردم 
 یا حرفام کمکی نکرد  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Bahar1377

> سلام عزیزم
> اول  از همه بهت تبریک میگم بابت اینکه این همه سال برای آرزوت جنگیدی و تسلیم نشدی آفرین
> و همچنین تبریک میگم بابت رتبه های خوبی که هرسال کسب کردی من خودم آرزوم بود این رتبه ها رو بیارم
> عزیزم بهت حق میدم که چقدر شرایط بدی هست ... و چقدر روحت خسته هست ...
> و خواااهش میکنم خودتو با کسی مقایسه نکن !!!!! همین روح و روانتو و داغون تر میکنه
> تو خیلی با تلاش و با اراده ای  این از رتبه ها و پشتکارت مشخصه ... فقط حتما توی مسیرت یک سری اشتباهات کوچیک ذاری !!!
> اما ازت میخام احساسی تصمیم نگیری و صرفا بخاطر فرار از کنکور رشته ای رو نری که علاقه ای بهش نداری که هزاااار برابر الان خورد میشی  
> توی این مسیر فقط به خودت فکر کن؟
> از زندگی چی میخای ؟
> ...


 :Yahoo (37):  :Yahoo (37):  :Y (736):  :Y (736):

----------


## tear_goddess

> سلام منم مثل شما پشت کنکور موندم چندسال .البته از ریاضی کنکور تجربی داده بودم بدون معلم و کلاس کنکور پیش رفتم مشاور هم نداشتم اصلا .سال ۹۷رتبه ام خیلی بهتر شد اما نرفتم گفتم باز تلاش میکنم برای سال ۹۸ خیلی زیاد و شرایط سختی تلاشمو کردم اما باز رتبه ام بدتر شد و مجبور شدم ازاد رشته پرستاری رو برم ..درسته هنوزم احساس کمبود دارم انگار همیشه یه چیزی درونم هس و سرزنشم میکنه ک چرا موفق نشدم ولی دیگه همینو میخام ادامه بدم .گاهی وقتا ب سرم میزنه ک دوباره بشینم بخونم اما واقعا شرایط نیس متاسفانه .پیشنهادم اینه ک امسال بری دانشگاه و الکی  وقتتو عمرتو تلف نکنی .


آدم ها و شخصیت هاشون خیلی فرق داره باهم
من هم این حس شما رو داشتم و دارم 
و پیش خودم میگم ای کاش حس کمبود رو جدی میگرفتم و باز هم تلاش میکردم  :Yahoo (1): 
حسرت از همه چیز وحشتناک تره

----------


## indomitable

> سلام
> همه این سال ها مطمئنا باگ ها و نواقص و اشکالاتی داشتید (در کنار مشکلات احتمالی خودتون) که باعث شدن به هدفتون نزدیک بشید ولی بهش نرسید..
> شما نهایت تلاشتون و کردین ولی در کنارش مطمئنم همین نواقص عملکردی و اشتباهات کوچک هر بار مقدمه شکست رو فراهم کردند، وقتی یک اشتباه تکرار میشه اونم چندین بار تبدیل میشه به عادت و این عادت ها انقدر طبیعی میشن که از دید فرد انجام دادن شون من جمله واجبات هر روز میشه.
> شما قبل از هر کاری ببینید این چند سال چه اشتباهاتی داشتید، چه نواقصی در کارتون بوده و عاملی که جلوی پیشرفت رو گرفته چی بوده دقیقا؟ 
> اگر به نتیجه ای نرسیدین پیشنهادم پرستاری دولتی هست؛ در غیر این صورت با برطرف کردن این مشکلات و همت والا هر کاری شدنیه ، نمونه هم زیاد داشتیم که غیر ممکن ها رو ممکن کردند.


سلام خوبی
من امسال کنکور موفق نشدم اونی که میخوام قبول شم(فرهنگیان میخواستم رتبم شده ۸۰۰۰ ترازم ۵۷۰۰)کنکور ریاضی
میخوام یه سال بمونم و تلاش کنم برای رتبه تک رقمی.با مطالعه ده ساعت نه کمتر نه بیشتر که کیفیتم حفظ بشه..ب نظرت شدنیه؟

----------


## tear_goddess

*شده خیلی تلاش کنیو آخرش اونی که میخوای نشه؟
- زیاد
.
- شده بشینی ساعتها غصه بخوری که بیا اینم از این، هیچی تو زندگیم درست نمیشه؟
- زیاد
.
- شده احساس کنی زورت نمیرسه چیزیو تغییر بدی و بی خیالش بشی؟
- زیاد
.
- شده دوباره برگردیو‌ باز تلاش کنی؟
-....
.
.
.
قرار نیست هیچ کسی، هیچ جای دنیا بار اول موفق بشه! اینها توهمات کتابهای موفقیته!
.
قراره صدبار نشه، صد بار غصه بخوری، صد بار بزنی تو سر خودت و در و دیوار، صد بار شکست بخوری تا یکبار بشه!
.
ولی شیرینی اون یکبار😍
.
شکست متضاد موفقیت نیست، شکست، مسیر موفقیته! همه چی درست میشه فقط تو جا نزن!
.
هر بار که شکست میخوری و دوباره شروع میکنی از خونه اول شروع نمیکنی، کلی تجربه داری، کلی قویتر شدی!
.
یادت باشه ما آدمیم و هر بار میتونیم بهتر و قویتر شیم!


این متنی بود که از اینستا الان دیدم گفتم باهاتون به اشتراک بزارم 
بنظرم برید دنبال علاقه تون ( پزشکی یا پرستاری یا نجاری و مهندسی) فرقی نداره 
توی مسیر رسیدن به علاقه تون هر چی میخاید تلاش کنید و شکست بخورید 
آخرش موفق میشید
.
*

----------


## tajrobi_93

> فک کنم باید روش خوندنتونو عوض کنید و مشاور بگیرین تا ببینه مشکل کجاست.....


مشاور داشتم خودشون متعجب بودن که چرا نشده کسی نبوده که بهم نگفته باشه سوادت از کنکور از قبولیام اگه بیشتر نباشه کمتر نیست غیر از یه سری برنامه ریزی مسخره درسی چیزی نبوده که کمک کننده باشه برام غیر از یه مورد که آقایی که خودشون دانشجوی پزشکی بودن خیلی دلسوزانه راهنمایی کردن منو معتقد بودن که مشکلم کمبود اعتماد به نفسه و مسائل از این دست حال اون روزام خیلی نسبت به الان بدتر بود منم تا حد توانم تا حدودی رفعش کردم ولی کیه که از این همه سال پشت کنکور نشستن سرخورده و داغون نشه؟فقط میدونم من خیلی خوندم واقعا هم خوندم ولی نشد

----------


## tajrobi_93

> *یه سوال ازت دارم
> 
> هرسال بعداز اینکه تصمیم گرفتی پشت کنکور بمونی ...اولین کاری که انجام دادی چی بود ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> *


یه سری مشکل اگه بود از قبلو سعی میکردم بشون فکر کنم که دیگه تکرار نکنم یا با یه مشاور صحبت میکردم که خب تغییر خاصی ایجاد نمیشد همه فقط راجع به سال پیش رو حرف میزدن و نحوه خوندن درحالی که مشکل من اینا نبود و تو طول سال متوجه میشدم الان من با سال قبلم تفاوتی نکرده و دوباره ترس میگرفت منو از تکرار نتایج قبلی

----------


## Alikashi

> سلام اولین کنکور من سال ۹۳ بود و از اون سال تا الان دارم کنکور میدم دانشگاهم قبول شدم چندبار ولی نرفتم رتبه های من به ترتیب تو این سالا اینا بوده هفت هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،هفت هزار و امسال پنج هزارمنطقه یک.خیلی عجیبه برای خودم و هرکسی که میشنوه که چرا نتونستم رتبمو حداقل تو یکسال به قبولی نزدیک کنم.من تو یه مدرسه خوب بودم خودمم پایه خوبی داشتم تو این سالا واقعا خوندم و تلاش کردم ولی تلاشی که نتیجه نداشته باشه چه فایده ای داره؟پشت کنکوری شدن همه چیز منو از خودم و خانواده من گرفت پیشاپیش تشکر کنم از جمله های همیشگی و کلیشه ای مگه همه چیز تو این رشته هاست و...میشه یه نفر لااقل به من بگه مشکلم چیه چرا نتونستم چرا نشده.چیزی که خیلی اذیتم میکنه اینه که ای کاش تا الان یه لیسانس حداقل گرفته بودم فرصتی که از دست رفته حسرتای گذشته ولم نمیکنه.حال خوبی ندارم همه خستگی ۷سال گذشته به تنم نشسته نه میتونم ادامه بدم نه راه پس دارم نه راه پیش توی بد موقعیتی گیر کردم خواهش میکنم کمک کنید به من


رفیق جان به این فکر نکن که الان چند ساله پشته کنکوری، به این با همین رتبه ها فکر کن قبول که شده بودی، رفته بودی دانشگاه، چهار یا پنج سال خونده بودی و بعد فارغ التحصیلی هیچی که هیچی! مثل من! شما بیشتر میسوزی یا یکی مثل من؟
به این فکر کن برای هدف والایی داری تلاش می‌کنی... خیلی از مسائل رو بچه ها گفتن مثل نیاز به مشاور تحصیلی و روان شناس اما نکته ای که میخوام بگم دوست منه اینه که:
" به خدا داخل دانشگاه حلوا خیرات نمی کنن، من اگه چندسال پیش با سازمان فنی و حرفه ای آشنا شده بودم میتونستم خیلی مهارت ها رو یاد بگیرم خیلی کارها بکنم و کسب درامد داشته باشم، شما هم میتونی به این گزینه فکر کنی، شاید مهارت و استعدادت رو در این کلاسها پیدا کنی، بیشتر کلاسهاشون رایگانه میتونی به اداره فنی و حرفه‌ای شهرتون سر بزنی و از کلاسهاشون بپرسی...
با توجه به شرایطی که گفتی فکر کنم دختر خانم باشی روی آرایش‌گری، ساخت زیورآلات و بدلیجات و... فکر کن... شاید این راه، راهی باشه که درش احساس شادی بکنی( یا میتونی به عنوان یه گزینه دوم و آلترناتیو بهش فکر کنی)
به هرحال مگه چندسال میخوایم زندگی بکنیم... از این چندسال مگه چقدرش رو جوون میمونیم... پس به قول شاعر :"*بخند** به روي دنيا،دنيا به* روت *بخنده،* بزار که رنج و غصه بار سفر ببنده تو تنها نيستي *خدا* يارته، اون مهربونه نگهدارته، دردو دوا ميکنه معجزه ها ميکنه..."

----------


## Narvan

*به نظر من اگه دیگه براتون ثابت شده بهتر از این نمیشه دیگه
امسال انتخاب رشته کنین
رشته های خوبیم میتونین قبول شید*

----------


## Bahar1377

> *شده خیلی تلاش کنیو آخرش اونی که میخوای نشه؟
> - زیاد
> .
> - شده بشینی ساعتها غصه بخوری که بیا اینم از این، هیچی تو زندگیم درست نمیشه؟
> - زیاد
> .
> - شده احساس کنی زورت نمیرسه چیزیو تغییر بدی و بی خیالش بشی؟
> - زیاد
> .
> ...


یه چیز دیگه هم که خیییلی امید میده داستان  ادیسونه که ۱۰۰۰ بار دیگه آزمایش کرد. حتی صمیمی ترین دوستشم بهش گفت بسه تمومش کن، اما ادیسون ادامه داد تا موفق شد
اونایی که چندسال برای هدفشون میجنگند باید تنهایی زیادی نحمل کنند و هیچ کس نمیتونه درکشون کنه، اما موفقیتشون هم خییلی بزرگه و هم خیییلی شیرین.
به این فکر کن اگه تا الان به هدفت نرسیدی خدا میخواد اونقدر قوی بشی و ظرفیتت بره بالا تا پزشکی دانشگاه تهران بیاری. 
آقا چه بسیارند کسایی که همون سال اول پزشکی میارند اماپشت کنکور تخصص چندسال میمونند.
اگه خدا چیزیو تا الان بهت نداده میخواد بهترینشو بهت بده
به خودت بگو تا نبرم این بازی تموم نمیشه

----------


## Bahar1377

> *به نظر من اگه دیگه براتون ثابت شده بهتر از این نمیشه دیگه
> امسال انتخاب رشته کنین
> رشته های خوبیم میتونین قبول شید*


سلام رفیق چه خبرا؟ کم پیدایی!
از نتیجت راضی هستی؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> یه سری مشکل اگه بود از قبلو سعی میکردم بشون فکر کنم که دیگه تکرار نکنم یا با یه مشاور صحبت میکردم که خب تغییر خاصی ایجاد نمیشد همه فقط راجع به سال پیش رو حرف میزدن و نحوه خوندن درحالی که مشکل من اینا نبود و تو طول سال متوجه میشدم الان من با سال قبلم تفاوتی نکرده و دوباره ترس میگرفت منو از تکرار نتایج قبلی


اون که بله....تغییر کردن فقط مربوط به روش های مطالعه نیست

یه پشت کنکوری اول نیاز داره که افکارش رو تغییر بده

من همون سال اول میتونستم نتیجه خوبی بگیرم ولی کنکور رو قبل ازاینکه برسه باختم....توی بهمن ماه 97 بود که وقتی ترازای 5000 و 6000 قلمچیم رو میدیدم به خودم تلقین کردم من امسال هیچی نمیشم....ازهمون موقع تصمیم گرفتم پشت کنکور بمونم و به خاطر همون افکار کنکور98 نتیجه نگرفتم
یکی از مواردی هم که برای سال99 تصمیم به تغییر دادنش گرفتم همین قضیه بود...سال 99 میانگین ترازم به 7000 هم رسید ولی شاید باورتون نشه همین هفته های آخر کنکور تراز 5000 و6000 هم آوردم...ولی من دیگه آدم قبلی نبودم که قرار باشه به افکارم کنکور رو ببازم...هرچقدر هم سخت بود خودم رو جمع وجور کردم و با تمام قوام سرجلسه کنکور حاضر شدم

درضمن میدونم سخته ولی به همه ی بچه ها توصیه میکنم موقع درس خوندن هیچ وقت به نتجه کنکور و اینکه قراره چی بشه چی نشه فکر نکنن....فقط روی همون 24 ساعتی که در اون روز دراختیار دارید تمرکز کنید ... نه با گذشته کاری داشته باشین نه با آینده... همیشه درلحظه سعی کنید بهترین عملکرد رو داشته باشید

----------


## tajrobi_93

> ببین مشکل تو منشا روانی داره. منم سه چهارساله دارم کنکور میدم.
> من تو زندگی عادیمم خیلی کند کارامو انجام میدم. و در نتیجه اثر گذاشت رو سرعت تست زنیم.
> تو کارای روزمرم وسواس ذهنی دارم و باز این اثر گذاشت رو تست زدنم. همش تو تست ها شک میکنم و این باعث میشه خیلی زمان ازم میبره.
> افسردگی که دارم باعث شد اثر بذاره رو کیفیت مطالعم.
> بیش از حد حساس بودنم باعث شد تمرکز نداشته باشم هنگام مطالعه. 
> من و تو مشکلمون کنکور نیست. مشکلمون روش مطالعه و داشتن مشاور نیست.
> ما باید اول خودمون ، اعمال و افکار و روح و روانمون و اصلاح کنیم. من دکتر روانپزشک هم رفتم برام خیلی موثر بود. اما فقط اون کافی نبود. من خودم باید خودم و درمان کنم!


منم تبدیل شدم به همچین آدمی دیگه خودمو نمیشناسم قبلا خیلی سریع همه کارامو انجام میدادم از جمله درس خوندن ولی سال گذشته احساس میکردم چقدر کند شدم من هم پیش روانشناس رفتم هم روانپزشک ولی روانپزشک تو یه مورد دیگه ای کمکم کرد تا حل شد روانشناسم ولی معتقد بود که من نباید میموندم پشت کنکور بهم گفت این موضوعو اینقدر روش زوم کردی که برات بزرگ شده و باعث ایجاد استرس زیاد شده برای همین ازش نمیتونی نتیجه بگیری بهم گفت این همه تلاشو اگه گذاشته بودی تو یه رشته دیگه نتایج خیلی خوبی گرفته بودی طوری که این مساله رو کامل فراموش کرده بودی.جواب منم همیشه این بوده چرا با این همه تلاش نتیجه نگرفتم؟این تلاش نافرجام منو سرخورده کرده دیگه میدونم هرچقدرم تلاش کنم تو مسائل دیگه نمیتونم نتیجه بگیرم فکر کنم باید رها کنم و برم دیگه امسال که احتمالا سرخورده تر از قبلم میکنه دیگه از این همه امیدی که به ناامیدی تبدیل شده خسته شدم وقتی به همه سختیایی که کشیدم تو طول این سالا فکر میکنم نمیتونم جلوی گریه کردنمو بگیرم

----------


## Narvan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar1377


سلام رفیق چه خبرا؟ کم پیدایی!
از نتیجت راضی هستی؟


سلام
والا دیروز انقد شلوغ بود سایت کند شده بود 
کیه که راضی باشه جز دکتر @Zero_Horizon 

انتخاب رشته میکنم قبول شدم کل انجمنو شیرینی میدم*

----------


## Bahar1377

> *
> 
> سلام
> والا دیروز انقد شلوغ بود سایت کند شده بود 
> کیه که راضی باشه جز دکتر @Zero_Horizon 
> 
> انتخاب رشته میکنم قبول شدم کل انجمنو شیرینی میدم*


بابا رتبه های بهتر از zero هم داریم
نمیدونم چرا این بشر اینقدررر تو چشه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> منم تبدیل شدم به همچین آدمی دیگه خودمو نمیشناسم قبلا خیلی سریع همه کارامو انجام میدادم از جمله درس خوندن ولی سال گذشته احساس میکردم چقدر کند شدم من هم پیش روانشناس رفتم هم روانپزشک ولی روانپزشک تو یه مورد دیگه ای کمکم کرد تا حل شد روانشناسم ولی معتقد بود که من نباید میموندم پشت کنکور بهم گفت این موضوعو اینقدر روش زوم کردی که برات بزرگ شده و باعث ایجاد استرس زیاد شده برای همین ازش نمیتونی نتیجه بگیری بهم گفت این همه تلاشو اگه گذاشته بودی تو یه رشته دیگه نتایج خیلی خوبی گرفته بودی طوری که این مساله رو کامل فراموش کرده بودی.جواب منم همیشه این بوده چرا با این همه تلاش نتیجه نگرفتم؟این تلاش نافرجام منو سرخورده کرده دیگه میدونم هرچقدرم تلاش کنم تو مسائل دیگه نمیتونم نتیجه بگیرم فکر کنم باید رها کنم و برم دیگه امسال که احتمالا سرخورده تر از قبلم میکنه دیگه از این همه امیدی که به ناامیدی تبدیل شده خسته شدم وقتی به همه سختیایی که کشیدم تو طول این سالا فکر میکنم نمیتونم جلوی گریه کردنمو بگیرم



تصمیم نهایی با خودته........ منم پیشنهاد میکنم اگه دیگه انگیزه کافی برای درس خوندن نداری همین امسال یه انتخاب رشته ی خوب انجام بده.....ایشالا توی زندگی به بهترینا برسی

----------


## tajrobi_93

> سلام
> همه این سال ها مطمئنا باگ ها و نواقص و اشکالاتی داشتید (در کنار مشکلات احتمالی خودتون) که باعث شدن به هدفتون نزدیک بشید ولی بهش نرسید..
> شما نهایت تلاشتون و کردین ولی در کنارش مطمئنم همین نواقص عملکردی و اشتباهات کوچک هر بار مقدمه شکست رو فراهم کردند، وقتی یک اشتباه تکرار میشه اونم چندین بار تبدیل میشه به عادت و این عادت ها انقدر طبیعی میشن که از دید فرد انجام دادن شون من جمله واجبات هر روز میشه.
> شما قبل از هر کاری ببینید این چند سال چه اشتباهاتی داشتید، چه نواقصی در کارتون بوده و عاملی که جلوی پیشرفت رو گرفته چی بوده دقیقا؟ 
> اگر به نتیجه ای نرسیدین پیشنهادم پرستاری دولتی هست؛ در غیر این صورت با برطرف کردن این مشکلات و همت والا هر کاری شدنیه ، نمونه هم زیاد داشتیم که غیر ممکن ها رو ممکن کردند.


مشکل من اینه هرسال یه چیزای کوچیکیو پیدا میکنم و حل میکنم ولی بازم سال بعد همین آش و همین کاسه س.باید چنتا موضوع مهمو پیدا کنم که مطمئن شم قراره نتیجه این سالارو عوض کنه وگرنه موندن من دیگه هیچ فایده ای نداره اگه قرار بود بشه شده بود دیگه تو طول این ۷ سال.متاسفانه من به پرستاری و بقیه پیراها علاقه ای ندارم و خیلی هم سنگینه برام پذیرشش ترجیح میدم برم سمت رشته ها و حرفه های دیگه

----------


## Mahdyu

مشکل شما نه درس خوندنتون هست نه ذهنتون و نه هر چیز دیگه ای. مشکل شما اصل مسئله کنکور و هدف پشتشه, شما هنوز خودتون هم نمیدونید چی میخواید و احتمالا اصلا علاقه ای به پزشکی و...  هم ندارید و واسه ی همین نتونستید اونقدر که باید مایه برای کار بزارید. این مشکل شما نیست و مشکل خیلی از افراد توانای دیگه هست که توی مسیر نادرست قدم گذاشتن. نیمه ی پر لیوان این هست که شما هنوز جوان هستید و میتونید هرکاری که میخواید بکنید. نگران زمان نباشید, به نظرم انتخاب رشته کنید و وارد دانشگاه بشید و سعی کنید رشته ای رو برید که بیشتر علاقمند هستید و واقعا ازش لذت میبرید. تنها راه همینه, دیگه به نظر من کنکور ندید چون کاملا فرسایشیه, راه شما با پزشکی نیست بهتون قول میدم و اینو توی زندگی آیندتون هم خواهید دید.

----------


## Narvan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar1377


بابا رتبه های بهتر از zero هم داریم
نمیدونم چرا این بشر اینقدررر تو چشه


چون من فقط زیرو رو میشناسم 
حالا شوخی میکنم خودش میفهمه  به بقیه باید بیای ۳ساعت توضیح بدی اقا شوخی بود
خودت راضی؟
دیدم رتبه تو
امسال قطعی انتخاب رشته میکنی یا قصد موندن داری؟*

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> بابا رتبه های بهتر از zero هم داریم
> نمیدونم چرا این بشر اینقدررر تو چشه


رتبه مگه لباسه که بگی مال من خوبه مال تو بده.......هرکسی قراره انتخاب های خودش رو انجام بده....... تازه رشته هایی رو که من میارم با رتبه 1 فرقی نداره  :Yahoo (76): 

هرچند اگه سرجلسه بازی نمیخورردم تا دو رقمی هم جا داشت :Yahoo (94): ....... :Yahoo (75):

----------


## tajrobi_93

> اگه جوابت این باشه که شروع کردم به درس خوندن باید بهت بگم دقیقن همین باعث شده نتونی رتبت رو بهترکنی
> اولین کاری که یه پشت کنکوری باید انجام بده استارت مطالعه نیست
> 
> اولین کار آنالیز کردن شکست سال قبل هست...باید عوامل و رفتارها و عاداتی که اون رتبه ی تورو ساختن شناسایی بشن باید تحلیل بشن باید جایگزین بشن باید تصحیح بشن
> اصلن یه نفر برای اینکه تلاش بیشتری بکنه پشت کنکور نمیمونه بلکه پشت کنکور میمونه تا تلاش صحیح تری بکنه
> اگه نتونی خودت رو تغییر بدی اگه نتونی عادات بدی رو که داشتی عوض کنی فرقی نداره چندسال تلاش کنی....چون تو هنوز تغییر نکردی
> 
> توی این مورد میتونم خودم رو مثال بزنم
> من اولین کنکورم 98 بود که رتبه ام 3708 شد و امسال پشت کنکوری بودم و تونستم رتبه ام رو تا 392 پایین بکشم
> ...


وقتی کسی نتیجه نگیره از هرکاری قطعا عیب و ایراد داشته منم میدونم اینو ولی نمیدونم این ایرادای لعنتی چیه که من تو طول این ۷ سال نفهمیدم.وقتی میبینم بقیه با پشت کنکور نشستن نهایت یه بار یا دوبار نتیجه میگیرن دائم این سوالارو با خودم تکرار میکنم ولی تهش به چیزی نمیرسم شما در مجموع حدودا چقدر تست زدین برای امسال؟

----------


## Bahar1377

> *
> 
> چون من فقط زیرو رو میشناسم 
> حالا شوخی میکنم خودش میفهمه  به بقیه باید بیای ۳ساعت توضیح بدی اقا شوخی بود
> خودت راضی؟
> دیدم رتبه تو
> امسال قطعی انتخاب رشته میکنی یا قصد موندن داری؟*


والا من توقع داشتم ۱۰۰۰۰ شم. یه سری درصدام به نظرم رفته روش. عربی حساب کردم ۶۰ زدم تو کارنامه زده ۷۲، دینی هم رو ۷۰. حساب باز کردم که برام زده ۸۰! 
هم میمونم هم میرم ! پرستاری مازاد دانشگاه تهران میزنم، چون مجازیه کنارش میتونم برا کنکور بخونم.

----------


## tajrobi_93

> خودت داری میگی پایه ی خوبی داشتی
> و همینطور گفتی که واقعا تلاش کردی
> یه بار به این فکر کردی که شاید توانت در همین حد باشه؟
> یا فکر کردی که شاید مسیرت غلطه؟
> 7 سال واقعا کم نیست
> شاید اگه این حجم از انرژی و زمان رو توی زمینه دیگه ای میذاشتی ، نتیجه بهتری میگرفتی.


به همه اینا فکر کردم برای همین انتخاب رشته کردم ولی نتونستم برم هرکاری کردم نشد که برم.میدونم نتیجه بهتری میگرفتم چون هرسال بیشتر از سال قبلش درس خوندم ولی خب شد دیگه و رسیدم به این نقطه

----------


## tajrobi_93

> *سلام
> شما رفتار و کارهایی  را به صورت مستمر در این سال ها تکرار کرده اید که منجر به عادت شده
> برای خارج شدن از عادت باید توقف کنید
> و وارد مسیر دیگه ای از زندگی بشوید.
> گاهی دور شدن از هدف یعنی نزدیک شدن به ان است.
> 
> *


میدونم عادت کردم ولی نفهمیدم کجای عادتام غلطه کجاش درسته مشکل من همینه

----------


## Narvan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bahar1377


والا من توقع داشتم ۱۰۰۰۰ شم. یه سری درصدام به نظرم رفته روش. عربی حساب کردم ۶۰ زدم تو کارنامه زده ۷۲، دینی هم رو ۷۰. حساب باز کردم که برام زده ۸۰! 
هم میمونم هم میرم ! پرستاری مازاد دانشگاه تهران میزنم، چون مجازیه کنارش میتونم برا کنکور بخونم.


چه خوب 
موفق باشی*

----------


## tajrobi_93

> با توجه به تجربه بنده از کنکور و اینکه شما هفت ساله که برای رشته مورد علاقه خودتون تلاش میکنید
> نظر بنده اینه که حتما اشکالی در مسیر شما وجود داره که از چشم شما پنهان مونده و تبدیل به یک عادت شده
> در اینگونه موارد بهتره با یک مشاور واقعی و باتجربه (نه صرفا مشاورنما ها)مشورت کنید و سعی کنید که مشکل رو پیدا کنید
> در غیر اینصورت ادامه این روند معنی نداره و اگر اون مشکل رو برطرف نکنید فکر نمیکنم بتونید به آسونی به هدفتون برسید


این کارو کردم به کرات ولی خب نتیجه ای نداشته کسی نتونسته چیزی بفهمه با این اوضاع نه اصلا قصد موندن مجددو فعلا ندارم

----------


## Narvan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zero_Horizon


رتبه مگه لباسه که بگی مال من خوبه مال تو بده.......هرکسی قراره انتخاب های خودش رو انجام بده....... تازه رشته هایی رو که من میارم با رتبه 1 فرقی نداره 

هرچند اگه سرجلسه بازی نمیخورردم تا دو رقمی هم جا داشت.......




راستی یادم رفت تبریک بگم
مبارک باشه*

----------


## tajrobi_93

> بله کاملا حرفتون درسته ، برخی افراد دارای وسواس فکری هستند که شامل وسواس مطالعاتی هم میشه. من ویدئوهای فراوانی رو در یوتیوب درباره این موضوع دیدم ، این وسواس کل جوانب زندگی فرد رو در بر میگیره و تقصیر شما هم نیست ، این مغز شماست که فعالیت بیشتری داره و در برخی موارد اطاعت پذیری کمتر، پس زیاد به خودتون سخت نگیرید ، شما مسئول اعمال خودتون در برخی موارد نیستید.
> البته مشکل دوستمون میتونه این باشه که خودشون رو باور ندارند و دیوار ذهنی ایجاد کردن مبنی بر اینکه من نمیتونم من نمیتونم من نمیتونم... باور پذیری سبب ورود این موضوع به ناخودآگاه ایشون شده و همین مورد هم قدرت تحلیل و بررسی مغز ایشون رو کمتر کرده.
> مغز من ، ایشون ، فلانی و ... در ابتدا هیچ فرقی با هم نداشتند {مگر اندکی} و این ما هستیم که در افزایش قدرتش نقش داشتیم و داریم ، البته خانواده و محیط زندگی فرد نیز در این مسیر بی اثر نیست.
> {ی بخش کوچیکیش ب تغذیه هم مربوطه}


حرفاتونو قبول دارم منم تا یه حدی تلاشمو کردم ولی نمیفهمم چطور میشه ۷ سال از بهترین سالای زندگیتو بذاری رو یه موضوعی و نتیجه نگیری بعدش بتونی اون سد ذهنیو بشکنی؟هربار به خودم گفتم امسال یه سال جدیده بیخیال گذشته ولی هیچوقت نتونستم گذشته رو از خودم جدا کنم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> آدم اگه خودشو باور نداشته باشه ۱۵ ساعتم درس بخونه آخرش شکسته. 
> خییییلی ممنون که درک میکنید


دقیقا همینه هرچی بیشتر تلاش کنی کمتر نتیجه میگیری

----------


## tajrobi_93

> بهتر از هرکسی میتونم درکت کنم. تو میگی ۷سال ولی میدونی مثل چشم برهم زدنی گذشت.شاید بعضی چیزها باشه که تو ازش غافلی در حال حاضر و فکر میکنی از دست رفته شاید در آینده برات روشن تر شه ( کاملا لمس کردم که میگم) اما مشکل تو بنظرم همه چیز هست اولا روحی نابودی. کنکور یه مسیر فرسایشیه و جنگ روحیه هست این خودباوری رو تو خودت با تلقین و تلقین بوجود بیار که میتونی به شخصه حس میکنم تو مغزت شکست حک شده . مطمئنممم مسیرت اشتباس کارهایی انجام ندادی وگرنه با رتبه هات مشخصه استعداد داری. من حرفهای Zero رو قبول دارم ؛ و تمام حرفهام حرفهای دوستانه که راهکار واقعا دادن.


دیگه نمیدونم چه کاری درسته چه کاری غلطه دیگه نمیدونم باید چی کار میکردم که نکردم دیگه نمیدونم با چه انگیزه ای با چه حرفی با چه نگرشی باید تو خودم تغییر به وجود بیارم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> وقتی کسی نتیجه نگیره از هرکاری قطعا عیب و ایراد داشته منم میدونم اینو ولی نمیدونم این ایرادای لعنتی چیه که من تو طول این ۷ سال نفهمیدم.وقتی میبینم بقیه با پشت کنکور نشستن نهایت یه بار یا دوبار نتیجه میگیرن دائم این سوالارو با خودم تکرار میکنم ولی تهش به چیزی نمیرسم شما در مجموع حدودا چقدر تست زدین برای امسال؟



والا اوایل هفته ای هزارتا میزدم....کم کم رسید به هفته ای 3 هزارتا

کل سال رو نمیدونم چه قدر شده ....ولی فک کنم کف رو میشه 70 هزار تا تست گرفت...

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> *
> 
> راستی یادم رفت تبریک بگم
> مبارک باشه*


ممنون  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mahdis79

> اگه جوابت این باشه که شروع کردم به درس خوندن باید بهت بگم دقیقن همین باعث شده نتونی رتبت رو بهترکنی
> اولین کاری که یه پشت کنکوری باید انجام بده استارت مطالعه نیست
> 
> اولین کار آنالیز کردن شکست سال قبل هست...باید عوامل و رفتارها و عاداتی که اون رتبه ی تورو ساختن شناسایی بشن باید تحلیل بشن باید جایگزین بشن باید تصحیح بشن
> اصلن یه نفر برای اینکه تلاش بیشتری بکنه پشت کنکور نمیمونه بلکه پشت کنکور میمونه تا تلاش صحیح تری بکنه
> اگه نتونی خودت رو تغییر بدی اگه نتونی عادات بدی رو که داشتی عوض کنی فرقی نداره چندسال تلاش کنی....چون تو هنوز تغییر نکردی
> 
> توی این مورد میتونم خودم رو مثال بزنم
> من اولین کنکورم 98 بود که رتبه ام 3708 شد و امسال پشت کنکوری بودم و تونستم رتبه ام رو تا 392 پایین بکشم
> ...


میشه ترازتو بگی؟
میخوام یه مقایسه ای کنم با ترازای سالای قبل...

----------


## tajrobi_93

> *با مشکلت کاری ندارم چون بلد نیستم باید چیکار کنی.ایشالا جوابشو پیدا میکنی
> در مورد نا امیدیت میتونم نظر بدم.
> میگی 7 ساله کنکور دادی خسته ای ...
> درسته ولی خب آماده شو برای سال هشتم!*


من یه آدم خستگی ناپذیر و تلاشگری هستم وقتی ۷ سال خوندم ترسی برای سال هشتم ندارم ولی تا چند مورد اساسیو پیدا نکنم که مطمئن بشم همینا منو از رسیدن به یه رتبه خوب محروم کرده نمیمونم پشت کنکور.حرفای اطرافیانم نکته جدیدی ندارن برای همین اومدم این تاپیکو زدم که از دید کسایی که منو نمیشناسن و بیرون گود ایستادن اشکالاتمو پیدا کنم میدونم دیر شده خیلیم دیر شده ولی اگه بفهمم مشکلات پنهانمو به خودم یه فرصت دیگه میدم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> سلام منم امسال ششمین کنکورم بود ولی با اینکه خیلی خوب خوندم شرکت نکردم بخاطر کرونا دانشجو هم هستم هرسال از ۹۴ کنکور دادم من خیلی ضعیف بودم طوری که کنکورامو خراب کردم ولی الان خیلی خیلی قوی شدم تو درسا و مطمئنم به هدفم میرسم اصلا ناامید نشدم بالعکس سخت تلاش میکنم خیلی مشکلات تو زندگیم بود تحقیر شدم مسخرم کردن اصلا قابل توصیف نیس سال دیگه رتبه شدم همه چی رو تعریف میکنم تا همه اونایی که گفتن نمیتونی بفهمن من از کجا وبا چه سختی هایی به موفقیت رسیدم


این ضعفی که میگینو کاملا درک میکنم تبدیل کرده منو به یه آدم شکننده.امیدوارم سال آینده سال تو باشه برات آرزوی موفقیت دارم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## tajrobi_93

> برادر،یقینا بعد از خودن حرف های من،مخالفت خودت رو با یه دیسلایک نشون میدی ولی
> نباید از یه سوراخ،6بار مارگزیده میشدی
> به فرض که سال بعد هم اومد و شرایط هم خوب یا خیلی بد بود،اون وقت چی،برای بار هفتم؟
> زندگی شما به خودت مربوطه ولی می بینم یه عینک قرمز به چشمات زدی و با سرعت بالا داری گازشو میگیری و میری
> ،یه لحظه ترمز کن!!حداقل یک ساعت یک گوشه بشین و فکر کن ببین واقعا میصرفه موندن ؟
> میصرفه وقت سوزوندن؟میصرفه هزینه کردن وتحمل کردن؟
> 
> بعدش مسیر رو انتخاب یا اصلاح کن و ادامه بده.
> 
> ...


حرفاتون کاملا متینه موافقم باهاتون

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> میشه ترازتو بگی؟
> میخوام یه مقایسه ای کنم با ترازای سالای قبل...



کل ترازای دوران کنکورم :

اولین ترازی که گرفتم 4800
یازدهم میانگین 5000 و خورده ای
دوازدهم میانگین  5900
تراز کنکور 98 = 9090
میانگین تراز پشت کنکورم قبل از کرونا = 7200 
بعداز کرونا= 6800
تراز کنکور 99=10323

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام اولین کنکور من سال ۹۳ بود و از اون سال تا الان دارم کنکور میدم دانشگاهم قبول شدم چندبار ولی نرفتم رتبه های من به ترتیب تو این سالا اینا بوده هفت هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،هفت هزار و امسال پنج هزارمنطقه یک.خیلی عجیبه برای خودم و هرکسی که میشنوه که چرا نتونستم رتبمو حداقل تو یکسال به قبولی نزدیک کنم.من تو یه مدرسه خوب بودم خودمم پایه خوبی داشتم تو این سالا واقعا خوندم و تلاش کردم ولی تلاشی که نتیجه نداشته باشه چه فایده ای داره؟پشت کنکوری شدن همه چیز منو از خودم و خانواده من گرفت پیشاپیش تشکر کنم از جمله های همیشگی و کلیشه ای مگه همه چیز تو این رشته هاست و...میشه یه نفر لااقل به من بگه مشکلم چیه چرا نتونستم چرا نشده.چیزی که خیلی اذیتم میکنه اینه که ای کاش تا الان یه لیسانس حداقل گرفته بودم فرصتی که از دست رفته حسرتای گذشته ولم نمیکنه.حال خوبی ندارم همه خستگی ۷سال گذشته به تنم نشسته نه میتونم ادامه بدم نه راه پس دارم نه راه پیش توی بد موقعیتی گیر کردم لطفا کمک کنید به من


سلام خدمت شما

دوست عزيزم شما يك روندي كه حتما در بخش هايي از اون مشكلاتي وجود داره رو طي اين 7 سال تكرار كرديد. بله قبول دارم كه هم درس خونديد هم تلاش كرديد ولي روش شما حداقل در بخش هاييش داراي مشكل هست.
من نمي دونم مشاور داشتيد يا خير؟ ولي حتما يك مشاور معتبر پيدا كنيد تا روش صحيح مطالعه هر درس و منابع درست و حمايت روحي صحيح رو براي شما انجام بده.
ضمنا اگر قصد داريد با حسرت به گذشته اي كه گذشته باز هم كنكور بديد نتيجه همين 3 تا 5 هزار هست. بايد گذشته رو كامل كنار بذاريد.
اگر كنكور سال بعد رو شركت مي كنيد هم كه بايد منتظر باشيد تا منابع جديد چاپ بشه. فرصت خوبي هست تا با كمك دوستان تون در اينجا بهترين منابع رو داشته باشيد.
چند پيشنهاد دارم :
1- سعي كنيد مصاحبه افراد برتر هر سال رو بخونيد و ببينيد اون ها چه كردند كه شما نكرديد.
2-اگر ديديد با خوندن مصاحبه ها چيزي دستگيرتون نشد حتما از يك مشاور مجرب كمك بگيريد. معمولا يه مشاور خوب در 3 يا 4 جلسه و اگر مشكل خيلي آشكار باشه در همان جلسه اول بهتون مي گه كه چيكار كنيد.
3-كارنامه تون رو براي من خصوصي بفرستيد ببينم اوضاع از چه قرار هست.
4-شما آزمون آزمايشي شركت مي كرديد؟

----------


## tajrobi_93

> ۷ سال پشت کنکور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> من یچیزی میخوام بگم شاید یسریا خوششون نیاد ولی دخترا چرا فکر میکنن چون سربازی ندارن هر چند سال دلشون بخواد میتونن پشت کنکور بمونن؟؟ من خودم مشاوره انتخاب رشته میدم الان هرکی تو تلگرام پیام میده میگه میخوام بمونم پشت کنکور اول توجیهش میکنم که این یک سال از عمرت هرچند یکساله ولی خیلی باارزشه یا نمون پشت کنکور یا اگه میمونی درست و حسابی تلاشت رو بکن نواقص رو برطرف کن تا حداقل نسب به سال اول نتیجه بهتری بگیری ولی بعدش نمون و این پشت کنکور موندن تبدیل به عادت نشه برات که فکر کنی سال بعد هست و اونجور که میخوای تلاش نکنی.
> الانم من پیشنهادم به شما اینه که بررسی کنید اگر امکان داره انتخاب رشته کنید احتمالا پرستاری دولتی بیارین. ولی واقعا اگر میخواین بمونین این یه سالی که میمونین رو به عنوان سال اخر درنظر بگیرین و نهایت تلاشتون رو بکنین البته خیلی وقتا درست تلاش کردن بهتر از خیلی تلاش کردنه بگردین ببینین ایراد کارتون چی بوده تو این هفت سال و برطرفش کنید


این کار من بیشتر به حماقت شبیهه تا تلاش گری از کاری که کردم پشیمونم به خاطر سه سالش اصلا ولی به خاطر چهار سالش چرا خیلی پشیمونم کاش حداقل رفته بودم یه لیسانس گرفته بودم هدف منم از این تاپیک این بود که از دید بقیه این موضوعو ببینم چون نه خودم نه اطرافیانم دیگه هیچ حرف تازه ای نداریم اگه پیداکنم چندتا موضوع اساسیو میمونم اگه نه که علی رغم میل باطنیم میرم.یه نکته دیگه رو هم بگم هیچ وقت کسی به پشت کنکور نشستن عادت نمیکنه فقط شب قبل از کنکور کافیه که از این کار منصرفت کنه من اگه موندم هرسال به امید بود ولی نه از نوع واهیش تغییراتیم ایجاد میکردم ولی خب جوابگو نبود

----------


## tajrobi_93

> یه قضیه هم هست که میگن عمرت داره میره، زندگیت داره حروم میشه. از بقیه عقب افتادی و....
> یه نفر۱۸ سالگی پزشکی میاره ،۴۰ سالگی میمیره!
> یه نفر ده سال بعد یعنی ۲۸ سالگی پزشکی میاره، تا ۸۰ سالگی عمر میکنه!
> پس سن فقط یه عدد ملاک جلو و عقب بودن نیست!


این حرفت ممکنه تا یه حدودی درست باشه عزیزم ولی آفت زندگی آدمیزاد میدونی چیه؟سکونه تو یه نقطه موندن و درجا زدنه پشت کنکور موندنی که ارمغانی جز ضعف و شکست و سرخوردگی برات نداشته باشه هیچ سودی نداره اگه رفته بودم یه لیسانس گرفته بودم لااقل بعد دوباره برمیگشتم حداقلش این بود روحیه م عوض شده بود یه کار مفیدی کرده بودم و از قبلش میتونستم پول دربیارم درکنارش به کنکورمم میرسیدم

----------


## dr.eliot

> این ضعفی که میگینو کاملا درک میکنم تبدیل کرده منو به یه آدم شکننده.امیدوارم سال آینده سال تو باشه برات آرزوی موفقیت دارم


ممنون :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## tajrobi_93

> دقیقا مشکل همین عادته
> اینکه بگی خب نشد سال دگ ...
> امسال اگه کسی میخواد بمونه باید مث مرگ و زندگی واسش تلاش کنه .  نه اینکه پاهاشو بندازه رو هم بگه امسالم نشد ...


دوران پشت کنکور نشستن اینقدر به کسی خوش نمیگذره که پاهاشو بندازه رو هم بگه خب امسالم نشد

----------


## tajrobi_93

> 1- وسواس زیاد
> 2- منابع نامناسب سال های قبلتون رو هی استفاده میکنین
> 3- روش خوندن رو تغییر نمیدین
> 4- از ریسک کردن میترسین ! کسی موفقه که ریسک پذیر باشه . برنامشو راحت تغییر بده نحوه مطالعه متنوعی رو امتحان کنه و از اینکه یه موقع افت کنه نترسه . شما 7 سال از ترس اینکه نکنه نتیجم بدتر بشه هی روشارو تکرار میکنی
> 5-تمرکز خیلی کم و فکر و خیال وحشتناک زیاد
> 6- کند بودن !! از عجله کردن حین مطالعه میترسین . از منابع و تست زیاد میترسین
> 7- و مهمترین عامل غروره . مثال میزنم . وقتی منی که یکسال کنکور دادم به شما بگم فلان منبع خوبه شما پیش خودت میگی من 7 برابر این شخص تجربه دارم و خودم بهتر میدونم کدوم منبع بهتره !! یه جبهه گیری وحشتناک نسبت به هر پیشنهاد و انتقاد و مشاور میگیرین و نتیجش تکرار 7 سال اشتباه میشه


حرفاتون تا حدودی راجع به من ممکنه درست باشه ولی مشکل اساسی من که خودم میدونم چیه اینه که سر جلسه کنکور تبدیل میشم به یه آدم دیگه میشم کسی که نمیتونه اطلاعاتشو پیاده کنه با بیشتر خوندن و تمرین کردن و...تلاش زیادی کردم این ضعفو کم کنم ولی نتونستم اونقدرا بهش غلبه کنم راندمان من تا حد خیلی زیادی میاد پایین سر جلسه بااین چی کار کنم؟

----------


## tajrobi_93

> _سلام نمیدونم مشکلت چیه ولی اگه قراره بارهشتم هم بدی باید یه تحول اساسی بدیبه کارت وگرنه همین آش و کاسه س...
> 
> _


همینطوره برای همینه فعلا قصد جدی برای سال بعد ندارم

----------


## Bahar1377

اگه خواستی یه بار دیگه شروع کنی فیلم جنگجوی درون و ببین

----------


## tajrobi_93

> از یه روستای لب مرز استان هسیم ک با وجود اینکه کسی از تحصیلات انچنان اگاهی نداره انقد حرف هس ک میگن چرا باز موندی چرا .یا مثلا فلانی داره حقوق میگیره تو هنوزم دانشجوییی .اینجور حرفا انقد زیاد شنیدم فشار اقوام و فامیل  ک یه طرف .طوری شده ک دیگه واقعا گوشه گیر شدم  بیشتر تو لاک خودمم با کسیم کار ندارم .از اوقاتی ک دارم استفاده میکنم ک زبان بخونم یا کارای دیگه مهارت بهتری کسب کنم .بنظرم حتما امسال انتخاب رشته ارو انجام بدی .من انقد سختی کشیدم میفهمم کامل چیزی رو میگی تلاشی کردی و نتیجه ای ک دلخواهت نبوده ..دیگه بخودت بگو بسه انقد تو فشار روانی و استرس کنکور بودم .بخودت بیا و زندگی تو شرو کن.کالا حالتو درک میکنم دوست گلم موفق باشی .


منم منزوی و گوشه گیر شدم به این نقطه رسیدم که دیگه بسه هرچی بودو رها کن و برو عقل و احساسم میگه دیگه نمون قصدشو هم ندارم دیگه مگر اینکه یه شرایط خاصی به وجود بیاد که بعید میدونم

----------


## Bahar1377

به نظر میرسه شما قبل از زدن این تاپیک تصمیمتون رو برای انتخاب رشته و رفتن گرفتید.
۱۵ نفر اومدند تشویقت کردند ، راه حل دادند ، شما بهونه میارید و مخالفت میکنید.
۵ نفر هم اومدن گفتن عمرت و تلف کردی و برو و تو هم بهشون رای مثبت دادی.
ببین خداایی چرا تاپیک زدی وقتی تصمیمت و از قبل گرفتی؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> حرفاتون تا حدودی راجع به من ممکنه درست باشه ولی مشکل اساسی من که خودم میدونم چیه اینه که سر جلسه کنکور تبدیل میشم به یه آدم دیگه میشم کسی که نمیتونه اطلاعاتشو پیاده کنه با بیشتر خوندن و تمرین کردن و...تلاش زیادی کردم این ضعفو کم کنم ولی نتونستم اونقدرا بهش غلبه کنم راندمان من تا حد خیلی زیادی میاد پایین سر جلسه بااین چی کار کنم؟


همدردیم........منم سرجلسه آزمون نصف چیزایی رو که بلدم نمیتونم پیاده کنم

این مشکل برای من با انجام شبیه سازی های زیاد توی خونه و بالا بردن تعداد تست تاحدی بهتر شد ولی هیچ وقت رفع نشد

همش زیر سره مهارت های آزمون دادنه
باید بتونی سرجلسه تصمیمات درستی بگیری و روحیه ات رو حفظ کنی..........اینا فقط با تمرین و تجربه تبدیل به مهارت هات میشه وگرنه با خوندن مطلب بیشتر درموردش هیچ تغییری ایجاد نخواهد شد

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> به نظر میرسه شما قبل از زدن این تاپیک تصمیمتون رو برای انتخاب رشته و رفتن گرفتید.
> ۱۵ نفر اومدند تشویقت کردند ، راه حل دادند ، شما بهونه میارید و مخالفت میکنید.
> ۵ نفر هم اومدن گفتن عمرت و تلف کردی و برو و تو هم بهشون رای مثبت دادی.
> ببین خداایی چرا تاپیک زدی وقتی تصمیمت و از قبل گرفتی؟؟؟!!!!


اشکال نداره....سخت نگیر  :Yahoo (94): 

شاید این وسط مسطا یه مهمونی کاربری چیزی اومد یه مطلب به دردبخور خوند و به کارش بست

----------


## Bahar1377

> اشکال نداره....سخت نگیر 
> 
> شاید این وسط مسطا یه مهمونی کاربری چیزی اومد یه مطلب به دردبخور خوند و به کارش بست


به خاطر شما بزرگواری میکنم میبخشمش :Yahoo (23):

----------


## tajrobi_93

> سلام عزیزم
> اول  از همه بهت تبریک میگم بابت اینکه این همه سال برای آرزوت جنگیدی و تسلیم نشدی آفرین
> و همچنین تبریک میگم بابت رتبه های خوبی که هرسال کسب کردی من خودم آرزوم بود این رتبه ها رو بیارم
> عزیزم بهت حق میدم که چقدر شرایط بدی هست ... و چقدر روحت خسته هست ...
> و خواااهش میکنم خودتو با کسی مقایسه نکن !!!!! همین روح و روانتو و داغون تر میکنه
> تو خیلی با تلاش و با اراده ای  این از رتبه ها و پشتکارت مشخصه ... فقط حتما توی مسیرت یک سری اشتباهات کوچیک ذاری !!!
> اما ازت میخام احساسی تصمیم نگیری و صرفا بخاطر فرار از کنکور رشته ای رو نری که علاقه ای بهش نداری که هزاااار برابر الان خورد میشی  
> توی این مسیر فقط به خودت فکر کن؟
> از زندگی چی میخای ؟
> ...


ممنونم عزیزم به خاطر همه حرفات و انرژی مثبتت :Yahoo (8):  تمام تلاشم الان اینه که تو فشار روحی یا ازروی هیجان تصمیم نگیرم نمیخوام تن بدم به رشته ای که دلم باهاش نیست یا باز بخوام بمونم با همون اشتباهات گذشته

----------


## tajrobi_93

> رفیق جان به این فکر نکن که الان چند ساله پشته کنکوری، به این با همین رتبه ها فکر کن قبول که شده بودی، رفته بودی دانشگاه، چهار یا پنج سال خونده بودی و بعد فارغ التحصیلی هیچی که هیچی! مثل من! شما بیشتر میسوزی یا یکی مثل من؟
> به این فکر کن برای هدف والایی داری تلاش می‌کنی... خیلی از مسائل رو بچه ها گفتن مثل نیاز به مشاور تحصیلی و روان شناس اما نکته ای که میخوام بگم دوست منه اینه که:
> " به خدا داخل دانشگاه حلوا خیرات نمی کنن، من اگه چندسال پیش با سازمان فنی و حرفه ای آشنا شده بودم میتونستم خیلی مهارت ها رو یاد بگیرم خیلی کارها بکنم و کسب درامد داشته باشم، شما هم میتونی به این گزینه فکر کنی، شاید مهارت و استعدادت رو در این کلاسها پیدا کنی، بیشتر کلاسهاشون رایگانه میتونی به اداره فنی و حرفه‌ای شهرتون سر بزنی و از کلاسهاشون بپرسی...
> با توجه به شرایطی که گفتی فکر کنم دختر خانم باشی روی آرایش‌گری، ساخت زیورآلات و بدلیجات و... فکر کن... شاید این راه، راهی باشه که درش احساس شادی بکنی( یا میتونی به عنوان یه گزینه دوم و آلترناتیو بهش فکر کنی)
> به هرحال مگه چندسال میخوایم زندگی بکنیم... از این چندسال مگه چقدرش رو جوون میمونیم... پس به قول شاعر :"*بخند** به روي دنيا،دنيا به* روت *بخنده،* بزار که رنج و غصه بار سفر ببنده تو تنها نيستي *خدا* يارته، اون مهربونه نگهدارته، دردو دوا ميکنه معجزه ها ميکنه..."


راهی که انتخاب کنم قطعا از مسیر تحصیل میگذره با همین رتبه امسالم رشته های خوبی میارم اگه دیگه قید کنکورو بزنم قطعا گزینه بعدیم مهاجرته و همه تلاشم در راستای این هدفه دیگه

----------


## tajrobi_93

> *به نظر من اگه دیگه براتون ثابت شده بهتر از این نمیشه دیگه
> امسال انتخاب رشته کنین
> رشته های خوبیم میتونین قبول شید*


همین کارو میکنم به احتمال زیاد

----------


## Narvan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tajrobi_93


همین کارو میکنم به احتمال زیاد


بنظرم بهترین تصمیمه
آرزوی موفقیت دارم براتون*

----------


## tajrobi_93

> اون که بله....تغییر کردن فقط مربوط به روش های مطالعه نیست
> 
> یه پشت کنکوری اول نیاز داره که افکارش رو تغییر بده
> 
> من همون سال اول میتونستم نتیجه خوبی بگیرم ولی کنکور رو قبل ازاینکه برسه باختم....توی بهمن ماه 97 بود که وقتی ترازای 5000 و 6000 قلمچیم رو میدیدم به خودم تلقین کردم من امسال هیچی نمیشم....ازهمون موقع تصمیم گرفتم پشت کنکور بمونم و به خاطر همون افکار کنکور98 نتیجه نگرفتم
> یکی از مواردی هم که برای سال99 تصمیم به تغییر دادنش گرفتم همین قضیه بود...سال 99 میانگین ترازم به 7000 هم رسید ولی شاید باورتون نشه همین هفته های آخر کنکور تراز 5000 و6000 هم آوردم...ولی من دیگه آدم قبلی نبودم که قرار باشه به افکارم کنکور رو ببازم...هرچقدر هم سخت بود خودم رو جمع وجور کردم و با تمام قوام سرجلسه کنکور حاضر شدم
> 
> درضمن میدونم سخته ولی به همه ی بچه ها توصیه میکنم موقع درس خوندن هیچ وقت به نتجه کنکور و اینکه قراره چی بشه چی نشه فکر نکنن....فقط روی همون 24 ساعتی که در اون روز دراختیار دارید تمرکز کنید ... نه با گذشته کاری داشته باشین نه با آینده... همیشه درلحظه سعی کنید بهترین عملکرد رو داشته باشید


این ۷ سال هر لحظه ش برای من یه چالش جدید بود مشکلات جانبی خیلی پیش اومد خودم با خودم درگیری زیاد داشتم خیلیا رو از سر گذروندم تو بعضیاش گیر کردم حرفاتون درسته ولی بازم نمیدونم مشکل من از کجا بود

----------


## tajrobi_93

> تصمیم نهایی با خودته........ منم پیشنهاد میکنم اگه دیگه انگیزه کافی برای درس خوندن نداری همین امسال یه انتخاب رشته ی خوب انجام بده.....ایشالا توی زندگی به بهترینا برسی


احتمالا همین کارو میکنم ممنونم به خاطر کمکات عزیزم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> مشکل شما نه درس خوندنتون هست نه ذهنتون و نه هر چیز دیگه ای. مشکل شما اصل مسئله کنکور و هدف پشتشه, شما هنوز خودتون هم نمیدونید چی میخواید و احتمالا اصلا علاقه ای به پزشکی و...  هم ندارید و واسه ی همین نتونستید اونقدر که باید مایه برای کار بزارید. این مشکل شما نیست و مشکل خیلی از افراد توانای دیگه هست که توی مسیر نادرست قدم گذاشتن. نیمه ی پر لیوان این هست که شما هنوز جوان هستید و میتونید هرکاری که میخواید بکنید. نگران زمان نباشید, به نظرم انتخاب رشته کنید و وارد دانشگاه بشید و سعی کنید رشته ای رو برید که بیشتر علاقمند هستید و واقعا ازش لذت میبرید. تنها راه همینه, دیگه به نظر من کنکور ندید چون کاملا فرسایشیه, راه شما با پزشکی نیست بهتون قول میدم و اینو توی زندگی آیندتون هم خواهید دید.


نمیدونم از کجای حرفام به این نتیجه رسیدین که من علاقه ندارم و مایه نذاشتم برای کنکور چون اصلا اینطور نیست من به خاطر تلاشی که تو طول این ۷ سال کردم تمام قد از خودم دفاع میکنم.مطمئن باشید اگه مشکل من کم کاری بود و نخوندن نه این رتبه ها رو میاوردم نه پشت کنکور میموندم نه میومدم این تاپیکو بزنم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> والا اوایل هفته ای هزارتا میزدم....کم کم رسید به هفته ای 3 هزارتا
> 
> کل سال رو نمیدونم چه قدر شده ....ولی فک کنم کف رو میشه 70 هزار تا تست گرفت...


چقدر عالی از مهر مجددا شروع کردین به خوندن؟

----------


## tajrobi_93

> سلام خدمت شما
> 
> دوست عزيزم شما يك روندي كه حتما در بخش هايي از اون مشكلاتي وجود داره رو طي اين 7 سال تكرار كرديد. بله قبول دارم كه هم درس خونديد هم تلاش كرديد ولي روش شما حداقل در بخش هاييش داراي مشكل هست.
> من نمي دونم مشاور داشتيد يا خير؟ ولي حتما يك مشاور معتبر پيدا كنيد تا روش صحيح مطالعه هر درس و منابع درست و حمايت روحي صحيح رو براي شما انجام بده.
> ضمنا اگر قصد داريد با حسرت به گذشته اي كه گذشته باز هم كنكور بديد نتيجه همين 3 تا 5 هزار هست. بايد گذشته رو كامل كنار بذاريد.
> اگر كنكور سال بعد رو شركت مي كنيد هم كه بايد منتظر باشيد تا منابع جديد چاپ بشه. فرصت خوبي هست تا با كمك دوستان تون در اينجا بهترين منابع رو داشته باشيد.
> چند پيشنهاد دارم :
> 1- سعي كنيد مصاحبه افراد برتر هر سال رو بخونيد و ببينيد اون ها چه كردند كه شما نكرديد.
> 2-اگر ديديد با خوندن مصاحبه ها چيزي دستگيرتون نشد حتما از يك مشاور مجرب كمك بگيريد. معمولا يه مشاور خوب در 3 يا 4 جلسه و اگر مشكل خيلي آشكار باشه در همان جلسه اول بهتون مي گه كه چيكار كنيد.
> ...


بله مشاور داشتم اتفاقا مشاورای خوبیم بودن ولی نتونستن کمکی کنن بهم میگفتن سوادت مشکلی نداره مشکل جای دیگه س ولی نمیفهمیدن از کجاست یه نفرشون رو مشکل خودباوری و اعتماد به نفس من خیلی تاکید داشت تا حدی سعی کردم کنار بیام با خودم و حلشون کنم ولی به طور کامل نه نتونستم.سالای قبل شرکت میکردم ولی سال گذشته نه به جز جامعای سنجش.یه مشکل اساسی که دارم اینه که سرجلسه کنکور نمیتونم مدیریت خوبی داشته باشم راندمان تا حد خیلی زیادی میاد پایین جو جلسه کنکور حالمو بد میکنه این مشکلو سعی کردم با کنکورای سال گذشته که آزمایشی از خودم میگرفتم حل کنم ولی کمک زیادی بهم نکرد متاسفانه

----------


## tajrobi_93

> اگه خواستی یه بار دیگه شروع کنی فیلم جنگجوی درون و ببین


ممنونم حتما

----------


## tajrobi_93

> به نظر میرسه شما قبل از زدن این تاپیک تصمیمتون رو برای انتخاب رشته و رفتن گرفتید.
> ۱۵ نفر اومدند تشویقت کردند ، راه حل دادند ، شما بهونه میارید و مخالفت میکنید.
> ۵ نفر هم اومدن گفتن عمرت و تلف کردی و برو و تو هم بهشون رای مثبت دادی.
> ببین خداایی چرا تاپیک زدی وقتی تصمیمت و از قبل گرفتی؟؟؟!!!!


من تصمیم قطعی نگرفتم ولی تمایل زیادی دارم که برم تاپیکو زدم که بفهمم مشکل من از کجاست بخوام بمونم دیگه نمیتونم بی گدار به آب بزنم من نه با کسی مخالفت کردم نه بهونه آوردم اکثر راه حل های دوستانو رفتم و میدونم مشکلم نیست الان مشکلش چیه؟مطمئنم از این گفت و گوها بقیه پشت کنکوریا هم میتونن سود ببرن.بله من عمرمو هدر دادم پشت کنکور هرکسیم بگه حرفش درسته متاسفانه زندگی در واقعیت با این حرفای انگیزشی که اگه هزار بار شکست خوردی بار هزار و یکم موفق میشی پیش نمیره واقعیت زندگی من اینه که الان حداقل یه لیسانس گرفته بودم زندگیم رو غلتک افتاده بود نه اینکه تو این سن هنوز پشت کنکور درجا بزنم هر دانش آموز کنکوریم این چیزا رو نبینه در حق خودش بزرگترین ظلمو کرده

----------


## tajrobi_93

> همدردیم........منم سرجلسه آزمون نصف چیزایی رو که بلدم نمیتونم پیاده کنم
> 
> این مشکل برای من با انجام شبیه سازی های زیاد توی خونه و بالا بردن تعداد تست تاحدی بهتر شد ولی هیچ وقت رفع نشد
> 
> همش زیر سره مهارت های آزمون دادنه
> باید بتونی سرجلسه تصمیمات درستی بگیری و روحیه ات رو حفظ کنی..........اینا فقط با تمرین و تجربه تبدیل به مهارت هات میشه وگرنه با خوندن مطلب بیشتر درموردش هیچ تغییری ایجاد نخواهد شد


شما ازکی شروع کردین جمع بندیو؟چندتا ازمون جامع کار کردین تو این دوران؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> شما ازکی شروع کردین جمع بندیو؟چندتا ازمون جامع کار کردین تو این دوران؟


ازاونجایی که کنکور تعویق افتاد و 20 درصد از دوازدهم حذف شد

جمع بندی من از فروردین شروع شد و نزدیک 5 ماه طول کشید.... :Yahoo (114): 

اینکه دوران جمع بندی اینقدر طولانی بشه حسن نیست بلکه سمه..........

تعداد آزمونایی که کارکردم زیاد بود....خودم امسال گاج ثبت نام کرده بودم و توی چندتا از آزمونی قلمچی و گزینه دو هم به صورت رایگان شرکت کردم
آزمونای قلمچی امسال و گاج سال قبل و بعضی از گزینه دوها رو هم توی خونه به صورت شبیه سازی شده کارکردم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> چقدر عالی از مهر مجددا شروع کردین به خوندن؟



نه....از فردای کنکور98 شروع کردم به خوندن برای99

دقیقن فردای کنکور98 ساعت 5 صبح استارت زدم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> نه....از فردای کنکور98 شروع کردم به خوندن برای99
> 
> دقیقن فردای کنکور98 ساعت 5 صبح استارت زدم


خسته نباشی عزیزم امیدوارم یه استراحت دلچسب بکنی از این به بعد.اگه تکلیف نظام قدیم معلوم میشد راحت تر میتونستم تصمیم بگیرم اگه قدیم باشه و بخوام بمونم از آبان میتونم شروع کنم الان خیلی خسته و بی حوصله م ولی اگه جدید باشه باید از همین روزا دیگه استارتشو بزنم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> ازاونجایی که کنکور تعویق افتاد و 20 درصد از دوازدهم حذف شد
> 
> جمع بندی من از فروردین شروع شد و نزدیک 5 ماه طول کشید....
> 
> اینکه دوران جمع بندی اینقدر طولانی بشه حسن نیست بلکه سمه..........
> 
> تعداد آزمونایی که کارکردم زیاد بود....خودم امسال گاج ثبت نام کرده بودم و توی چندتا از آزمونی قلمچی و گزینه دو هم به صورت رایگان شرکت کردم
> آزمونای قلمچی امسال و گاج سال قبل و بعضی از گزینه دوها رو هم توی خونه به صورت شبیه سازی شده کارکردم


با توجه به اینکه امسال کلا مجازیه آزمونا به نظرت ثبت نام کردن و نکردن تو آزمون فرقی داره؟من مشکلم با سر جلسه س نه تو خونه آزمون دادن

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> با توجه به اینکه امسال کلا مجازیه آزمونا به نظرت ثبت نام کردن و نکردن تو آزمون فرقی داره؟من مشکلم با سر جلسه س نه تو خونه آزمون دادن


حتی اگه مجازی هم باشه بهتره که بچه ها توی آزمونا ثبت نام بکنن وگرنه ممکنه نظم و استمرار توی مطالعه رو ازدست بدن

میدونم چی میگی ولی بازم شبیه سازی آزمون توی خونه میتونه توی مهارت های تست زنی کمک کنه

----------


## vimoo.e1

> سلام اولین کنکور من سال ۹۳ بود و از اون سال تا الان دارم کنکور میدم دانشگاهم قبول شدم چندبار ولی نرفتم رتبه های من به ترتیب تو این سالا اینا بوده هفت هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،هفت هزار و امسال پنج هزارمنطقه یک.خیلی عجیبه برای خودم و هرکسی که میشنوه که چرا نتونستم رتبمو حداقل تو یکسال به قبولی نزدیک کنم.من تو یه مدرسه خوب بودم خودمم پایه خوبی داشتم تو این سالا واقعا خوندم و تلاش کردم ولی تلاشی که نتیجه نداشته باشه چه فایده ای داره؟پشت کنکوری شدن همه چیز منو از خودم و خانواده من گرفت پیشاپیش تشکر کنم از جمله های همیشگی و کلیشه ای مگه همه چیز تو این رشته هاست و...میشه یه نفر لااقل به من بگه مشکلم چیه چرا نتونستم چرا نشده.چیزی که خیلی اذیتم میکنه اینه که ای کاش تا الان یه لیسانس حداقل گرفته بودم فرصتی که از دست رفته حسرتای گذشته ولم نمیکنه.حال خوبی ندارم همه خستگی ۷سال گذشته به تنم نشسته نه میتونم ادامه بدم نه راه پس دارم نه راه پیش توی بد موقعیتی گیر کردم لطفا کمک کنید به من


سلام منم چندین ساله کنکور میدم :Yahoo (1):  خوبه که این موضوع رو اینجا دیدم..میخوام چند تا توصیه بکنم بهت اینو در نظر بگیر اگه سالای اول منصرف میشدی میرفتی یه مسیر دیگه که هیچ ولی الان که شده 7 سال پشت کنکوری مثل کسی ای که پلای پشت سرشو خراب کرده الان اگه بخوای یه رشته ای که هدفت نبوده رو بری، روی ناخود اگاهت و ذهنیتت اثر بدی داره و اینجوری تو ذهنت  ثبت میشه که  نمیتونی به اهدافت برسی چون طی چندین سال تلاش  الان جا زدی و ادامه ندادی البته این نظر منه و خیلیم بهش اطمینان دارم..به نظرم وقتی چندین سال یا حتی اگه تلقین شده باشه به کسی روی موضوعی کار بشه ولی نتیجه ای حاصل نشه ذهنیت نا خوداگاه وارد عمل میشه و... به نظرم یه مشکل اصلیت اینه که تغییری مثبت برای خودت ایجاد نکردی،و دوری از مدرسه و رقابت که مثل این میمونه که رفتی رو سیاره نپتون و نمیدونی روی زمین چه خبره،،و همین طور آشفتگی و اینکه نداشتن تصور صحیح از کنکور...اگه بخوای کنکور دوباره بدی یه راه خوب اینه که کارهای مفیدتو تو یه دفتر بنویسی و همین طور تجربیاتتو و کنکورای قبلیتو فراموش کنی و به خودتم تلقین کنی که میتونی به هدفت برسی  یه مدتم از فکر کنکور دور شو و ذهنتو اروم کن و تفریح کن بعدش قوی شروع کن اگه خواستی کنکور بدی.اینا مواردیه که برای خودم میخوام اجرا کنم و بهت میگم امیدوارم بهت کمک کنه و اینم در نظر بگیر که زندگی چیزیه که خودت ازش راضی باشی نه بقیه و در اخر اینکه فکر کن بیست سال دیگه از چیزی که انتخاب کردی راضی و خوشحال هستی یا نه؟ 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## vimoo.e1

> سلام منم امسال ششمین کنکورم بود ولی با اینکه خیلی خوب خوندم شرکت نکردم بخاطر کرونا دانشجو هم هستم هرسال از ۹۴ کنکور دادم من خیلی ضعیف بودم طوری که کنکورامو خراب کردم ولی الان خیلی خیلی قوی شدم تو درسا و مطمئنم به هدفم میرسم اصلا ناامید نشدم بالعکس سخت تلاش میکنم خیلی مشکلات تو زندگیم بود تحقیر شدم مسخرم کردن اصلا قابل توصیف نیس سال دیگه رتبه شدم همه چی رو تعریف میکنم تا همه اونایی که گفتن نمیتونی بفهمن من از کجا وبا چه سختی هایی به موفقیت رسیدم


افرین بهت ادامه بده به امید خدا به هدفت میرسی و منم به هدفم میرسم  وقتی یک هدف برای خودت گذاشتی مثل رتبه خوب تو کنکور اگه بهش نرسیم خوب انتظار داریم به اهداف دیگمونم برسیم؟ به نظرم کسی که سالها تلاش کرده و به هدفش برسه قویتر از قبل میشه یه عده میگن وقتی به رشته دلخواهت نرسیدی برو یکی دیگه، خوب وقتی تمام  تلاششو اون فرد نکرده برای هدفش چجوری میتونه تو زندگیش به یقین برسه؟؟ کسایی که میگن سریع بعداز تلاشی ناکافی برن یه مسیر دیگه رو انتخاب کنن تا وقتش هدر نره، انگار بقیه کساییکه تغییر مسیر دادن الان رفتن رو هاله سیاره زحل اکتشاف میکنن و بعدش میرن یه تور چند روزه به اورانوس :Yahoo (1): 
با تلاش ادامه بده، مسیر گرچه سخت است و دشوار ولی لحظه وصال دیدنیه 
موفق باشی

----------


## katy perry

سلام دوست عزیز، چون خیلی از بخشهایی که گفتی رو درک میکنم حدودا، تصمیم گرفتم منم چند خطی واست بنویسم، میدونی من خودمم نیاز به شنیدن خیلی حرفا دارم، نه به این خاطر که نمیدونم،بخاطر اینکه شنیدن خیلی چیزا مخصوصا تو شرایط حساس از افرادی با دغدغه های خودت حس بهتری میده، امیدتو افزایش میده، نگاهتو بازتر میکنه و سعی میکنی چیزایی رو متوجه بشی که شاید تنهایی نمیشد درک کنی، اینه که بنظرم کار خوبی کردی که از همه نظرات داری استفاده میکنی!شاید باور نکنی من حتی اطرافم با داشتن دوستان عزیز جان و...کسی رو ندارم که بتونم از دغدغه های ذهنیم صحبت کنم بشرطی که قضیه رو همونجوری که هست ببینن، و جالبه این روزا بیشتر با غریبه ها و افرادی که اصلا نمیشناسم دارم مشورت میکنم! نه با دوستانی که بعضا یا طنابشون رفتم تو چاه..منم مثل شما چند سالیه خونه نشین بودم و تقریبا میتونم بگم آدم دیگه ای شدم، با تواناییهای زیادی که داشتم حس میکنم آدم بی کفایتی هستم و تو هرکاری برم موفق نخواهم شد! حتی تو زمینه هایی که میدونم یا میدونستم استعداد دارم..میدونی چرا؟چون این راکد موندنه خیلی طولانی شد، خیلی غرق شدم تا جایی که خودمو گم کردم، خیلی جاها اصلا خودمو درک نکردم، نشناختم..معنی از دست رفتن عمر رو کاملا درک میکنم..ولی اگه قرار باشه بازم همینطور فکر کنی بازم داری توی این باتلاقه فرو میری، تو باید رها کنی این گذشته رو،تا زمانی که حسرت آدمی که بودی، چیزایی که هدر دادی، چیزایی که دیگه تموم شد و برنمیگرده باشی اوضاعت ازینم بدتر میشه...باور کن هرچیزی عمری داره، چرا میخوای چیزایی که مال 7 سال پیشه هنوزتو زندگیت زنده نگه داری؟ تو باید باور کنی زندگیت درحال تحوله، باید یک تغییر بزرگ ایجاد کنی تو خودت،هر اشتباهی کردی فدای سرت تمام شد رفت؟تاکی میخوای بهشون فکر کنی؟اینطور نگاه کن خیلی چیزا یاد گرفتی؟ بنظرت تو از لحاظ تجربه و درک همون آدم سابق هستی؟نمیخوای از چیزی که بودی بهتر بشی؟ میخوای تا آخر عمر نقش شکست خورده هارو بازی کنی؟تاکی؟فکر نمیکنی دیگه باید پاشی یک حرکتی بزنی؟ببین گفتن اینااااا اصلاااا و ابدا واسه من آسون نیست: )) چون فقط خودم میدونم من چی کشیدم تا به این مرحله رسیدم که این حرف از دهنم درمیاد..تمام چندسال اخیر زندگی من فقط از دست دادم، همه چیو، عمرمو، چیزایی که دوست داشتمو، ماحصل نتلاشهامو...ولی مهمترینش خودم بود! من خودم رو از دست دادم که افتادم به روند سکون...باخودم بدرفتاری کردم و با سختگیری های خودم، خودم رو سرزنش کردم..و هی سخت تر شد... وهی سخت تر شد....ولی میدونم اگر خیلی چیزا از دست دادم عوضش خیلی چیزا بدست آوردم: ) همین حسی که دارم، تجربه شکستهای متمادی اگرچه بارها منو شکست و نشد خودم رو جمع کنم ولی مساله اینه جمع کردم و دارم میکنم :Yahoo (1): قرار نیست بهترین رفیقت، مادرت، پدرت، آشنات یا عشقت از بیرون بیاد و خوبت کنه، که هیچکس نمیتونه! تو خودت مسول ترمیم خودتی! و بدون اگر الان نتونی خودت خودتو درست کنی به درسها و ایستگاههای زیبای آینده زندگی که منتظرته نمیرسی! ما بدنیا نیومدیم که همه چی به کاممون باشه، باور کن هرچقدرم سرخوره شده باشی، بهتر از قبلت میتونی بشی!فدای سرت هفت سال، تو چیزی رو از دست ندادی اگه عوض این هفت سال خودتو پیدا کرده باشی :Yahoo (1):  بهترین رفیق خودت،خودتی اینو هرگز فراموش نکن...تو این دنیا کسی نیس اگر خودت پشت خودت نباشی..الانم بشین یکم خودتو تحویل بگیر، انقد فکر نکن، همه چیرو بریز رو کاغذ،تماااااام گزینه های پیش روت، هدفگذاری های جدید، همه رو بنویس، حتی اگه احمقانه باشه، حتی اگه دیوونگی باشه...خودتو بریز رو کاغذ تا بیشتر خودتو کشف کنی...به ذهنت استراحت بده و بذار یکم نفس بکشه...چه اهمیتی داره تو چند سالت شد الان؟ مهم اینه زنده ای! و سالمی! فرصتی که خیلی ها دیگه هرگزززززز ندارند، خیلیا آرزو دارن زنده میشدن تا فقط یکم عمیق تر نفس میکشیدن، ما چرا این زندگی رو انقد سخت کردیم؟ :Yahoo (1): باور کن تو مثل هر آدم دیگه ای بی نظیری، تو کلی استعداد داری، شاید توی دور باطل افتادی و اینطور شد...شاید فقط دوییدی بدون اینکه بدونی کجا داری میدویی؟ اگه یکم بخودت استراحت بدی و به زندگی امیدوارتر باشی با خودتم مهربونتر باشی، میدونم راههای جدیدی توی ندگیت پیدا میشه، کافیه تو حال زندگی کنی و از زندگی لذت ببری، گذشته هرچی بود تمام شد پس توام پروندشو ببند کلا..زندگی اینجوری لذتی نداره..حتی اگه آگاهانه تصمیم بگیریکه بمونی، بمون..تو باید تشخیص بدی..حتی اگر بری هم، دلیل نیست چون بعد هفت سال نشد پزشک بشی پس محکوم به شکستی...اگر باور کنی هرجایی که بری آینده شگفت انگیزی پیش روت هست شاید زندگی خوش مزه تر شد..بشین سنگاتو وابکن..واقعا هیچی نیست تو دنیایی به این بزرگی که خوشحالت کنه؟هیچی به ذهنت نمیرسه؟که پول دربیاری، که درس بخونی، که موفق بشی؟کلی راه هست، بشرطیکه نمونی تو گذشته...یا باقدرت بمون و برای آخرین بار، یا یک هدف خوشگل دیگه تعریف کن و واسش تلاش کن...هدف باید یک چیز بزرگ باشه! یه چیزی که تموم نشه...پزشکی هدف نیست، پزشکی یکی از برنامه های رسیدن به هدفه: ) هدفی که انقد کوچیک باشه بعد دسترسی بازهم آخرش خالی است...بابت پرحرفیم شرمنده، دلم میخواست بدونی تو تنها نیستی و اشتباهی نکردی تو فقط تجربه تو بیشتر کردی، ضرری هم نکردی...چون داری بزرگ میشی، توکلت به خدا باشه مطمعن باش اگه از خدا بخوای خدا راه زندگیتو بهت نشون میده، نگران نباش،چون چیزی برای نگرانی وجود نداره : )))) موفق باشی

----------


## Mr.Moein

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط katy perry


سلام دوست عزیز، چون خیلی از بخشهایی که گفتی رو درک میکنم حدودا، تصمیم گرفتم منم چند خطی واست بنویسم، میدونی من خودمم نیاز به شنیدن خیلی حرفا دارم، نه به این خاطر که نمیدونم،بخاطر اینکه شنیدن خیلی چیزا مخصوصا تو شرایط حساس از افرادی با دغدغه های خودت حس بهتری میده، امیدتو افزایش میده، نگاهتو بازتر میکنه و سعی میکنی چیزایی رو متوجه بشی که شاید تنهایی نمیشد درک کنی، اینه که بنظرم کار خوبی کردی که از همه نظرات داری استفاده میکنی!شاید باور نکنی من حتی اطرافم با داشتن دوستان عزیز جان و...کسی رو ندارم که بتونم از دغدغه های ذهنیم صحبت کنم بشرطی که قضیه رو همونجوری که هست ببینن، و جالبه این روزا بیشتر با غریبه ها و افرادی که اصلا نمیشناسم دارم مشورت میکنم! نه با دوستانی که بعضا یا طنابشون رفتم تو چاه..منم مثل شما چند سالیه خونه نشین بودم و تقریبا میتونم بگم آدم دیگه ای شدم، با تواناییهای زیادی که داشتم حس میکنم آدم بی کفایتی هستم و تو هرکاری برم موفق نخواهم شد! حتی تو زمینه هایی که میدونم یا میدونستم استعداد دارم..میدونی چرا؟چون این راکد موندنه خیلی طولانی شد، خیلی غرق شدم تا جایی که خودمو گم کردم، خیلی جاها اصلا خودمو درک نکردم، نشناختم..معنی از دست رفتن عمر رو کاملا درک میکنم..ولی اگه قرار باشه بازم همینطور فکر کنی بازم داری توی این باتلاقه فرو میری، تو باید رها کنی این گذشته رو،تا زمانی که حسرت آدمی که بودی، چیزایی که هدر دادی، چیزایی که دیگه تموم شد و برنمیگرده باشی اوضاعت ازینم بدتر میشه...باور کن هرچیزی عمری داره، چرا میخوای چیزایی که مال 7 سال پیشه هنوزتو زندگیت زنده نگه داری؟ تو باید باور کنی زندگیت درحال تحوله، باید یک تغییر بزرگ ایجاد کنی تو خودت،هر اشتباهی کردی فدای سرت تمام شد رفت؟تاکی میخوای بهشون فکر کنی؟اینطور نگاه کن خیلی چیزا یاد گرفتی؟ بنظرت تو از لحاظ تجربه و درک همون آدم سابق هستی؟نمیخوای از چیزی که بودی بهتر بشی؟ میخوای تا آخر عمر نقش شکست خورده هارو بازی کنی؟تاکی؟فکر نمیکنی دیگه باید پاشی یک حرکتی بزنی؟ببین گفتن اینااااا اصلاااا و ابدا واسه من آسون نیست: )) چون فقط خودم میدونم من چی کشیدم تا به این مرحله رسیدم که این حرف از دهنم درمیاد..تمام چندسال اخیر زندگی من فقط از دست دادم، همه چیو، عمرمو، چیزایی که دوست داشتمو، ماحصل نتلاشهامو...ولی مهمترینش خودم بود! من خودم رو از دست دادم که افتادم به روند سکون...باخودم بدرفتاری کردم و با سختگیری های خودم، خودم رو سرزنش کردم..و هی سخت تر شد... وهی سخت تر شد....ولی میدونم اگر خیلی چیزا از دست دادم عوضش خیلی چیزا بدست آوردم: ) همین حسی که دارم، تجربه شکستهای متمادی اگرچه بارها منو شکست و نشد خودم رو جمع کنم ولی مساله اینه جمع کردم و دارم میکنمقرار نیست بهترین رفیقت، مادرت، پدرت، آشنات یا عشقت از بیرون بیاد و خوبت کنه، که هیچکس نمیتونه! تو خودت مسول ترمیم خودتی! و بدون اگر الان نتونی خودت خودتو درست کنی به درسها و ایستگاههای زیبای آینده زندگی که منتظرته نمیرسی! ما بدنیا نیومدیم که همه چی به کاممون باشه، باور کن هرچقدرم سرخوره شده باشی، بهتر از قبلت میتونی بشی!فدای سرت هفت سال، تو چیزی رو از دست ندادی اگه عوض این هفت سال خودتو پیدا کرده باشی بهترین رفیق خودت،خودتی اینو هرگز فراموش نکن...تو این دنیا کسی نیس اگر خودت پشت خودت نباشی..الانم بشین یکم خودتو تحویل بگیر، انقد فکر نکن، همه چیرو بریز رو کاغذ،تماااااام گزینه های پیش روت، هدفگذاری های جدید، همه رو بنویس، حتی اگه احمقانه باشه، حتی اگه دیوونگی باشه...خودتو بریز رو کاغذ تا بیشتر خودتو کشف کنی...به ذهنت استراحت بده و بذار یکم نفس بکشه...چه اهمیتی داره تو چند سالت شد الان؟ مهم اینه زنده ای! و سالمی! فرصتی که خیلی ها دیگه هرگزززززز ندارند، خیلیا آرزو دارن زنده میشدن تا فقط یکم عمیق تر نفس میکشیدن، ما چرا این زندگی رو انقد سخت کردیم؟باور کن تو مثل هر آدم دیگه ای بی نظیری، تو کلی استعداد داری، شاید توی دور باطل افتادی و اینطور شد...شاید فقط دوییدی بدون اینکه بدونی کجا داری میدویی؟ اگه یکم بخودت استراحت بدی و به زندگی امیدوارتر باشی با خودتم مهربونتر باشی، میدونم راههای جدیدی توی ندگیت پیدا میشه، کافیه تو حال زندگی کنی و از زندگی لذت ببری، گذشته هرچی بود تمام شد پس توام پروندشو ببند کلا..زندگی اینجوری لذتی نداره..حتی اگه آگاهانه تصمیم بگیریکه بمونی، بمون..تو باید تشخیص بدی..حتی اگر بری هم، دلیل نیست چون بعد هفت سال نشد پزشک بشی پس محکوم به شکستی...اگر باور کنی هرجایی که بری آینده شگفت انگیزی پیش روت هست شاید زندگی خوش مزه تر شد..بشین سنگاتو وابکن..واقعا هیچی نیست تو دنیایی به این بزرگی که خوشحالت کنه؟هیچی به ذهنت نمیرسه؟که پول دربیاری، که درس بخونی، که موفق بشی؟کلی راه هست، بشرطیکه نمونی تو گذشته...یا باقدرت بمون و برای آخرین بار، یا یک هدف خوشگل دیگه تعریف کن و واسش تلاش کن...هدف باید یک چیز بزرگ باشه! یه چیزی که تموم نشه...پزشکی هدف نیست، پزشکی یکی از برنامه های رسیدن به هدفه: ) هدفی که انقد کوچیک باشه بعد دسترسی بازهم آخرش خالی است...بابت پرحرفیم شرمنده، دلم میخواست بدونی تو تنها نیستی و اشتباهی نکردی تو فقط تجربه تو بیشتر کردی، ضرری هم نکردی...چون داری بزرگ میشی، توکلت به خدا باشه مطمعن باش اگه از خدا بخوای خدا راه زندگیتو بهت نشون میده، نگران نباش،چون چیزی برای نگرانی وجود نداره : )))) موفق باشی


از کی شروع کردی نوشتنش برگام فر خورد_

----------


## katy perry

> _
> از کی شروع کردی نوشتنش برگام فر خورد_


 من خودمم شک داشتم ارسال بشه :Yahoo (94): .فک کنم اسفند98 بود وقتی دست به تایپ بردم....من یکم زیاد توضیح میدم، بقول یک دکتری باید معلم میشدم...دیگه چون حس و حال یک آدم دیگه واسم مهم بود اصلا حس نکردم، اتفاقا زیاد تایپ کردن اصلا سخت نیست/زندگی ما زیادی ماشینی شده حال همو نداریم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Rira

*منم امسال باید پشت کنکوری بمونم:‌(*

----------


## _LEYLA_

> به همه اینا فکر کردم برای همین انتخاب رشته کردم ولی نتونستم برم هرکاری کردم نشد که برم.میدونم نتیجه بهتری میگرفتم چون هرسال بیشتر از سال قبلش درس خوندم ولی خب شد دیگه و رسیدم به این نقطه


فقط خودتی که میتونی تشخیص بدی ، اگه واقعا تلاش کردی و هر بار نتیجه همین شده ، بیخیالش بشو
احتمالا کمالگرا هستی که نمیتونی به رشته دیگه ای راضی بشی
سعی کن با یه مشاور صحبت بکنی
آدم هر چقدر بیشتر توی باتلاق بمونه ، بیشتر فرو میره
نظرات بچه هارو خوندم که میگن بمون و دوباره سعی کن و فلان ، این موضوع برای کسی که بار دوم ، سومش باشه صدق میکنه
 ولی یادت باشه تو 7 بار اینکارو انجام دادی
امیدوارم بتونی بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری.

----------


## _LEYLA_

بچه ها سازمان بهزیستی خدمات مشاوره رایگان داره
شماره 1480
راجب همه چی هم مشاوره میدن ، خانواده ، فردی ، تحصیلی ، نوجوان
رایگان هستش
هزینه ای که بابت این تماس برای مردم می افتد همان پالس تلفن شهری است که بابت همه تلفن ها پرداخت می شود اما برای امور مشاوره مردم هزینه ای پرداخت نمی کنند.
من خودم تا به حال تماس نگرفتم
ولی گفتم اگه خواستین تماس بگیرین.
تو نت راجبش میتونی اطلاعات بیشتری بگیرین.

----------


## Aryan-

> بله مشاور داشتم اتفاقا مشاورای خوبیم بودن ولی نتونستن کمکی کنن بهم میگفتن سوادت مشکلی نداره مشکل جای دیگه س ولی نمیفهمیدن از کجاست یه نفرشون رو مشکل خودباوری و اعتماد به نفس من خیلی تاکید داشت تا حدی سعی کردم کنار بیام با خودم و حلشون کنم ولی به طور کامل نه نتونستم.سالای قبل شرکت میکردم ولی سال گذشته نه به جز جامعای سنجش.یه مشکل اساسی که دارم اینه که سرجلسه کنکور نمیتونم مدیریت خوبی داشته باشم راندمان تا حد خیلی زیادی میاد پایین جو جلسه کنکور حالمو بد میکنه این مشکلو سعی کردم با کنکورای سال گذشته که آزمایشی از خودم میگرفتم حل کنم ولی کمک زیادی بهم نکرد متاسفانه


مشکل خودباوری و اعتماد به نفس تا حدي توسط مشاور قابل پيگيري هست ولي بيشتر كار يك روان درمانگر هست.
به نظرم سال قبل بايد حتما همه آزمون هاي حضوري قلمچي يا گزينه 2 رو شركت مي كرديد تا اين ترس تون بريزه. البته كاملا حرفه اي جامع هاي سنجش رو فرموديد كه داديد كه بسيار هم عالي بوده.
مشكل راندمان پايين در جلسه كنكور بخاطر شيوه غلط مطالعه شما بوده احتمالا.

ببينيد بايد مطالعه تون پيوسته باشه نه اينكه مثلا 1 ساعت درس بخونيد يك ربع يا نيم ساعت استراحت. در اول كار ازتون انتظاري نيست ولي به تدريج بايد به جايي برسيد كه مثلا تا 2 ظهر 4 ساعت پيوسته درس خونده باشيد. يعني مثلا يك بازه 1.5 ساعته و استراحت درجا (همون محل مطالعه بمونيد و مثلا يك سيب ميل كنيد يا يك ليوان آبميوه در حد 10 تا 15 دقيقه حداكثر) اين خيلي مطلب مهمي هست كه استراحت درجا داشته باشيد.

تا حدودي برام روشن شد كه مشكل تون چي هست. بيشتر بحث اضطرابي و اعتماد به نفس و ترس از گذشته رو داريد. متاسفانه اين كرونا هم خيلي راه هاي كمك به شما رو بسته. همونطور كه در قبل هم گفتم بايد گذشته رو كنار بذاريد كه كار سختي هست و نياز به كمك داريد. تقريبا 45 تا 60 روز طول داره كه شما به حالت طبيعي برگرديد. به نظرم اگر خواستيد كنكور آينده رو بديد اول يك هفته استراحت يا مسافرت حتما داشته باشيد.

----------


## Amir79vt

*میگن آب که از سر گذشت چه یک وجب چه صد وجب
اگه میبینی میتونی به اون چیزی که میخوای برسی به تعداد کنکورهایی که دادی توجه نکن*

----------


## Mahdis79

یه حرفی میخوام بزنم میدونم خیلیا مخالف حرفم هستن ولی از نظر من کاملا درسته‌...
هر انسانی یه ظرفیتی داره شاید شما ظرفیت پزشکی ندارید نه از نظر هوش و استعداد بلکه از نظر خدمت کردن به مردم از راه پزشکی
شاید شما اگه پزشک بشید در آینده اونطور که باید به مردم خدمت نکنید و حق الناس به گردنتون بیوفته
شاید شما از طریق پزشکی عاقبت به خیر نشید و خدا صلاح نمیدونه که شما پزشکی قبول بشید
عاقبت به خیر شدن از هرچیزی مهم تره
همیشه میگن چیزی رو به زور از خدا نخواه...
همه سعیمو کردم که منظورمو متوجه بشی و بد برداشت نکنی.امیدوارم متوجه شده باشی  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Saeed79

> حرفاتون تا حدودی راجع به من ممکنه درست باشه ولی مشکل اساسی من که خودم میدونم چیه اینه که سر جلسه کنکور تبدیل میشم به یه آدم دیگه میشم کسی که نمیتونه اطلاعاتشو پیاده کنه با بیشتر خوندن و تمرین کردن و...تلاش زیادی کردم این ضعفو کم کنم ولی نتونستم اونقدرا بهش غلبه کنم راندمان من تا حد خیلی زیادی میاد پایین سر جلسه بااین چی کار کنم؟


سر جلسه ازمون باید با ازمون توی خونه یکی باشه ، اگه نباشه یعنی عادت نکردین
تعداد ازمونای شبیه سازیتون به شدت کمه و مطالعه بیشتر رو به جمعبندی و مرور و ازمون دادن ترجیح میدین
این مشکل عمدتونه

----------


## meghdad

> یه حرفی میخوام بزنم میدونم خیلیا مخالف حرفم هستن ولی از نظر من کاملا درسته‌...
> هر انسانی یه ظرفیتی داره شاید شما ظرفیت پزشکی ندارید نه از نظر هوش و استعداد بلکه از نظر خدمت کردن به مردم از راه پزشکی
> شاید شما اگه پزشک بشید در آینده اونطور که باید به مردم خدمت نکنید و حق الناس به گردنتون بیوفته
> شاید شما از طریق پزشکی عاقبت به خیر نشید و خدا صلاح نمیدونه که شما پزشکی قبول بشید
> عاقبت به خیر شدن از هرچیزی مهم تره
> همیشه میگن چیزی رو به زور از خدا نخواه...
> همه سعیمو کردم که منظورمو متوجه بشی و بد برداشت نکنی.امیدوارم متوجه شده باشی


با اینکه نکات خوبیو گفتین ولی منظورتونو دقیق نرسوندید

باید بجاش میگفتین ایشون باید یه سری تست شخصیت شناسی ازخودش بگیره شخصیتشو پیدا کنه روحیاتش دستش بیاد درمسیر درست اصولی تلاش کنه

----------


## tajrobi_93

> حتی اگه مجازی هم باشه بهتره که بچه ها توی آزمونا ثبت نام بکنن وگرنه ممکنه نظم و استمرار توی مطالعه رو ازدست بدن
> 
> میدونم چی میگی ولی بازم شبیه سازی آزمون توی خونه میتونه توی مهارت های تست زنی کمک کنه


ممنون عزیزم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> سلام منم چندین ساله کنکور میدم خوبه که این موضوع رو اینجا دیدم..میخوام چند تا توصیه بکنم بهت اینو در نظر بگیر اگه سالای اول منصرف میشدی میرفتی یه مسیر دیگه که هیچ ولی الان که شده 7 سال پشت کنکوری مثل کسی ای که پلای پشت سرشو خراب کرده الان اگه بخوای یه رشته ای که هدفت نبوده رو بری، روی ناخود اگاهت و ذهنیتت اثر بدی داره و اینجوری تو ذهنت  ثبت میشه که  نمیتونی به اهدافت برسی چون طی چندین سال تلاش  الان جا زدی و ادامه ندادی البته این نظر منه و خیلیم بهش اطمینان دارم..به نظرم وقتی چندین سال یا حتی اگه تلقین شده باشه به کسی روی موضوعی کار بشه ولی نتیجه ای حاصل نشه ذهنیت نا خوداگاه وارد عمل میشه و... به نظرم یه مشکل اصلیت اینه که تغییری مثبت برای خودت ایجاد نکردی،و دوری از مدرسه و رقابت که مثل این میمونه که رفتی رو سیاره نپتون و نمیدونی روی زمین چه خبره،،و همین طور آشفتگی و اینکه نداشتن تصور صحیح از کنکور...اگه بخوای کنکور دوباره بدی یه راه خوب اینه که کارهای مفیدتو تو یه دفتر بنویسی و همین طور تجربیاتتو و کنکورای قبلیتو فراموش کنی و به خودتم تلقین کنی که میتونی به هدفت برسی  یه مدتم از فکر کنکور دور شو و ذهنتو اروم کن و تفریح کن بعدش قوی شروع کن اگه خواستی کنکور بدی.اینا مواردیه که برای خودم میخوام اجرا کنم و بهت میگم امیدوارم بهت کمک کنه و اینم در نظر بگیر که زندگی چیزیه که خودت ازش راضی باشی نه بقیه و در اخر اینکه فکر کن بیست سال دیگه از چیزی که انتخاب کردی راضی و خوشحال هستی یا نه؟ 
> موفق باشی


من از جو رقابت خیلی دور شدم همه پل های پشت سرمم خراب کردم متاسفانه.اگه جدید باشه فقط و قدیم تمدید نشه باید هرچه سریعتر شروع کنم تواناییشو ندارم الان و نمیدونم باید چی کار کنم ولی اگه قدیم تمدید بشه حداقل میتونم تا آبان یه کم استراحت کنم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> سلام دوست عزیز، چون خیلی از بخشهایی که گفتی رو درک میکنم حدودا، تصمیم گرفتم منم چند خطی واست بنویسم، میدونی من خودمم نیاز به شنیدن خیلی حرفا دارم، نه به این خاطر که نمیدونم،بخاطر اینکه شنیدن خیلی چیزا مخصوصا تو شرایط حساس از افرادی با دغدغه های خودت حس بهتری میده، امیدتو افزایش میده، نگاهتو بازتر میکنه و سعی میکنی چیزایی رو متوجه بشی که شاید تنهایی نمیشد درک کنی، اینه که بنظرم کار خوبی کردی که از همه نظرات داری استفاده میکنی!شاید باور نکنی من حتی اطرافم با داشتن دوستان عزیز جان و...کسی رو ندارم که بتونم از دغدغه های ذهنیم صحبت کنم بشرطی که قضیه رو همونجوری که هست ببینن، و جالبه این روزا بیشتر با غریبه ها و افرادی که اصلا نمیشناسم دارم مشورت میکنم! نه با دوستانی که بعضا یا طنابشون رفتم تو چاه..منم مثل شما چند سالیه خونه نشین بودم و تقریبا میتونم بگم آدم دیگه ای شدم، با تواناییهای زیادی که داشتم حس میکنم آدم بی کفایتی هستم و تو هرکاری برم موفق نخواهم شد! حتی تو زمینه هایی که میدونم یا میدونستم استعداد دارم..میدونی چرا؟چون این راکد موندنه خیلی طولانی شد، خیلی غرق شدم تا جایی که خودمو گم کردم، خیلی جاها اصلا خودمو درک نکردم، نشناختم..معنی از دست رفتن عمر رو کاملا درک میکنم..ولی اگه قرار باشه بازم همینطور فکر کنی بازم داری توی این باتلاقه فرو میری، تو باید رها کنی این گذشته رو،تا زمانی که حسرت آدمی که بودی، چیزایی که هدر دادی، چیزایی که دیگه تموم شد و برنمیگرده باشی اوضاعت ازینم بدتر میشه...باور کن هرچیزی عمری داره، چرا میخوای چیزایی که مال 7 سال پیشه هنوزتو زندگیت زنده نگه داری؟ تو باید باور کنی زندگیت درحال تحوله، باید یک تغییر بزرگ ایجاد کنی تو خودت،هر اشتباهی کردی فدای سرت تمام شد رفت؟تاکی میخوای بهشون فکر کنی؟اینطور نگاه کن خیلی چیزا یاد گرفتی؟ بنظرت تو از لحاظ تجربه و درک همون آدم سابق هستی؟نمیخوای از چیزی که بودی بهتر بشی؟ میخوای تا آخر عمر نقش شکست خورده هارو بازی کنی؟تاکی؟فکر نمیکنی دیگه باید پاشی یک حرکتی بزنی؟ببین گفتن اینااااا اصلاااا و ابدا واسه من آسون نیست: )) چون فقط خودم میدونم من چی کشیدم تا به این مرحله رسیدم که این حرف از دهنم درمیاد..تمام چندسال اخیر زندگی من فقط از دست دادم، همه چیو، عمرمو، چیزایی که دوست داشتمو، ماحصل نتلاشهامو...ولی مهمترینش خودم بود! من خودم رو از دست دادم که افتادم به روند سکون...باخودم بدرفتاری کردم و با سختگیری های خودم، خودم رو سرزنش کردم..و هی سخت تر شد... وهی سخت تر شد....ولی میدونم اگر خیلی چیزا از دست دادم عوضش خیلی چیزا بدست آوردم: ) همین حسی که دارم، تجربه شکستهای متمادی اگرچه بارها منو شکست و نشد خودم رو جمع کنم ولی مساله اینه جمع کردم و دارم میکنمقرار نیست بهترین رفیقت، مادرت، پدرت، آشنات یا عشقت از بیرون بیاد و خوبت کنه، که هیچکس نمیتونه! تو خودت مسول ترمیم خودتی! و بدون اگر الان نتونی خودت خودتو درست کنی به درسها و ایستگاههای زیبای آینده زندگی که منتظرته نمیرسی! ما بدنیا نیومدیم که همه چی به کاممون باشه، باور کن هرچقدرم سرخوره شده باشی، بهتر از قبلت میتونی بشی!فدای سرت هفت سال، تو چیزی رو از دست ندادی اگه عوض این هفت سال خودتو پیدا کرده باشی بهترین رفیق خودت،خودتی اینو هرگز فراموش نکن...تو این دنیا کسی نیس اگر خودت پشت خودت نباشی..الانم بشین یکم خودتو تحویل بگیر، انقد فکر نکن، همه چیرو بریز رو کاغذ،تماااااام گزینه های پیش روت، هدفگذاری های جدید، همه رو بنویس، حتی اگه احمقانه باشه، حتی اگه دیوونگی باشه...خودتو بریز رو کاغذ تا بیشتر خودتو کشف کنی...به ذهنت استراحت بده و بذار یکم نفس بکشه...چه اهمیتی داره تو چند سالت شد الان؟ مهم اینه زنده ای! و سالمی! فرصتی که خیلی ها دیگه هرگزززززز ندارند، خیلیا آرزو دارن زنده میشدن تا فقط یکم عمیق تر نفس میکشیدن، ما چرا این زندگی رو انقد سخت کردیم؟باور کن تو مثل هر آدم دیگه ای بی نظیری، تو کلی استعداد داری، شاید توی دور باطل افتادی و اینطور شد...شاید فقط دوییدی بدون اینکه بدونی کجا داری میدویی؟ اگه یکم بخودت استراحت بدی و به زندگی امیدوارتر باشی با خودتم مهربونتر باشی، میدونم راههای جدیدی توی ندگیت پیدا میشه، کافیه تو حال زندگی کنی و از زندگی لذت ببری، گذشته هرچی بود تمام شد پس توام پروندشو ببند کلا..زندگی اینجوری لذتی نداره..حتی اگه آگاهانه تصمیم بگیریکه بمونی، بمون..تو باید تشخیص بدی..حتی اگر بری هم، دلیل نیست چون بعد هفت سال نشد پزشک بشی پس محکوم به شکستی...اگر باور کنی هرجایی که بری آینده شگفت انگیزی پیش روت هست شاید زندگی خوش مزه تر شد..بشین سنگاتو وابکن..واقعا هیچی نیست تو دنیایی به این بزرگی که خوشحالت کنه؟هیچی به ذهنت نمیرسه؟که پول دربیاری، که درس بخونی، که موفق بشی؟کلی راه هست، بشرطیکه نمونی تو گذشته...یا باقدرت بمون و برای آخرین بار، یا یک هدف خوشگل دیگه تعریف کن و واسش تلاش کن...هدف باید یک چیز بزرگ باشه! یه چیزی که تموم نشه...پزشکی هدف نیست، پزشکی یکی از برنامه های رسیدن به هدفه: ) هدفی که انقد کوچیک باشه بعد دسترسی بازهم آخرش خالی است...بابت پرحرفیم شرمنده، دلم میخواست بدونی تو تنها نیستی و اشتباهی نکردی تو فقط تجربه تو بیشتر کردی، ضرری هم نکردی...چون داری بزرگ میشی، توکلت به خدا باشه مطمعن باش اگه از خدا بخوای خدا راه زندگیتو بهت نشون میده، نگران نباش،چون چیزی برای نگرانی وجود نداره : )))) موفق باشی


میتونم جواب تک تک کلماتی که نوشتیو بدم با همه وجودم حس کردم و میفهمم چی میگی.آره من عوض شدم خیلیم عوض شدم از این تغییر کردنه بیشتر از اینکه ناراحت باشم خوشحالم اتفاقای مثبتی تو این مورد برام افتاد

----------


## tajrobi_93

> فقط خودتی که میتونی تشخیص بدی ، اگه واقعا تلاش کردی و هر بار نتیجه همین شده ، بیخیالش بشو
> احتمالا کمالگرا هستی که نمیتونی به رشته دیگه ای راضی بشی
> سعی کن با یه مشاور صحبت بکنی
> آدم هر چقدر بیشتر توی باتلاق بمونه ، بیشتر فرو میره
> نظرات بچه هارو خوندم که میگن بمون و دوباره سعی کن و فلان ، این موضوع برای کسی که بار دوم ، سومش باشه صدق میکنه
>  ولی یادت باشه تو 7 بار اینکارو انجام دادی
> امیدوارم بتونی بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری.


بله من شخصیت کمال گرایی دارم یکی از عوامل اصلی که به این بحران دامن زده همین موضوعه

----------


## tajrobi_93

> بچه ها سازمان بهزیستی خدمات مشاوره رایگان داره
> شماره 1480
> راجب همه چی هم مشاوره میدن ، خانواده ، فردی ، تحصیلی ، نوجوان
> رایگان هستش
> هزینه ای که بابت این تماس برای مردم می افتد همان پالس تلفن شهری است که بابت همه تلفن ها پرداخت می شود اما برای امور مشاوره مردم هزینه ای پرداخت نمی کنند.
> من خودم تا به حال تماس نگرفتم
> ولی گفتم اگه خواستین تماس بگیرین.
> تو نت راجبش میتونی اطلاعات بیشتری بگیرین.


روانشناسی هستن که باهاشون در ارتباطم ممنونم

----------


## dr.parham

> بله من شخصیت کمال گرایی دارم یکی از عوامل اصلی که به این بحران دامن زده همین موضوعه


اگه همون سال اول پرستاری رو میرفتی میدونی الان وض چگونه میبود؟180 درجه فرق داره.کمالگرایی خوبه ولی در حد توان

----------


## tajrobi_93

> مشکل خودباوری و اعتماد به نفس تا حدي توسط مشاور قابل پيگيري هست ولي بيشتر كار يك روان درمانگر هست.
> به نظرم سال قبل بايد حتما همه آزمون هاي حضوري قلمچي يا گزينه 2 رو شركت مي كرديد تا اين ترس تون بريزه. البته كاملا حرفه اي جامع هاي سنجش رو فرموديد كه داديد كه بسيار هم عالي بوده.
> مشكل راندمان پايين در جلسه كنكور بخاطر شيوه غلط مطالعه شما بوده احتمالا.
> 
> ببينيد بايد مطالعه تون پيوسته باشه نه اينكه مثلا 1 ساعت درس بخونيد يك ربع يا نيم ساعت استراحت. در اول كار ازتون انتظاري نيست ولي به تدريج بايد به جايي برسيد كه مثلا تا 2 ظهر 4 ساعت پيوسته درس خونده باشيد. يعني مثلا يك بازه 1.5 ساعته و استراحت درجا (همون محل مطالعه بمونيد و مثلا يك سيب ميل كنيد يا يك ليوان آبميوه در حد 10 تا 15 دقيقه حداكثر) اين خيلي مطلب مهمي هست كه استراحت درجا داشته باشيد.
> 
> تا حدودي برام روشن شد كه مشكل تون چي هست. بيشتر بحث اضطرابي و اعتماد به نفس و ترس از گذشته رو داريد. متاسفانه اين كرونا هم خيلي راه هاي كمك به شما رو بسته. همونطور كه در قبل هم گفتم بايد گذشته رو كنار بذاريد كه كار سختي هست و نياز به كمك داريد. تقريبا 45 تا 60 روز طول داره كه شما به حالت طبيعي برگرديد. به نظرم اگر خواستيد كنكور آينده رو بديد اول يك هفته استراحت يا مسافرت حتما داشته باشيد.


روان درمانگرو امتحان کردم متاسفانه جلسات کسل کننده و به درد نخوری بود منم دیگه نرفتم.میخواستم شرکت کنم مشاور سال قبلم برنامه ش هماهنگ نبود مانعم شد فقط همون جامعا رو تونستم شرکت کنم.ترس و اضطراب به خاطر گذشته منو خیلی آزار داده تو این چندسال.یکیش همین آزمونای قلمچیه که همیشه برای من تداعی کننده بازخواست و تحکم و اضطراب فراوان به خاطر افت تراز و موارد این شکلیه.یا یه مورد دیگه امسال که کنکور تیرماه نبود و جمع بندی تو خرداد نبود آرامشم بیشتر از سالای قبل بود چون سالای قبل به این بازه که میرسیدم اضطرابم چندین برابر بیشتر میشد ولی امسال چون اسم مرداد دیگه با کنکور گره نخورده بود آرامش من برای درس خوندن و جمع بندی بیشتر بود.هر نشونه ای هر چیز کوچیکی منو تا این حد بهم میریزه بعضی وقتا دلم میخواست از شدت ترس ساعت ها گریه کنم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> *میگن آب که از سر گذشت چه یک وجب چه صد وجب
> اگه میبینی میتونی به اون چیزی که میخوای برسی به تعداد کنکورهایی که دادی توجه نکن*


ولی ضررو از هرجایی جلوشو بگیری منفعته :Yahoo (19):  نمیتونم بی پشتوانه کاری کنم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> یه حرفی میخوام بزنم میدونم خیلیا مخالف حرفم هستن ولی از نظر من کاملا درسته‌...
> هر انسانی یه ظرفیتی داره شاید شما ظرفیت پزشکی ندارید نه از نظر هوش و استعداد بلکه از نظر خدمت کردن به مردم از راه پزشکی
> شاید شما اگه پزشک بشید در آینده اونطور که باید به مردم خدمت نکنید و حق الناس به گردنتون بیوفته
> شاید شما از طریق پزشکی عاقبت به خیر نشید و خدا صلاح نمیدونه که شما پزشکی قبول بشید
> عاقبت به خیر شدن از هرچیزی مهم تره
> همیشه میگن چیزی رو به زور از خدا نخواه...
> همه سعیمو کردم که منظورمو متوجه بشی و بد برداشت نکنی.امیدوارم متوجه شده باشی


قبل از من فکر میکنم کسایی که با سهمیه های مختلف نشستن سر کلاسای رشته های تاپ با رتبه های صد هزار و زیست منفی یا صفر یا تغییر رشته ایا از دامپزشکی به پزشکی و...یا اونایی که با یه اشاره باباجون انتخاب سختشون بین تهران و بهشتیه یا اونایی که سوالای کنکورو خریدن یا اونایی که صندلی خریدن یا اونایی که رفتن مجارستان و قبرس و... ثبت نام کردن و برگشتن الان دانشجوی این رشته هان اینا مستحق شنیدن حرفای شما هستند من و امثال من بعد از اینا تو صف ایستادیم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> سر جلسه ازمون باید با ازمون توی خونه یکی باشه ، اگه نباشه یعنی عادت نکردین
> تعداد ازمونای شبیه سازیتون به شدت کمه و مطالعه بیشتر رو به جمعبندی و مرور و ازمون دادن ترجیح میدین
> این مشکل عمدتونه


به فرض اینکه بخوام بمونم امسال با مجازی بودن آزمون ها چه کنم؟تو خونه سنجشا رو دادم امسال خوب شدن ولی سرجلسه...

----------


## tajrobi_93

> اگه همون سال اول پرستاری رو میرفتی میدونی الان وض چگونه میبود؟180 درجه فرق داره.کمالگرایی خوبه ولی در حد توان


من امسالم بخوام برم قطعا انتخاب من پرستاری نیست چه برسه به سال اول.قبلا گفتم بازم میگم به خاطر سه سالش پشیمون نیستم حتی اندازه سر سوزن ولی به خاطر چهار سالش چرا حداقلش این بود یه لیسانس گرفته بودم و این دوران نکبت بار تموم شده بود.دست خودم بوده مگه این کمال گرایی؟ اوضاع من از کنترل خارج شده بود یه زمانی ولی الان که اینجام و نظرات بقیه رو میشنوم دارم همه چیزو سبک سنگین میکنم

----------


## katy perry

> میتونم جواب تک تک کلماتی که نوشتیو بدم با همه وجودم حس کردم و میفهمم چی میگی.آره من عوض شدم خیلیم عوض شدم از این تغییر کردنه بیشتر از اینکه ناراحت باشم خوشحالم اتفاقای مثبتی تو این مورد برام افتاد


پس برنده ای دیگه قهرمان، سختی ها اگرچه یکم زمختن ولی خیلی زندگی رو پرمعناتر میکنن...خوشحالم واست که اتفاقات مثبت افتاده..بازم بخاطر خوندن طومارم ازت ممنونم، امیدوارم هر روز و فصل زندگیت از قبلی عالیتر و درخشنده تر باشه..موفق باشی

----------


## reg3xp

> من امسالم بخوام برم قطعا انتخاب من پرستاری نیست چه برسه به سال اول.قبلا گفتم بازم میگم به خاطر سه سالش پشیمون نیستم حتی اندازه سر سوزن ولی به خاطر چهار سالش چرا حداقلش این بود یه لیسانس گرفته بودم و این دوران نکبت بار تموم شده بود


اگه بخواید غم گذشته رو بخورید وقتی برای آینده نخواهید داشت
با خودتون دو دو تا چارتا کنید ، رشته های دیگه رو هم بررسی کنید
اگر هم میخواید دوباره پشت بمونید، سعی کنید از زاویه دیگه ای هم به موضوع نگاه کنید
و روش‌های خودتونو تغییر بدید
و تمام تلاشتون رو بکنید

----------


## tajrobi_93

> پس برنده ای دیگه قهرمان، سختی ها اگرچه یکم زمختن ولی خیلی زندگی رو پرمعناتر میکنن...خوشحالم واست که اتفاقات مثبت افتاده..بازم بخاطر خوندن طومارم ازت ممنونم، امیدوارم هر روز و فصل زندگیت از قبلی عالیتر و درخشنده تر باشه..موفق باشی


خیلیم لذت بخش بود خوندنش ممنونم که نوشتی آرزوی موفقیت دارم برات تو تک تک مراحل  زندگی

----------


## tajrobi_93

> اگه بخواید غم گذشته رو بخورید وقتی برای آینده نخواهید داشت
> با خودتون دو دو تا چارتا کنید ، رشته های دیگه رو هم بررسی کنید
> اگر هم میخواید دوباره پشت بمونید، سعی کنید از زاویه دیگه ای هم به موضوع نگاه کنید
> و روش‌های خودتونو تغییر بدید
> و تمام تلاشتون رو بکنید


اگه امسال دانشگاه ها مجازی نبودن قاطعانه تر تصمیم میگرفتم برای رفتن ولی بازم فعلا احتمال رفتنم بیشتر از موندنه

----------


## Sanazbst

> والا من توقع داشتم ۱۰۰۰۰ شم. یه سری درصدام به نظرم رفته روش. عربی حساب کردم ۶۰ زدم تو کارنامه زده ۷۲، دینی هم رو ۷۰. حساب باز کردم که برام زده ۸۰! 
> هم میمونم هم میرم ! پرستاری مازاد دانشگاه تهران میزنم، چون مجازیه کنارش میتونم برا کنکور بخونم.


اقا تو متولد ۷۷ی ؟ منم میخوام کار تورو بکنم. بنظرت میشه ؟!

----------


## Sanazbst

اقا سلاااام. من ساناز هستم. یک عدد پشت کنکوری ۵ ساله که با وجود پیشرفت هایی که کردم خیلی خودمو باختم مثل تو.
مثل تو در برزخ به سر میبرم. فقط خواستم بدونم تنها نیستی

----------


## tajrobi_93

> اقا سلاااام. من ساناز هستم. یک عدد پشت کنکوری ۵ ساله که با وجود پیشرفت هایی که کردم خیلی خودمو باختم مثل تو.
> مثل تو در برزخ به سر میبرم. فقط خواستم بدونم تنها نیستی


سلام عزیزم خوبی؟تصمیمت برای رفتن یا موندن چیه؟

----------


## سجاد علوی

> سلام اولین کنکور من سال ۹۳ بود و از اون سال تا الان دارم کنکور میدم دانشگاهم قبول شدم چندبار ولی نرفتم رتبه های من به ترتیب تو این سالا اینا بوده هفت هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،هفت هزار و امسال پنج هزارمنطقه یک.خیلی عجیبه برای خودم و هرکسی که میشنوه که چرا نتونستم رتبمو حداقل تو یکسال به قبولی نزدیک کنم.من تو یه مدرسه خوب بودم خودمم پایه خوبی داشتم تو این سالا واقعا خوندم و تلاش کردم ولی تلاشی که نتیجه نداشته باشه چه فایده ای داره؟پشت کنکوری شدن همه چیز منو از خودم و خانواده من گرفت پیشاپیش تشکر کنم از جمله های همیشگی و کلیشه ای مگه همه چیز تو این رشته هاست و...میشه یه نفر لااقل به من بگه مشکلم چیه چرا نتونستم چرا نشده.چیزی که خیلی اذیتم میکنه اینه که ای کاش تا الان یه لیسانس حداقل گرفته بودم فرصتی که از دست رفته حسرتای گذشته ولم نمیکنه.حال خوبی ندارم همه خستگی ۷سال گذشته به تنم نشسته نه میتونم ادامه بدم نه راه پس دارم نه راه پیش توی بد موقعیتی گیر کردم لطفا کمک کنید به من


تو با رتبۀ 3 هزار جاهای خوبی میتونستی بری
و رشته های خوب چرا انتخاب نکردی
حالا اشکالی نداره 5 هزارم خوبه
به نظرم انتخاب رشته کن 
شاید تصوراتت غلط بوده
شاید واقعا اون چیزی که میخوای پزشکی یا دندون نیست
دیگه عمرتو تلف نکن
مگه چن سال زندگی میکنیم
کسایی که تو 18 سالگی پزشکی قبولن
تا نزدیک 50 سالگی طول میکشه تا به موفقیت تو کارشون برسن
حالا آیا برسن یا نه
دارو هم خوبه همینطورم فیزیو و دام
و....
زندگیتو دریاب و خودتو نجات بده

----------


## reg3xp

> اگه امسال دانشگاه ها مجازی نبودن قاطعانه تر تصمیم میگرفتم برای رفتن ولی بازم فعلا احتمال رفتنم بیشتر از موندنه


  مجازی بودن چه فرقی میکنه در هر صورت دارو هم رشته بسیار خوبیه

----------


## Bahar1377

> تو با رتبۀ 3 هزار جاهای خوبی میتونستی بری
> و رشته های خوب چرا انتخاب نکردی
> حالا اشکالی نداره 5 هزارم خوبه
> به نظرم انتخاب رشته کن 
> شاید تصوراتت غلط بوده
> شاید واقعا اون چیزی که میخوای پزشکی یا دندون نیست
> دیگه عمرتو تلف نکن
> مگه چن سال زندگی میکنیم
> کسایی که تو 18 سالگی پزشکی قبولن
> ...


شما من و یاد تعویق کنکور میندازید :Yahoo (76): 
یادش بخیر

----------


## سجاد علوی

> شما من و یاد تعویق کنکور میندازید
> یادش بخیر


عه یادتونه؟
منو یک ماه بخاطر جر و بحث دی اکتیو کردن
درحالی که فقط از گفته هام دفاع میکردم
و جواب هتاکیارو میدادم
ای کاش منم به بقیه اعتراض میکردم

----------


## Bahar1377

> عه یادتونه؟
> منو یک ماه بخاطر جر و بحث دی اکتیو کردن
> درحالی که فقط از گفته هام دفاع میکردم
> و جواب هتاکیارو میدادم
> ای کاش منم به بقیه اعتراض میکردم


اون موقع من مهمان بودم.
ولی خوشم اومد که تا از اخرین لحظات ناامید نشدید

----------


## tajrobi_93

> تو با رتبۀ 3 هزار جاهای خوبی میتونستی بری
> و رشته های خوب چرا انتخاب نکردی
> حالا اشکالی نداره 5 هزارم خوبه
> به نظرم انتخاب رشته کن 
> شاید تصوراتت غلط بوده
> شاید واقعا اون چیزی که میخوای پزشکی یا دندون نیست
> دیگه عمرتو تلف نکن
> مگه چن سال زندگی میکنیم
> کسایی که تو 18 سالگی پزشکی قبولن
> ...


پشت پا زدن به ۷ سال شب بیداری سخته برام وگرنه بدون شک با دل قرص میرفتم امسال نه مثل الان مردد و گیر کرده تو دوراهی

----------


## tajrobi_93

> مجازی بودن چه فرقی میکنه در هر صورت دارو هم رشته بسیار خوبیه


من به محیط دانشگاه و خارج از فضای خونه برای عوض شدن حال و هوام احتیاج دارم مجازی بودن دانشگاه در حال حاضر بزرگترین عیبه برام

----------


## Saeed79

> به فرض اینکه بخوام بمونم امسال با مجازی بودن آزمون ها چه کنم؟تو خونه سنجشا رو دادم امسال خوب شدن ولی سرجلسه...


باید تعداد رو بیشتر و شرایط رو سخت تر کنی که عادت بشه
تاحدود نیمسال دوم که احتمالا ازمون ها اون موقع حضوری بشه

----------


## Sanazbst

> سلام عزیزم خوبی؟تصمیمت برای رفتن یا موندن چیه؟


تصمیم قطعی نگرفتم. راستش انقدر هم فشار روحی روم زیاد بوده این چندماه که دلم میخواد مغزمو درجا بکنم و استراحت کنم.
اما به سرم زد امروز ته دلم وقتی دیدم هیچ رشته ای رو واقعا دوس ندارم و بدون هیچ نوع گارد یا جبهه خاصی از همشون که به رتبه م میخورن متنفرم پس شاید باید بازم بمونم و حقمو پس بگیرم

----------


## Aryan-

> روان درمانگرو امتحان کردم متاسفانه جلسات کسل کننده و به درد نخوری بود منم دیگه نرفتم.میخواستم شرکت کنم مشاور سال قبلم برنامه ش هماهنگ نبود مانعم شد فقط همون جامعا رو تونستم شرکت کنم.ترس و اضطراب به خاطر گذشته منو خیلی آزار داده تو این چندسال.یکیش همین آزمونای قلمچیه که همیشه برای من تداعی کننده بازخواست و تحکم و اضطراب فراوان به خاطر افت تراز و موارد این شکلیه.یا یه مورد دیگه امسال که کنکور تیرماه نبود و جمع بندی تو خرداد نبود آرامشم بیشتر از سالای قبل بود چون سالای قبل به این بازه که میرسیدم اضطرابم چندین برابر بیشتر میشد ولی امسال چون اسم مرداد دیگه با کنکور گره نخورده بود آرامش من برای درس خوندن و جمع بندی بیشتر بود.هر نشونه ای هر چیز کوچیکی منو تا این حد بهم میریزه بعضی وقتا دلم میخواست از شدت ترس ساعت ها گریه کنم


يه نكته اي رو همين اول بگم، در طول دوران كاريم هرگز نشده كه از دانش آموزي بخوام كه با من هماهنگ بشه (مگر در موارد خيلي خاص كه طرف يه سري آزمون غير استاندارد شركت كرده بوده) وظيفه مشاور اين هست كه با شرايط شما و آزموني كه پيش رو داريد براتون برنامه بچينه اگر آزموني سر فصل مناسبي نداره كلا اون آزمون رو حذف كنه تا بتونيد مطالعه بهتر داشته باشيد اين ها خيلي مهم هستند.

دقيقا مي دونستم كه مشكل شما ترس هاي گذشته هست و حق هم داريد ولي بايد تغيير كنيد. دقت كنيد تغيير خيلي سخته خيلي سخت ولي با اراده و تلاش سخت حتما مي تونيد.

روان درمانگرتون خوب نبوده وگرنه حتما مي تونست اين مشكل رو تا حد زيادي برطرف كنه.

از آزمون مي ترسيد؟ خيلي هم خوبه. انقدر بترسيد و آزمون بديد تا ترس تون روز كنكور كاملا ريخته باشه. تا قبل كنكور هر ترسي از آزمون باعث پيشرفت هست. آزمون ها رو منظم شركت كنيد و تا آخرين ثانيه آزمون هم سر جلسه حضور داشته باشيد. حتي اگر مجازي هست.

تاكيد من اينه كه ياد بگيريد 4 ساعت جايي بشينيد بدون خستگي.

واقعا مشكل اضطراب رو بايد يه مشاور خوب برطرف كنه ولي خودتون هم با درايت و تسلط و مرور مداوم در ماه هاي پاياني مي تونيد كاملا مرتفع كنيد.

رشته هاي تاپ حق شماست. براش بجنگيد.

اصلا اگر نجنگيد كه جز آدم هاي زنده نيستيد. اين بار به بهترين شكل ممكن بجنگيد.

----------


## سجاد علوی

> پشت پا زدن به ۷ سال شب بیداری سخته برام وگرنه بدون شک با دل قرص میرفتم امسال نه مثل الان مردد و گیر کرده تو دوراهی


شاید سال بعد دربارۀ پشت پا زدن به 8 سال مردد باشی
سال بعدش 9 سال
راستی میتونم بپرسم هدفت چیه و دوست داری تو چه رشته ای درس بخونی؟

----------


## Believer

سلام 
استارتر چیزی که میخوام بهش فکر کنی اینه که زندگی رو محدود به کنکور ندونی چه تصور غلطیه بعضی از ما جوونا فکر میکنیم اگه تو کنکور نتونستم موفق بشم یا اون نتیجه ایده الو بگیرم پس تو زندگی نمیتونم موفق باشم ازت میخوام بزرگتر فکر کنی اینکه ادم واسه هدفش بجنگه عالیه ولی ادم وقتی تو یه سیکل بدی میوفته اعتماد به نفسش میاد پایین خودشو سرزنش میکنه که چی شد چرا هیچ وقت کافی نیست تلاشم به نظرم شما وارد یه فصل جدیدی از زندگیت شو و به اینده امیدوار باش.

----------


## tajrobi_93

> باید تعداد رو بیشتر و شرایط رو سخت تر کنی که عادت بشه
> تاحدود نیمسال دوم که احتمالا ازمون ها اون موقع حضوری بشه


یه کم بیشتر توضیح میدین شرایطو سخت تر کنم یعنی چی؟یعنی  تایم مقرر هر درسو کمتر کنم؟

----------


## tajrobi_93

> تصمیم قطعی نگرفتم. راستش انقدر هم فشار روحی روم زیاد بوده این چندماه که دلم میخواد مغزمو درجا بکنم و استراحت کنم.
> اما به سرم زد امروز ته دلم وقتی دیدم هیچ رشته ای رو واقعا دوس ندارم و بدون هیچ نوع گارد یا جبهه خاصی از همشون که به رتبه م میخورن متنفرم پس شاید باید بازم بمونم و حقمو پس بگیرم


رتبه هات تو این چندسال چه طوری بوده؟ اگه اشکالی نداره البته بگو. من انتخاب رشته کردم سالای پیش کارشناسیا رو قبول شدم ولی نرفتم خیلی افسوس میخورم به خاطر این کاش یه لیسانس خوب گرفته بودم حداقل نه اینجوری بمونم درجا بزنم دلم میخواد برم امسال کنکورو ول کنم دیگه ولی بازم ته دلم راضی نیست به اجبار میخوام این کارو کنم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> يه نكته اي رو همين اول بگم، در طول دوران كاريم هرگز نشده كه از دانش آموزي بخوام كه با من هماهنگ بشه (مگر در موارد خيلي خاص كه طرف يه سري آزمون غير استاندارد شركت كرده بوده) وظيفه مشاور اين هست كه با شرايط شما و آزموني كه پيش رو داريد براتون برنامه بچينه اگر آزموني سر فصل مناسبي نداره كلا اون آزمون رو حذف كنه تا بتونيد مطالعه بهتر داشته باشيد اين ها خيلي مهم هستند.
> 
> دقيقا مي دونستم كه مشكل شما ترس هاي گذشته هست و حق هم داريد ولي بايد تغيير كنيد. دقت كنيد تغيير خيلي سخته خيلي سخت ولي با اراده و تلاش سخت حتما مي تونيد.
> 
> روان درمانگرتون خوب نبوده وگرنه حتما مي تونست اين مشكل رو تا حد زيادي برطرف كنه.
> 
> از آزمون مي ترسيد؟ خيلي هم خوبه. انقدر بترسيد و آزمون بديد تا ترس تون روز كنكور كاملا ريخته باشه. تا قبل كنكور هر ترسي از آزمون باعث پيشرفت هست. آزمون ها رو منظم شركت كنيد و تا آخرين ثانيه آزمون هم سر جلسه حضور داشته باشيد. حتي اگر مجازي هست.
> 
> تاكيد من اينه كه ياد بگيريد 4 ساعت جايي بشينيد بدون خستگي.
> ...


مشکل استرس و ترسی که پیدا کردم و هرسال حادتر از سالای قبلش شده مقصرش به تنهایی خودم و شکست تو کنکورای قبل نبوده پدر و مادرم به خصوص مادرم خیلی دامن زدن به این موضوع هروقت اومدم بلند شم از سرجام گذشته رو مثل فیلم لحظه به لحظه شو از جلوی چشمم گذروندن و مسائلی از این دست که یادآوریش حالمو بد میکنه و اینجا جای خوبی برای صحبت کردن راجع بهش نیست اگه یکسال دیگه بخوام بمونم بااین شرایط اصلا نمیتونم هرکاری کردم که خودمو از این اوضاع جدا کنم نشد.ترس بزرگ من برای دوباره خوندن درواقع همینه وگرنه من اینقدر سخت بهم گذشته تو این ۷ سال که یکسال دیگه عددی نیست.روان درمانگری که رفتم پیشش توصیه روانشناسم بود یکی از بهترینا بود ولی از روند جلسات خسته شدم کمکی بهم نکرد نمیدونم شاید لازم باشه مجددا این کارو از سر بگیرم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> شاید سال بعد دربارۀ پشت پا زدن به 8 سال مردد باشی
> سال بعدش 9 سال
> راستی میتونم بپرسم هدفت چیه و دوست داری تو چه رشته ای درس بخونی؟


دارو یا پزشکی

----------


## tajrobi_93

> سلام 
> استارتر چیزی که میخوام بهش فکر کنی اینه که زندگی رو محدود به کنکور ندونی چه تصور غلطیه بعضی از ما جوونا فکر میکنیم اگه تو کنکور نتونستم موفق بشم یا اون نتیجه ایده الو بگیرم پس تو زندگی نمیتونم موفق باشم ازت میخوام بزرگتر فکر کنی اینکه ادم واسه هدفش بجنگه عالیه ولی ادم وقتی تو یه سیکل بدی میوفته اعتماد به نفسش میاد پایین خودشو سرزنش میکنه که چی شد چرا هیچ وقت کافی نیست تلاشم به نظرم شما وارد یه فصل جدیدی از زندگیت شو و به اینده امیدوار باش.


درست میگین بله اعتماد به نفس له میشه تو همچین شرایطی

----------


## reza122

به عنوان کسی که تجربه اش در این زمینه بیشتره نصیحت های من رو توجه کن
1-اگه امسال قبول نشدی یک سال دیگه بخودت مهلت بده و بدون هنوز اصلا برای موفقیتت دیر نیست ولی
یک مشکلی هست که تو این سال ها تو قبول نشدی مشکلی که فقط بدست خودت حل میشه نه مشاور کارشناس و ...
باید تلاش کنی این مشکل رو امسال پیدا کنی و قبل کنکور سال بعد اگه موندی حلش کنی وگرنه همین آش و همین کاسه میشه سال بعد..
موفق باشی.

----------


## Maneli

> دارو یا پزشکی


۵هزار به نظرم دارو آزاد قبول بشی و پردیس و خودگردان و این ها هم هست مدرک اش هم با سراسری فرقی نداره انتخاب رشته کن حداقل حیفه واقعا
به نظرم عزیزم زندگی کن خودت خسته نشدی ؟؟؟

----------


## Sanazbst

> رتبه هات تو این چندسال چه طوری بوده؟ اگه اشکالی نداره البته بگو. من انتخاب رشته کردم سالای پیش کارشناسیا رو قبول شدم ولی نرفتم خیلی افسوس میخورم به خاطر این کاش یه لیسانس خوب گرفته بودم حداقل نه اینجوری بمونم درجا بزنم دلم میخواد برم امسال کنکورو ول کنم دیگه ولی بازم ته دلم راضی نیست به اجبار میخوام این کارو کنم


امسال ۱۳ هزار شدم. منطقه ۱.پارسال و پیارسال رتبه هام بدتر بود.
حسرت چیزیو نخور. مهم اینه تو برا هدفت جنگیدی. چه امسال بری چه سال دیگه این سال های گذشته هیچ حسرتی ندارن چون تو به خودت و دلت مدیون نیستی

----------


## mentore

سلام
من خودمم خیلی کنکور دادم ولی نتیجه نگرفتم
میخوام یه گروه تلگرامی بزنم واسه خودمون شاید بتونیم بهم کمک کنیم 
هر کی مایله عضو بشه پیام خصوصی بده

----------


## tajrobi_93

> به عنوان کسی که تجربه اش در این زمینه بیشتره نصیحت های من رو توجه کن
> 1-اگه امسال قبول نشدی یک سال دیگه بخودت مهلت بده و بدون هنوز اصلا برای موفقیتت دیر نیست ولی
> یک مشکلی هست که تو این سال ها تو قبول نشدی مشکلی که فقط بدست خودت حل میشه نه مشاور کارشناس و ...
> باید تلاش کنی این مشکل رو امسال پیدا کنی و قبل کنکور سال بعد اگه موندی حلش کنی وگرنه همین آش و همین کاسه میشه سال بعد..
> موفق باشی.


مشکل منم همینه نمیدونم عیب کارم کجاست از خونه نشینی دیگه خسته شدم متنفرم یکسال دیگه به امید بخونم امیدم ناامید شه

----------


## tajrobi_93

> ۵هزار به نظرم دارو آزاد قبول بشی و پردیس و خودگردان و این ها هم هست مدرک اش هم با سراسری فرقی نداره انتخاب رشته کن حداقل حیفه واقعا
> به نظرم عزیزم زندگی کن خودت خسته نشدی ؟؟؟


امسال که هیچی اون سالاییم که سه هزار شدم هیچی نیاوردم نه پردیس نه آزاد نه مازاد آزاد

----------


## tajrobi_93

> امسال ۱۳ هزار شدم. منطقه ۱.پارسال و پیارسال رتبه هام بدتر بود.
> حسرت چیزیو نخور. مهم اینه تو برا هدفت جنگیدی. چه امسال بری چه سال دیگه این سال های گذشته هیچ حسرتی ندارن چون تو به خودت و دلت مدیون نیستی


الان هیچ عذاب وجدانی ندارم به خاطر تلاش نکردن ولی تلاشی که حاصلش نتیجه نگرفتن باشه و از دست دادن بهترین روزای زندگیت ارزشی نداره

----------


## meghdad

> مشکل منم همینه نمیدونم عیب کارم کجاست از خونه نشینی دیگه خسته شدم متنفرم یکسال دیگه به امید بخونم امیدم ناامید شه


سلام ببین بایدد با یکی ک وضعیتش مثل خودت باشه صحبت کنی ک به هدفشم رسیده باشه ک درکت کنه توی وضعیت تو بوده

----------


## Lullaby

*بابا تو با این رتبت میتونی کاردرمانی یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های دولتی رو قبول بشی
میتونی بعدش کیلینیک بزنی و درآمدشم خیلی خوبه
یکم راجع بهش تحقیق کن عزیزم
چشم و گوشتو وا کن و راجع به تموم رشته های توان بخشی و پیراپزشکی پرس و جو و تحقیق کن و انتخاب رشته کن
بعدش تموم کتاباتو بریز دور،اصن آتیششون بزن
کلاس زبان اسم بنویس
کلاس رانندگی اسم بنویس
برو آرایشگاه یه دستی به سر و صورتت بکش
ظاهرتو تغییر بده که یکم روحیت بهتر بشه
یه روانشناس خوب پیدا کن و مرتب بهش مراجعه کن
کتاب بخون
فیلم ببین
ورزش کن
برو مسافرت
کلللللی خوش بگذرون
بخدا حتی اگر قرار باشه یه بار دیگه هم کنکور بدی باید حداقل یه بازه ی زمانیِ 6 ماهه تا یکساله رو دست به کتاب نزنی و فقط روحیت رو تقویت کنی و سراغِ کارایی بری که دوسشون داری
رتبت خیلی عالیه و میتونی یه رشته ی خوب قبول بشی و درآمد عالی ای هم داشته باشی(رشته های توانبخشی)
شاید واقعا قسمتت نیست پزشکی دارو یا دندون بخونی
بخدا زندگی کلی قشنگی داره که منتظره تو ان تا بری سراغشون
خودتو بیشتر از این اذیت نکن قیشنگم*_**

----------


## tajrobi_93

> سلام ببین بایدد با یکی ک وضعیتش مثل خودت باشه صحبت کنی ک به هدفشم رسیده باشه ک درکت کنه توی وضعیت تو بوده


دنبال همچین شخصی گشتم پیدا نکردم هنوز متاسفانه اگه کسیو میشناسین بهم معرفیش کنید لطفا

----------


## tajrobi_93

> *بابا تو با این رتبت میتونی کاردرمانی یکی از بهترین دانشگاه های دولتی رو قبول بشی
> میتونی بعدش کیلینیک بزنی و درآمدشم خیلی خوبه
> یکم راجع بهش تحقیق کن عزیزم
> چشم و گوشتو وا کن و راجع به تموم رشته های توان بخشی و پیراپزشکی پرس و جو و تحقیق کن و انتخاب رشته کن
> بعدش تموم کتاباتو بریز دور،اصن آتیششون بزن
> کلاس زبان اسم بنویس
> کلاس رانندگی اسم بنویس
> برو آرایشگاه یه دستی به سر و صورتت بکش
> ظاهرتو تغییر بده که یکم روحیت بهتر بشه
> ...


ممنون از نظرت عزیزم ولی من رشته های کاردرمانیو دوست ندارم نه اینکه نخوام واقعا حیطه کاریشونو دوست ندارم. به زبان انگلیسی مسلطم قبل از سوم دبیرستان تمومش کردم میخوام فرانسه رو شروع کنم گواهی نامه هم دارم کتاب میخونم فیلمم میبینم ورزشم میکنم مسافرت فقط نمیتونم برم به خاطر کرونا روانشناسم هست مرتب میبینمش ولی هیچ کدوم اینا حال منو خوب نمیکنه گوشه ذهنم این کنکور لعنتی مونده همه چیو ازم گرفته.خستگی این دویدنو نرسیدن به تنم نشسته.چجوری بگم که قابل درک باشه مشکل اصلی پزشکی یا دارو نیست مشکل من اینه چرا تلاشام به ثمر نرسید من که کم نذاشتم دیگه نمیتونم برای هیچ موضوعی تلاش کنم مثل ترمز جلوی منو گرفته

----------


## سجاد علوی

> دارو یا پزشکی


حد اقل انتخاب رشته بکن
فوقش اینه که قبول نمیشی و میمونی
یا قبول میشی و میری
بد نیست رو فیزیوتراپی هم فکر کنی

----------


## tajrobi_93

> حد اقل انتخاب رشته بکن
> فوقش اینه که قبول نمیشی و میمونی
> یا قبول میشی و میری
> بد نیست رو فیزیوتراپی هم فکر کنی


نمیارم فیزیو رو هم دوست ندارم حتی اون سالاییم که سه شدم نزدم

----------


## Believer

> درست میگین بله اعتماد به نفس له میشه تو همچین شرایطی


به نظرم یه راه جدیدو امتحان کن اصلا یه لیسانسی بگیر که مهاجرت براش خوب باشه بعدشم برو و ایندتو بساز .

----------


## Sanazbst

وقتی هدفت انقدر برات واضح و مشخصه بنظرم دوباره کنکوز بده
اما کنارش ازاد یا پردیس یه رشته بزن
پردیس فیزیو بزن
هرچی که هس بزن اما سال دیگه هم امتحان میکنی شانستو

----------


## Bahar1377

> وقتی هدفت انقدر برات واضح و مشخصه بنظرم دوباره کنکوز بده
> اما کنارش ازاد یا پردیس یه رشته بزن
> پردیس فیزیو بزن
> هرچی که هس بزن اما سال دیگه هم امتحان میکنی شانستو


اگه بعدش بخواد انصراف بده، باید هزینه های ثابت ترم های بعدیو بده.

----------


## tajrobi_93

> به نظرم یه راه جدیدو امتحان کن اصلا یه لیسانسی بگیر که مهاجرت براش خوب باشه بعدشم برو و ایندتو بساز .


اتفاقا به مهاجرت خیلی فکر میکنم و برنامه جدی براش دارم. گرفتن ویزای تحصیلی راحت تر از کاریه رشته هاییم که خیلی عالین برای اپلای اینجا آینده ندارن مثل علوم پایه ها،بیوتک و...باید برم سراغ یه رشته که اینجا اوضاع خوبی داشته باشه که اگه وضعیت دلار و یورو به همین شکل باقی موند و رفتنو سخت کرد یا اگه احتیاج به کار داشتم برای تامین هزینه های مهاجرت بتونم روش حساب کنم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> وقتی هدفت انقدر برات واضح و مشخصه بنظرم دوباره کنکوز بده
> اما کنارش ازاد یا پردیس یه رشته بزن
> پردیس فیزیو بزن
> هرچی که هس بزن اما سال دیگه هم امتحان میکنی شانستو


همین کارو میخوام بکنم ساناز جان سالای پیش یه جوری باش کنار اومدم ولی امسال نیاز جدی دارم برم دانشگاه اگه بخوام بمونم پردیس یا نوبت دوم رشته ایو که میخوامو میزنم زیرش روزانه هاشو میزنم که اگه قبول نشدم یا اگه خسته شدم و نتونستم بخونم برای کنکور با کارنامه سبز عوض کنم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> اگه بعدش بخواد انصراف بده، باید هزینه های ثابت ترم های بعدیو بده.


بله همینطوره

----------


## SSalehi

> سلام اولین کنکور من سال ۹۳ بود و از اون سال تا الان دارم کنکور میدم دانشگاهم قبول شدم چندبار ولی نرفتم رتبه های من به ترتیب تو این سالا اینا بوده هفت هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،هفت هزار و امسال پنج هزارمنطقه یک.خیلی عجیبه برای خودم و هرکسی که میشنوه که چرا نتونستم رتبمو حداقل تو یکسال به قبولی نزدیک کنم.من تو یه مدرسه خوب بودم خودمم پایه خوبی داشتم تو این سالا واقعا خوندم و تلاش کردم ولی تلاشی که نتیجه نداشته باشه چه فایده ای داره؟پشت کنکوری شدن همه چیز منو از خودم و خانواده من گرفت پیشاپیش تشکر کنم از جمله های همیشگی و کلیشه ای مگه همه چیز تو این رشته هاست و...میشه یه نفر لااقل به من بگه مشکلم چیه چرا نتونستم چرا نشده.چیزی که خیلی اذیتم میکنه اینه که ای کاش تا الان یه لیسانس حداقل گرفته بودم فرصتی که از دست رفته حسرتای گذشته ولم نمیکنه.حال خوبی ندارم همه خستگی ۷سال گذشته به تنم نشسته نه میتونم ادامه بدم نه راه پس دارم نه راه پیش توی بد موقعیتی گیر کردم لطفا کمک کنید به من


شاعر میگه، اصلا نه، اونقدر خسته ای ببری نه اونقدر، انگیز واسه ادامه
بگذریم، ببینید، تجربیا واقعا گولاخن، باید واقع بین بود و دید که آیا من تواناییش رو دارم؟ علاقه رو کار ندارم، توانی رو میگم، نمی خوام انگیزشی بگم آره تو می تونی، تلاش کن و فلان، راست و حسینی توی خودت میبینی که بتونی پزشکی دربیای؟اینو نگهدار تا اینجا جلوتر میگم
بعضی موقعها هست من از یه چیزی خوشم میاد اما نمب تونم بهش برسم، خود من عاشق فوتبالم، اما فوتبال بازی کردنم درحد...💩💩💩، خیلی تلاش کردم درستش کنم اما نشد، یه جایی گفتم اولویت اصلی زندگیم فوتبال نیست، حالا هم که بعد یه خورده تلاش نرسیدم بهش پس ولش می کنم، اگر اون موقع فوتبال اولویت اول زندگیم بود انقدر میجنگیدم تا برسم بهش اما توی دلم واقعا نبود، اون علاقه هم سطحی بود.خب اینم یادت باشه و تا اینجا نگهدار.
من رشته ریاضیم، امسال اولین کنکورم بود، اما نتونستم به چیزی که می خوام برسم، علاقه به ادامه تحصیل دارم اما نه زیاد، اما توانایی درس خوندن و رسیدن به دانشگاه هدفم رو دارم، بخاطر همین الان که اون دانشگاه درنیومدم میگم اشکال نداره، چون خودم توی دل خودم میدونم توانم رو نذاشتم، اصلا درس نخوندم، اما امسال دیگه با روشی میرم جلو که اشتباهی نکنم، از یکی که تجربش بیشتره استفاده میکنم.
حالا شما باید ببینی کدوم یکی از اینایی؟
کسی هستی که(راست و حسینی)و منطقی توانایی پزشکی قبول شدن رو تو خودت میبینی؟
یا مثل فوتبال بازی کردن من به خاطر علاقه ای که، توانایی توش نداری داری تلاش می کنی؟
با خودت رو راست باش، توی هر دو حالت می تونی به نتیجه درست برسی، اگه مثل فوتبال بازی کردن من باشی پس باید تلاش زیاد کنی تا خودت رو برای علاقه ای که داری بسازی هرچند خیلی سخت و طاقت فرسا باشه،
اگه هم میدونی تواناییش رو داری اما یه جای کارت میلنگه، پس از یه با تجربه تر کمک بگیر.
عجب متنی نوشتم خودم کف کردم😂😂😂

----------


## سجاد علوی

> نمیارم فیزیو رو هم دوست ندارم حتی اون سالاییم که سه شدم نزدم


صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند
جه خانوادۀ همراهی داری که تونستی 7 بار کنکور بدی
و دوباره هم میتونی بدی
خودت فکر میکنی دلیل اینکه بعد از 7 سال نتونستی زیر هزار بشی چیه؟
صادقانه

----------


## Lullaby

> ممنون از نظرت عزیزم ولی من رشته های کاردرمانیو دوست ندارم نه اینکه نخوام واقعا حیطه کاریشونو دوست ندارم. به زبان انگلیسی مسلطم قبل از سوم دبیرستان تمومش کردم میخوام فرانسه رو شروع کنم گواهی نامه هم دارم کتاب میخونم فیلمم میبینم ورزشم میکنم مسافرت فقط نمیتونم برم به خاطر کرونا روانشناسم هست مرتب میبینمش ولی هیچ کدوم اینا حال منو خوب نمیکنه گوشه ذهنم این کنکور لعنتی مونده همه چیو ازم گرفته.خستگی این دویدنو نرسیدن به تنم نشسته.چجوری بگم که قابل درک باشه مشکل اصلی پزشکی یا دارو نیست مشکل من اینه چرا تلاشام به ثمر نرسید من که کم نذاشتم دیگه نمیتونم برای هیچ موضوعی تلاش کنم مثل ترمز جلوی منو گرفته


*متوجهم چی میگی عزیزم
اما خب بالاخره باید به خودت کمک کنی یا نه؟
فقط تو توی این دنیا نیستی که تلاش کردی برای چیزی و بهش نرسیدی
خیلیای دیگه هم توی وضعیت تو هستن،توی همه ی زمینه ها نه فقط کنکور
پس فکر نکن که تنهایی
ببین باید از این حالتی که داری خارج کنی خودت رو
باید به خودت کمک کنی
فرضا برای کنکور 1400 هم موندی پشت کنکور،اما اگر دوباره به چیزی که خواستی نرسیدی چی؟
باید همه ی اینا رو در نظر بگیری
درسته الآن توی درسا قوی هستی و ممکنه سال بعد قبول شی اما چیزی که اصلا تضمین شده نیست شرایطِ روحیه خودت و جو و محیطِ خانوادت هست
نمیدونم قراره چ تصمیمی بگیری
اما موندنِ دوباره پشتِ کنکور برای شمایی که 7بار کنکور دادی و هر سال هم رتبه هات خوب بوده و امسال هم رتبه ی خوبی کسب کردی دیوونگیه
برای کنکور دادن همیشه تایم هست
برو انتخاب رشته کن و لیسانس بگیر،بعدش اگر دوست نداشتی رشتت رو بیا و دوباره کنکور بده
من میدونم الآن توی چ وضعی هستی
ذهنت محدود شده به (کنکور) و نمیتونی هیچ ایده ای برای زندگیِ خودت توی ذهنت طراحی کنی
الآن دختر عاقل و بالغی هستی خواهش میکنم منطقی تصمیم بگیر و بیشتر از این با زندگیت قمار نکن!
مطمعنم که میتونی از پس این مشکلاتت بربیای فقط باید خودت بخوای!*

----------


## Lullaby

> همین کارو میخوام بکنم ساناز جان سالای پیش یه جوری باش کنار اومدم ولی امسال نیاز جدی دارم برم دانشگاه اگه بخوام بمونم پردیس یا نوبت دوم رشته ایو که میخوامو میزنم زیرش روزانه هاشو میزنم که اگه قبول نشدم یا اگه خسته شدم و نتونستم بخونم برای کنکور با کارنامه سبز عوض کنم


*عزیزم تا جاییکه من اطلاع دارم برای اینکه از دانشگاه پردیس بخوای انصراف بدی باید هزینه ی تمامِ شهریه های ترم های باقی مانده رو پرداخت کنی که خب این اصلا منطقی و عاقلانه نیست و درگیریِ فکریِ جدیدی به درگیری هات اضافه میکنه*

----------


## Bahar1377

> *متوجهم چی میگی عزیزم
> اما خب بالاخره باید به خودت کمک کنی یا نه؟
> فقط تو توی این دنیا نیستی که تلاش کردی برای چیزی و بهش نرسیدی
> خیلیای دیگه هم توی وضعیت تو هستن،توی همه ی زمینه ها نه فقط کنکور
> پس فکر نکن که تنهایی
> ببین باید از این حالتی که داری خارج کنی خودت رو
> باید به خودت کمک کنی
> فرضا برای کنکور 1400 هم موندی پشت کنکور،اما اگر دوباره به چیزی که خواستی نرسیدی چی؟
> باید همه ی اینا رو در نظر بگیری
> ...


روزای حساسیه، واقعا تو این روزا بین عقل و دلمون خیلی جنگ میشه. و بهترین راه حل همینه که که یه لیسانس بگیریم. حالا بعدش تصمیم بگیریم که کنکور ارشد بدیم یا کارشناسی . ببخشید یه سوال ازتون دارم.به نظر شما پرستاری  مازاد تهران بهتره یا البرز؟
اینکه دوره های بیمارستانیم تو تهران باشه یه مزیت بزرگه چون نزدیک خونمونه و سطح دانشگاه و بیمارستان خییلی بالاست. اما نگران هزینشم. هر چی فکر میکنم به نتیجه نمی رسم. نظرم هر دقیقه عوض میشه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Lullaby

> روزای حساسیه، واقعا تو این روزا بین عقل و دلمون خیلی جنگ میشه. و بهترین راه حل همینه که که یه لیسانس بگیریم. حالا بعدش تصمیم بگیریم که کنکور ارشد بدیم یا کارشناسی . ببخشید یه سوال ازتون دارم.به نظر شما پرستاری  مازاد تهران بهتره یا البرز؟
> اینکه دوره های بیمارستانیم تو تهران باشه یه مزیت بزرگه چون نزدیک خونمونه و سطح دانشگاه و بیمارستان خییلی بالاست. اما نگران هزینشم. هر چی فکر میکنم به نتیجه نمی رسم. نظرم هر دقیقه عوض میشه


*سلام عزیزم
روزت بخیر
درسته!این روزها جدالِ خیلی سنگینی بینِ دل و عقل خیلی از ماها اتفاق میفته که خب توی این شرایطی که شب میخوابیم و صبح پا میشیم یه اتفاق جدید میفته بهترین راه اینه که توی این جدال عقلمون بر قلبمون غلبه کنه و با عقلمون تصمیم بگیریم و مسیر زندگیمون رو مشخص کنیم!
عزیزم هزینه خیلی مهمه،اونم توی این اوضاع اقتصادی
پس نمیشه بدون دو دو تا چهارتا کردن دانشگاهت رو انتخاب کنی
بشین با خانوادت مشورت کن و ببین نظر اونا چیه
و از طرفی بیا هزینه ی یک ماه زندگیِ دانشجویی توی تهران و کرج رو(با توجه به شرایطت)محاسبه کن و بعد با هم مقایسشون کن
اگر که تفاوت هزینه ها خیلی زیاد بود اونی رو انتخاب کن که فشار کمتری به خانوادت بیاره اما اگر دیدی تفاوت هزینه ها آنچنان زیاد نبود همون تهران رو انتخاب کن که نزدیک خونتونه
امیدوارم موفق باشی عزیزم*

----------


## Bahar1377

> *سلام عزیزم
> روزت بخیر
> درسته!این روزها جدالِ خیلی سنگینی بینِ دل و عقل خیلی از ماها اتفاق میفته که خب توی این شرایطی که شب میخوابیم و صبح پا میشیم یه اتفاق جدید میفته بهترین راه اینه که توی این جدال عقلمون بر قلبمون غلبه کنه و با عقلمون تصمیم بگیریم و مسیر زندگیمون رو مشخص کنیم!
> عزیزم هزینه خیلی مهمه،اونم توی این اوضاع اقتصادی
> پس نمیشه بدون دو دو تا چهارتا کردن دانشگاهت رو انتخاب کنی
> بشین با خانوادت مشورت کن و ببین نظر اونا چیه
> و از طرفی بیا هزینه ی یک ماه زندگیِ دانشجویی توی تهران و کرج رو(با توجه به شرایطت)محاسبه کن و بعد با هم مقایسشون کن
> اگر که تفاوت هزینه ها خیلی زیاد بود اونی رو انتخاب کن که فشار کمتری به خانوادت بیاره اما اگر دیدی تفاوت هزینه ها آنچنان زیاد نبود همون تهران رو انتخاب کن که نزدیک خونتونه
> امیدوارم موفق باشی عزیزم*



مرسی که اینقدر خوب راهنمایی کردی :Yahoo (8):  والا چون تک فرزندم ، از لحاظ مالی مامانم میگه هزینشو میدیم. اما خودم دچار عذاب وجدان و شرمندگی میشم.
حالا یه سوال از لحاظ اعتبار مدرک مازاد تهران و پردیس شهید بهشتی ارزشش بیشتره یا روزانه البرز؟

----------


## Lullaby

> مرسی که اینقدر خوب راهنمایی کردی والا چون تک فرزندم ، از لحاظ مالی مامانم میگه هزینشو میدیم. اما خودم دچار عذاب وجدان و شرمندگی میشم.
> حالا یه سوال از لحاظ اعتبار مدرک مازاد تهران و پردیس شهید بهشتی ارزشش بیشتره یا روزانه البرز؟


*خواهش میکنم قیشنگم*_*
ای بابا چرا دچار عذاب وجدان و شرمندگی میشی؟: )))
مطمعن باش پدر و مادرا از خداشونه که برای بچشون خرج کنن تا بچشون نتیجه بگیره^_^
تک فرزند هم که هستی دیگه
ببین من واقعا اطلاعی ندارم که کدوم یک از دانشگاه هایی که گفتی بهترن
و واقعا آدم شک میکنه که کدوم رو انتخاب کنه: )) چون بین دانشگاه هایی ک گفتی یه دونه دولتی(روزانه) هم هست آدم بیشتر گیج میشه: ))
بنظرم حالا که خانوادت ازت پشتیبانیِ مالی میکنن و تواناییِ پرداخت شهریه هات رو دارن برو با خودش صحبت کن و با هم مشورت کنید که بری دولتی یا مازاد یا پردیس
اگر که واقعا از نظر هزینه مطمعنی که برات مشکلی پیش نمیاد و تو هزینه ها نمیمونی و پول کم نمیاری خب من نظرم اینه که تهران بری،چون خونتون تهرانه
اما اگر احساس میکنی ممکنه برات مشکل مالی پیش بیاد برو همون دانشگاه دولتی کرج
به نظر من همه چی به خود دانشجو برمیگرده،که چقدر درس بخونه و سوادشو بالا ببره،وگرنه خیلیا از تاپ ترین دانشگاه ها فارغ التحصیل میشن اما تو کارشون حرفه ای نیستن و سواد کافی رو ندارن*

----------


## Lullaby

> به نظر میرسه خیلی دختر شاد و پرانرژی و هدفمندی هستی‌. میتونم بپرسم رشتت چیه؟ اهل کجایی؟


*مرسی عزیزم*_*
الآن توی پیام خصوصی برات پاسخ سوالاتت رو میفرستم
*

----------


## tajrobi_93

> شاعر میگه، اصلا نه، اونقدر خسته ای ببری نه اونقدر، انگیز واسه ادامه
> بگذریم، ببینید، تجربیا واقعا گولاخن، باید واقع بین بود و دید که آیا من تواناییش رو دارم؟ علاقه رو کار ندارم، توانی رو میگم، نمی خوام انگیزشی بگم آره تو می تونی، تلاش کن و فلان، راست و حسینی توی خودت میبینی که بتونی پزشکی دربیای؟اینو نگهدار تا اینجا جلوتر میگم
> بعضی موقعها هست من از یه چیزی خوشم میاد اما نمب تونم بهش برسم، خود من عاشق فوتبالم، اما فوتبال بازی کردنم درحد...💩💩💩، خیلی تلاش کردم درستش کنم اما نشد، یه جایی گفتم اولویت اصلی زندگیم فوتبال نیست، حالا هم که بعد یه خورده تلاش نرسیدم بهش پس ولش می کنم، اگر اون موقع فوتبال اولویت اول زندگیم بود انقدر میجنگیدم تا برسم بهش اما توی دلم واقعا نبود، اون علاقه هم سطحی بود.خب اینم یادت باشه و تا اینجا نگهدار.
> من رشته ریاضیم، امسال اولین کنکورم بود، اما نتونستم به چیزی که می خوام برسم، علاقه به ادامه تحصیل دارم اما نه زیاد، اما توانایی درس خوندن و رسیدن به دانشگاه هدفم رو دارم، بخاطر همین الان که اون دانشگاه درنیومدم میگم اشکال نداره، چون خودم توی دل خودم میدونم توانم رو نذاشتم، اصلا درس نخوندم، اما امسال دیگه با روشی میرم جلو که اشتباهی نکنم، از یکی که تجربش بیشتره استفاده میکنم.
> حالا شما باید ببینی کدوم یکی از اینایی؟
> کسی هستی که(راست و حسینی)و منطقی توانایی پزشکی قبول شدن رو تو خودت میبینی؟
> یا مثل فوتبال بازی کردن من به خاطر علاقه ای که، توانایی توش نداری داری تلاش می کنی؟
> با خودت رو راست باش، توی هر دو حالت می تونی به نتیجه درست برسی، اگه مثل فوتبال بازی کردن من باشی پس باید تلاش زیاد کنی تا خودت رو برای علاقه ای که داری بسازی هرچند خیلی سخت و طاقت فرسا باشه،
> اگه هم میدونی تواناییش رو داری اما یه جای کارت میلنگه، پس از یه با تجربه تر کمک بگیر.
> عجب متنی نوشتم خودم کف کردم😂😂😂


اگه علاقه و تلاش نبود منو تا اینجا نمیاورد مشکل من اینه چرا خوندن منو نمیرسونه به چیزی که میخوام دنبال عیب کارمم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> صلاح مملکت خویش خسروان دانند
> جه خانوادۀ همراهی داری که تونستی 7 بار کنکور بدی
> و دوباره هم میتونی بدی
> خودت فکر میکنی دلیل اینکه بعد از 7 سال نتونستی زیر هزار بشی چیه؟
> صادقانه


خانواده من مثل زهر و پادزهرن هم کمکم کردن و همراه بودن هم مانعم شدن. اگه علتش چیزی بود که میدونستم اصلاحش میکردم کارم به اینجا نمیرسید

----------


## tajrobi_93

> *متوجهم چی میگی عزیزم
> اما خب بالاخره باید به خودت کمک کنی یا نه؟
> فقط تو توی این دنیا نیستی که تلاش کردی برای چیزی و بهش نرسیدی
> خیلیای دیگه هم توی وضعیت تو هستن،توی همه ی زمینه ها نه فقط کنکور
> پس فکر نکن که تنهایی
> ببین باید از این حالتی که داری خارج کنی خودت رو
> باید به خودت کمک کنی
> فرضا برای کنکور 1400 هم موندی پشت کنکور،اما اگر دوباره به چیزی که خواستی نرسیدی چی؟
> باید همه ی اینا رو در نظر بگیری
> ...


میدونم عزیزم چی میگی از راهنماییات ممنونم قصد ندارم دوباره امسالم عزلت نشینی کنج خونه رو امتحان کنم قطعا انتخاب رشته میکنم الان دارم سبک سنگین میکنم یه سری چیزا رو تو ذهنم تا با دل قرص انجامش بدم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> *عزیزم تا جاییکه من اطلاع دارم برای اینکه از دانشگاه پردیس بخوای انصراف بدی باید هزینه ی تمامِ شهریه های ترم های باقی مانده رو پرداخت کنی که خب این اصلا منطقی و عاقلانه نیست و درگیریِ فکریِ جدیدی به درگیری هات اضافه میکنه*


حواسم هست به این موضوع

----------


## meysam98

۷ سال پشت کنکور بودن با رتبه ای که سالهای اول کسب کردی قطعا یه اشتباه استراتژیکه
درست کردن تصور بهشت برین بعد از قبولی پزشکی عامل اصلی اشتباه این همه سال پشت کنکور بودنه
از لحاظ درسی اگه میخوای بین این همه پزشک عمومی موفق باشی قطعا باید تلاش ویژه ای تو دانشگاه داشته باشی و سخت درس بخونی پس از درس خوندن رهایی پیدا نمیکنی
اگه دنبال پولشی
الان یه معلم  ۵ ۶ تومن میگیره
یه پزشک عمومی هم همونو میگیره کارانه و اضافه کارم که رو هواست
پزشکی تاپ ترین رشته تجربیه و آرزوی هر داوطلب تجربی
اما شخصا هیچوقت وقتی میتونستم با اون رتبه های شما رشته های پایین تر اما خوب رو برم پشت نمیموندم.
الان شما ۲۵ سالته 
سال آینده هم بخوای کنکور بدی میشه ۲۶ در خوشبینانه ترین حالت ممکن ۳۳ سالگی فارغ التحصیل میشی...اصا آدم چقد زنده میمونه بخواد این همه رنج روحی و جسمی رو تحمل کنه و در میان سالی به خودش بیاد ... 
دوست من هم مثل شماست با این تفاوت که اون لیسانس عربی گرفت و الان از ۹۳ تا حالا داره کنکور میده..
یجورایی صرفا عادت کرده...
برادرانه توصیه میکنم با همین رتبه برین دانشگاه....اوضاع مملکت جوری نیست شما برای علاقه ت پیر شی....

----------


## tajrobi_93

> ۷ سال پشت کنکور بودن با رتبه ای که سالهای اول کسب کردی قطعا یه اشتباه استراتژیکه
> درست کردن تصور بهشت برین بعد از قبولی پزشکی عامل اصلی اشتباه این همه سال پشت کنکور بودنه
> از لحاظ درسی اگه میخوای بین این همه پزشک عمومی موفق باشی قطعا باید تلاش ویژه ای تو دانشگاه داشته باشی و سخت درس بخونی پس از درس خوندن رهایی پیدا نمیکنی
> اگه دنبال پولشی
> الان یه معلم  ۵ ۶ تومن میگیره
> یه پزشک عمومی هم همونو میگیره کارانه و اضافه کارم که رو هواست
> پزشکی تاپ ترین رشته تجربیه و آرزوی هر داوطلب تجربی
> اما شخصا هیچوقت وقتی میتونستم با اون رتبه های شما رشته های پایین تر اما خوب رو برم پشت نمیموندم.
> الان شما ۲۵ سالته 
> ...


اول تشکر کنم از شما به خاطر نصایح به جایی که داشتین دوم یه سری توضیح لازمه بدم. اینکه من ۷ بار کنکور دادم دلیل بر ناآگاهی من از اوضاع رشته ها یا شرایط جامعه نیست. به خوبی میدونم اوضاع بعد از فارغ التحصیلی به چه شکله و قرار نیست بهشت برین باشه.الویتم قطعا پول نیست چون از راه های دیگه هم میشه 
به درآمد عمومی رسید. تو چندتا از منشنای(کامنت،پست؟نمیدونم اینجا چی میگن!)قبلیم گفتم من یه شخصیت صفر یا صدی دارم برای همین نتونستم برم. و مجددا به همین علت به بقیه رشته های تجربی علاقه ندارم.حوزه اصلی علاقه مندی من علوم انسانیه ترجیحم اینه وارد رشته های این شاخه بشم نتیجه ش برام بهتر از پیراپزشکیه و جای پیشرفتشم برای من قطعا بیشتره.در نتیجه سه هزار یا هفت هزار برای من فرق چندانی ندارن

----------


## NilouMH

سلام امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه
واقعیتش منم کنکوری ۹۴ بودم با معدل دیپلم ۱۹.۹۰ و جزو نفرات اول مدرسم بودم
سال اول رتبم ۳۰۰۰شد و من چون خواهرم پزشکی قبول شده بود همه منتظربودن منم یه رشته ی بالایی رو قبول بشم
متاسفانه من ادم کنکور دادن و مداوم درس خندن نبودم ، ذهنم متمرکز نمیشد روی مطالب و همینطور وسواس شدید داشتم 
این باعث شد هر سال بد تر از سال قبلم باشم ، در حالیکه خاهرم همون سال اول پزشکی قبول شد، روز به روز پیشرفت میکرد و توی امتحان تخصص رتبه ی ۲۰ آورد و توی امتحان برد تخصصی تک رقمی ، من هی پسرفت میکردم
سال قبل تصمیم گرفتم زندگیو وقتمو دیگه هدر ندم ،الکی پشت کنکور نمونم و بهترین سال های جوونیمو از خودم نگییرم
من سال ۹۴ رتبم ۳۰۰۰ ، سال ۹۵ ۴۳۰۰ ،سال ۹۶ ۶۹۰۰ ، سال ۹۷ ۸۰۰۰ و سال ۹۸ ۱۵۰۰۰ منطقه ۲
من هر سال از سال قبلش کمتر درس میخوندم و وسواسم بیشتر میشد ولی نمیتونستم قبول کنم که نمیتونم توی کنکور رتبه ی خوبی بیارم
انتخاب رشته کردم و رفتم ، الان که اومدم دانشگاه به این نتیجه رسیدم که کاش سال اول انتخاب رشته کرده بودم ولی خب هیچوقت به عقب برنمیگردم 
الان تو دانشگاه نفر اول ورودیم یعنی پتانسیل رتبه آوردنو داشتم همیشه ، حتی مدرسه روی من حساب رتبه ی زیر ۵۰۰ رو داشت ولی بخاطر وسواس شدیدم و اینکه نمیتونسم مداوم درس بخونم ، نداشتن انگیزه کافی و ناامیدی کلا پسرفت کردم و چون خیلی کمال گرا بودم نمیتونستم قبول کنم که من در حال حاضر توانایی قبولی در یه آزمون بزرگ مثل کنکور رو بخاطر شخصیتم ندارم  
وقتی میدیدم درس نمیخونم و انگیزه ندارم نمیدونم چرا انتخاب رشته نمیکردم ، الان ،  اون موقع خودمو درک نمیکنم
بنظرم شما برو دانشگاه لیسانس بگیر بعد دوباره خواستی کنکور بده 
من بعد از کنکور آخرم به خودم گفتم من چندتا هدف میتونم داشته باشم یا اینکه دندون و دارو قبول بشم (پزشکی نمیخواستم چون خیلی سنگینه)یا اینکه یه رشته ای برم که راحت بتونم باهاش از کشور خارج بشم. حتی وارد حیطه پیراپزشکیم نشدم چون دوست ندارم 
من که دیگه کنکور نمیدم چون دیگه خودمو شناختم و توی دانشگاه میخوام جزو ۳ نفر اول باشم تا ارشد مستقیم بشم و دیگه حتی کنکور کارشناسی ارشدم شرکت نکنم چون میترسم مثل کنکور کارشناسی نتونم از پس خودم بربیام.

----------


## telma_alen

> سلام امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه
> واقعیتش منم کنکوری ۹۴ بودم با معدل دیپلم ۱۹.۹۰ و جزو نفرات اول مدرسم بودم
> سال اول رتبم ۳۰۰۰شد و من چون خواهرم پزشکی قبول شده بود همه منتظربودن منم یه رشته ی بالایی رو قبول بشم
> متاسفانه من ادم کنکور دادن و مداوم درس خندن نبودم ، ذهنم متمرکز نمیشد روی مطالب و همینطور وسواس شدید داشتم 
> این باعث شد هر سال بد تر از سال قبلم باشم ، در حالیکه خاهرم همون سال اول پزشکی قبول شد، روز به روز پیشرفت میکرد و توی امتحان تخصص رتبه ی ۲۰ آورد و توی امتحان برد تخصصی تک رقمی ، من هی پسرفت میکردم
> سال قبل تصمیم گرفتم زندگیو وقتمو دیگه هدر ندم ،الکی پشت کنکور نمونم و بهترین سال های جوونیمو از خودم نگییرم
> من سال ۹۴ رتبم ۳۰۰۰ ، سال ۹۵ ۴۳۰۰ ،سال ۹۶ ۶۹۰۰ ، سال ۹۷ ۸۰۰۰ و سال ۹۸ ۱۵۰۰۰ منطقه ۲
> من هر سال از سال قبلش کمتر درس میخوندم و وسوتسم بیشتر میشد ولی نمیتونستم قبول کنم که نمیتونم توی کنکور رتبه ی خوبی بیارم
> انتخاب رشته کردم و رفتم ، الان که اومدم دانشگاه به این نتیجه رسیدم که کاش سال اول انتخاب رشته کرده بودم ولی خب هیچوقت به عقب برنمیگردم 
> ...


 روانشناسی خوندی؟؟
چند بار پستتو خوندم
حرفات یه جور تلخی حقیقت محضن!

----------


## NilouMH

> روانشناسی خوندی؟؟


نه والا 
وارد رشته های علوم پایه شدم که بتونم راحت تر مهاجرت کنم

----------


## NilouMH

> روانشناسی خوندی؟؟
> چند بار پستتو خوندم
> حرفات یه جور تلخی حقیقت محضن!


بعد از این یک سالی که از کنکور خودمو دور کردم فهمیدم اشتباه بزرگی در حق خودم کردم
فکر میکنم اول باید خودمونو بشناسیم بعد کاری رو انجام بدیم بخ خصوص وقتی قضیه ی موندن پشت کنکور و از دست دادن یک سال دیگس
آدم هرچه قدرم باهوش باشه ، تو مدرسه نمرش خوب باشه وقتی میدونه نمیتونه واسه کنکور مداوم درس بخونه بهتره بره دانشگاه
کنکور نحوه ی درس خوندن خودشو میخواد. تو تا زمانی که واسه کنکور اونجور که میخواد درس نخونی ، تست نزنی ، روی سرعتت کار نکنی موفق نمیشی 
من وقتی دیدم نمیتونم اینکارارو بکنم و عادتای وسواسیمو از خودم دور کنم در نهایت بعد از ۵ بار کنکور دادن گفتم برم دانشگاه بهتره

----------


## tajrobi_93

> سلام امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه
> واقعیتش منم کنکوری ۹۴ بودم با معدل دیپلم ۱۹.۹۰ و جزو نفرات اول مدرسم بودم
> سال اول رتبم ۳۰۰۰شد و من چون خواهرم پزشکی قبول شده بود همه منتظربودن منم یه رشته ی بالایی رو قبول بشم
> متاسفانه من ادم کنکور دادن و مداوم درس خندن نبودم ، ذهنم متمرکز نمیشد روی مطالب و همینطور وسواس شدید داشتم 
> این باعث شد هر سال بد تر از سال قبلم باشم ، در حالیکه خاهرم همون سال اول پزشکی قبول شد، روز به روز پیشرفت میکرد و توی امتحان تخصص رتبه ی ۲۰ آورد و توی امتحان برد تخصصی تک رقمی ، من هی پسرفت میکردم
> سال قبل تصمیم گرفتم زندگیو وقتمو دیگه هدر ندم ،الکی پشت کنکور نمونم و بهترین سال های جوونیمو از خودم نگییرم
> من سال ۹۴ رتبم ۳۰۰۰ ، سال ۹۵ ۴۳۰۰ ،سال ۹۶ ۶۹۰۰ ، سال ۹۷ ۸۰۰۰ و سال ۹۸ ۱۵۰۰۰ منطقه ۲
> من هر سال از سال قبلش کمتر درس میخوندم و وسواسم بیشتر میشد ولی نمیتونستم قبول کنم که نمیتونم توی کنکور رتبه ی خوبی بیارم
> انتخاب رشته کردم و رفتم ، الان که اومدم دانشگاه به این نتیجه رسیدم که کاش سال اول انتخاب رشته کرده بودم ولی خب هیچوقت به عقب برنمیگردم 
> ...


هیچ وقت به خاطر چیزایی که گفتیو بهش آگاه بودی به روانشناس یا روانپزشک مراجعه نکردی؟یکی از دوستای منم بعد از اینکه نتونست قبول بشه وارد یکی از پیراها شد ترس شما رو داره میگه میترسم برای ارشدم همین بلا سرم بیاد حتی حاضر نیست راجع به ارشد یا لیسانس به پزشکی فکر کنه میخواد بره طرح فعلا چون رشته شو دوست نداره میخواد وارد یه حیطه دیگه بشه برای کار کردن.دختر به اون درس خونی که تو یکی از بهترین مدارس درس خونده بود کنکور لهش کرد هنوز بعد از ۴ سال باهاش مونده تبعات کنکورش

----------


## NilouMH

چرا من رفتم پیش روانپزشک 
قرص هم خوردم منتها نمیدونم چرا نمیتونستم تغییر بدم خودمو 
کنکور کلا زندگیه منو بهم ریخت ، چون همیشه نفر اول بودم واقعا برام سخت بود که رشته ی خوبی قبول نشم 
الان گاهی باورم نمیشه اومدم دانشگاه با این روحیه ی کمال گرا
به نظرم ما وقتی هی پشت کنکور میمونیم نمیفهمیم که یک سال چقدر زیاده و اینکه یه سال عمرمون زیاد میشه چه قددددر زیاده 
وقتی ازش رد میشی میفهمی چه تایم زیادی بوده

----------


## Bahar1377

> چرا من رفتم پیش روانپزشک 
> قرص هم خوردم منتها نمیدونم چرا نمیتونستم تغییر بدم خودمو 
> کنکور کلا زندگیه منو بهم ریخت ، چون همیشه نفر اول بودم واقعا برام سخت بود که رشته ی خوبی قبول نشم 
> الان گاهی باورم نمیشه اومدم دانشگاه با این روحیه ی کمال گرا
> به نظرم ما وقتی هی پشت کنکور میمونیم نمیفهمیم که یک سال چقدر زیاده و اینکه یه سال عمرمون زیاد میشه چه قددددر زیاده 
> وقتی ازش رد میشی میفهمی چه تایم زیادی بوده


اشکم و در آوردی دختر :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## tajrobi_93

> چرا من رفتم پیش روانپزشک 
> قرص هم خوردم منتها نمیدونم چرا نمیتونستم تغییر بدم خودمو 
> کنکور کلا زندگیه منو بهم ریخت ، چون همیشه نفر اول بودم واقعا برام سخت بود که رشته ی خوبی قبول نشم 
> الان گاهی باورم نمیشه اومدم دانشگاه با این روحیه ی کمال گرا
> به نظرم ما وقتی هی پشت کنکور میمونیم نمیفهمیم که یک سال چقدر زیاده و اینکه یه سال عمرمون زیاد میشه چه قددددر زیاده 
> وقتی ازش رد میشی میفهمی چه تایم زیادی بوده


الان از انتخابت خوشحال یا راضی هستی؟ یا باهاش کنار اومدی؟دقیقا نمیفهمیم من الان خودمو به اندازه یه لیسانس خوب حداقل عقب میدونم

----------


## NilouMH

> الان از انتخابت خوشحال یا راضی هستی؟ یا باهاش کنار اومدی؟دقیقا نمیفهمیم من الان خودمو به اندازه یه لیسانس خوب حداقل عقب میدونم


ببین خب طبیعیه بعد از ۵ بار کنکور دادن سخت کنار میام باهاش
برای موقعیت خودم بین بد و بدتر ، بد رو انتخاب کردم.
مخصوصا که میبینم اومدم یه رشته ای که مد نظرم نبوده و انقدر از هم ورودیام بزرگترم و خب وقتی به ارشدا نگاه میکنم میگم ای ای ببین من باید با اینا باشم 
ولی خب بنظرم بهترین کار بود و کم کم کنار میام ، وقتی میبینم قبول نمیشدم خوشحالم اومدم دانشگاه ، حداقل عمرم یه سال کمتر تلف میشه 
ممکنه یکی دیگه جای من باشه و  بعد لیسانس بخواد کنکور بده ولی من چون فهمیدم آدم کنکور دادن نیستم دیگه بهش فکر نمیکنم

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> بعد از این یک سالی که از کنکور خودمو دور کردم فهمیدم اشتباه بزرگی در حق خودم کردم
> فکر میکنم اول باید خودمونو بشناسیم بعد کاری رو انجام بدیم بخ خصوص وقتی قضیه ی موندن پشت کنکور و از دست دادن یک سال دیگس
> آدم هرچه قدرم باهوش باشه ، تو مدرسه نمرش خوب باشه وقتی میدونه نمیتونه واسه کنکور مداوم درس بخونه بهتره بره دانشگاه
> کنکور نحوه ی درس خوندن خودشو میخواد. تو تا زمانی که واسه کنکور اونجور که میخواد درس نخونی ، تست نزنی ، روی سرعتت کار نکنی موفق نمیشی 
> من وقتی دیدم نمیتونم اینکارارو بکنم و عادتای وسواسیمو از خودم دور کنم در نهایت بعد از ۵ بار کنکور دادن گفتم برم دانشگاه بهتره


*حرفت درسته

رمز موفقیت توی کنکور = تکرار عادت های صحیح +تکرار+تکرار+تکرار+تکرار*

----------


## tajrobi_93

> ببین خب طبیعیه بعد از ۵ بار کنکور دادن سخت کنار میام باهاش
> برای موقعیت خودم بین بد و بدتر ، بد رو انتخاب کردم.
> مخصوصا که میبینم اومدم یه رشته ای که مد نظرم نبوده و انقدر از هم ورودیام بزرگترم و خب وقتی به ارشدا نگاه میکنم میگم ای ای ببین من باید با اینا باشم 
> ولی خب بنظرم بهترین کار بود و کم کم کنار میام ، وقتی میبینم قبول نمیشدم خوشحالم اومدم دانشگاه ، حداقل عمرم یه سال کمتر تلف میشه 
> ممکنه یکی دیگه جای من باشه و  بعد لیسانس بخواد کنکور بده ولی من چون فهمیدم آدم کنکور دادن نیستم دیگه بهش فکر نمیکنم


به خاطر شجاعتت و قبول کردن شرایطت بهت تبریک میگم :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Nerd_Girl

> سلام امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه
> واقعیتش منم کنکوری ۹۴ بودم با معدل دیپلم ۱۹.۹۰ و جزو نفرات اول مدرسم بودم
> سال اول رتبم ۳۰۰۰شد و من چون خواهرم پزشکی قبول شده بود همه منتظربودن منم یه رشته ی بالایی رو قبول بشم
> متاسفانه من ادم کنکور دادن و مداوم درس خندن نبودم ، ذهنم متمرکز نمیشد روی مطالب و همینطور وسواس شدید داشتم 
> این باعث شد هر سال بد تر از سال قبلم باشم ، در حالیکه خاهرم همون سال اول پزشکی قبول شد، روز به روز پیشرفت میکرد و توی امتحان تخصص رتبه ی ۲۰ آورد و توی امتحان برد تخصصی تک رقمی ، من هی پسرفت میکردم
> سال قبل تصمیم گرفتم زندگیو وقتمو دیگه هدر ندم ،الکی پشت کنکور نمونم و بهترین سال های جوونیمو از خودم نگییرم
> من سال ۹۴ رتبم ۳۰۰۰ ، سال ۹۵ ۴۳۰۰ ،سال ۹۶ ۶۹۰۰ ، سال ۹۷ ۸۰۰۰ و سال ۹۸ ۱۵۰۰۰ منطقه ۲
> من هر سال از سال قبلش کمتر درس میخوندم و وسواسم بیشتر میشد ولی نمیتونستم قبول کنم که نمیتونم توی کنکور رتبه ی خوبی بیارم
> انتخاب رشته کردم و رفتم ، الان که اومدم دانشگاه به این نتیجه رسیدم که کاش سال اول انتخاب رشته کرده بودم ولی خب هیچوقت به عقب برنمیگردم 
> ...


تقریبا همه خصوصیاتی که شما راجع به خودتون گفتین رو تا همین چند وقت پیش داشتم پارسال به خاطرشون رفتم پیش روانپزشک و تشخیص adhdو افسردگی گرفتم به دلایلی اون موقع نتونستم دارو مصرف کنم اما از تیر ماه امسال دارم دارو مصرف میکنم خیلی از خصوصیات منفی که باعث شکستم تو کنکور شده بود دارن از بین میرن و وسواسم تقریبا از بین رفته مشکلم تو اجرای برنامه و مطالعه پیوسته داره از بین میره نسبت به قبل خیلی بهتر شدم و قصد دارم امسال برای بار پنجم تو کنکور شرکت کنم . پیشنهاد میکنم از نظر داشتنadhd بررسی بشین

----------


## NilouMH

> تقریبا همه خصوصیاتی که شما راجع به خودتون گفتین رو تا همین چند وقت پیش داشتم پارسال به خاطرشون رفتم پیش روانپزشک و تشخیص adhdو افسردگی گرفتم به دلایلی اون موقع نتونستم دارو مصرف کنم اما از تیر ماه امسال دارم دارو مصرف میکنم خیلی از خصوصیات منفی که باعث شکستم تو کنکور شده بود دارن از بین میرن و وسواسم تقریبا از بین رفته مشکلم تو اجرای برنامه و مطالعه پیوسته داره از بین میره نسبت به قبل خیلی بهتر شدم و قصد دارم امسال برای بار پنجم تو کنکور شرکت کنم . پیشنهاد میکنم از نظر داشتنadhd بررسی بشین


همه علائم adhd رو دارم ، البته بالا گفتم پیش روانپزشکم رفتم و یه مدت قرص مصرف کردم ولی چون زیاد کنکور داده بودم خسته شده بودم
به تدریج اون قرصارو ول کردم و دیگه پیش روانپزشک نرفتم و سال ۹۸ کنکور آخرو دادم و اومدم دانشگاه
الانم گاهی روحیم بهم میریزه و به خودم میگم اگر سال ۹۴ یذره بیشتر درسم میخوندم خوب بود ، البته من به خانوادم همون سال اول گفتم که من توانایی دوباره کنکور دادنو ندارم ولی گفتن یبار دیگه بخون واسش ، بعد دومین کنکورم که خراب کردم به خودم گفتم ۲ بار کنکور دادم بعد برم رشته ی پایینتر؟بذار این دفعه میخونم خوب میشم!بعد میومدم مصاحبه نفرات برترو میخوندم و کلی برنامه ریزی ، بعد اجرا نمیکردم هیچکدومو 
بعد هرسال بدتر شد تا اخر که دیگه رتبم افتضاح شد و تصمیم گرفتم تا بیشتر از این گند نزدم دور کنکورو خط بکشم 
البته خواهرم که پزشکه نمیدونم واسه اینکه روحیه من بهم نریزه میگه یا جدی میگه !میگه که من اگر به عقب برمیگشتم هیچوقت این رشته رو انتخاب نمیکردم چون خیلی سنگینه
خودمم پزشکی رو کلا دوست نداشتم چون کار توی محیط بیمارستانو دوست ندارم بیشتر به داروسازی علاقه داشتم ولی خب خودم تلاش انچنان نکردم که بهش برسم

----------


## Bahar1377

من یادم میاد از ۱۶، ۱۷ سالگی افسردگی گرفتم. ولی متاسفانه به دلیل دید منفی که نسبت به روانپزشک بود جرئت نکردم به خانواده درباره مراجعه به روانپزشک صحبت کنم. دختر مستقلی هم نبودم که خودم یواشکی وقت بگیرم برم. از طفولیت هم متاسفانه وسواس داشتم. بالاخره ۷ ماه پیش خجالت و گذاشتم کنار، خودم تو اینترنت دنبال یه دکتر خوب گشتم و به مادرم همه چیو گفتم. و مادرم همراهیم کرد.
میخوام بگم اگه زودتر سراغ درمان رفته بودم به جای پرستاری تهران میتونستم به پزشکی فکر کنم.

تو رو خدا اگه دیدید افسردگی و وسواس دارید ، هر چه سریعتر به روانپزشک مراجعه کنید. هر چی دیرتر برید وضعیتتون بدتر و درمانتون سخت تر میشه.
و یه چیز مهم که باید حتما توجه شه اینه که دخترا به خاطر تغییرات هورمونی وسیع خیلی بیشتر از پسرا دچار افسردگی و وسواس میشند.

----------


## Frigidsoul

سال 95 اولین کنکورم بود ،به خاطر معدلم(16.15)خیلی شکسته شده بودم ،از مدرسه فرار میکردم دیگه مدرسه نرفتم اون سال کنکور ندادم،معدلا تاثیر + شد ولی باز نمیتونستم کنکور بدم ،دلیلشو نمیدونستم،هر روز برنامه ریزی میکردم ولی هیچ برنامه ای رو به پیش نمیبردم همش ذهنم به سمت چیزای بیهوده پرش داشت همه کار میکردم الا درس سال دوم رفتم سر جلسه کنکور ولی کنکور ندادم،زمان دبیرستان از سال سوم به بعد هر فرصتی پیدا میکردم از مدرسه فرار میکردم .ارادم خشک شده بود ،خشک خشک سال سوم هم همینطور گذشت ،هر وقت خواستم برای کنکور بخونم همش تکرار میخوندم ،یا وقتمو صرف یه درس بیشتر نمیکردم همش درجا میزدم ،هر روزم گریه و ناراحتی شده ،الآن که میخوام درس بخونم یاد خنگ بازی هام میفتم نا امید میشم ،دکتر رفتم میگه افسردگی و وسواس داری ،الآن 5 ساله پشت کنکورم ،نمیدونم چمه ،همش فکر میکنم iq خیلی پایینه،فکر میکنم اراده ندارم،هر روز گریه و ناراحتی.فکر این که هوشم پایینه داره از تو میخورتم
مشکل من این نیست که کنکور رو بد دادم.به خدا خسته شدم از زندگی 
مشکلم اینه که اصلا تا حالا کنکور ندادم

----------


## Bahar1377

> سال 95 اولین کنکورم بود ،به خاطر معدلم(16.15)خیلی شکسته شده بودم ،از مدرسه فرار میکردم دیگه مدرسه نرفتم اون سال کنکور ندادم،معدلا تاثیر + شد ولی باز نمیتونستم کنکور بدم ،دلیلشو نمیدونستم،هر روز برنامه ریزی میکردم ولی هیچ برنامه ای رو به پیش نمیبردم همش ذهنم به سمت چیزای بیهوده پرش داشت همه کار میکردم الا درس سال دوم رفتم سر جلسه کنکور ولی کنکور ندادم،زمان دبیرستان از سال سوم به بعد هر فرصتی پیدا میکردم از مدرسه فرار میکردم .ارادم خشک شده بود ،خشک خشک سال سوم هم همینطور گذشت ،هر وقت خواستم برای کنکور بخونم همش تکرار میخوندم ،یا وقتمو صرف یه درس بیشتر نمیکردم همش درجا میزدم ،هر روزم گریه و ناراحتی شده ،الآن که میخوام درس بخونم یاد خنگ بازی هام میفتم نا امید میشم ،دکتر رفتم میگه افسردگی و وسواس داری ،الآن 5 ساله پشت کنکورم ،نمیدونم چمه ،همش فکر میکنم iq خیلی پایینه،فکر میکنم اراده ندارم،هر روز گریه و ناراحتی.فکر این که هوشم پایینه داره از تو میخورتم
> مشکل من این نیست که کنکور رو بد دادم.به خدا خسته شدم از زندگی 
> مشکلم اینه که اصلا تا حالا کنکور ندادم


ببین دکتر گفت افسردگی و وسواس داری با جدیت دنبال درمان رفتی یا بی خیال شدی؟؟؟؟!!!
سال چندم کنکورت رفتی دکتر؟؟!!

----------


## tajrobi_93

تو این چندسال من هم به روانپزشک مراجعه کردم و هم روانشناس و یه مشکل اساسی که داشتم حل کردم همیشه گفتم بازم میگم روانشناس(یا روان درمانگر) و روانپزشک مکمل همن تنهایی نتیجه ندارن یا اگه داشته باشن کوتاه مدته مگر اینکه تشخیص قطعی باشه که به وجود یکی از این ها نیازی نیست.من برای کنکورم پیش چندتا روانپزشک عالی رفتم علاوه بر روانشناس یکیشون گفت مشکلی نداری درستو بخون به خدا هم توکل کن نتیجه میگیری یکی دیگه شون گفت کلا کنکورو ول کن هرچی میاری برو یکی دیگه گفت چرا شماها فکر میکنید همه چیز تو پزشکیه من خودم ناراضیم و حرفای از این دست و... با همه این نتیجه نگرفتنا بازم تصمیم گرفتم برم پیش روانپزشک اول به خاطر خودم و برزخی که توش گرفتارم بعدش به خاطر درسم چه در قالب کنکور چه در قالب دروس دانشگاهی

----------


## Frigidsoul

> ببین دکتر گفت افسردگی و وسواس داری با جدیت دنبال درمان رفتی یا بی خیال شدی؟؟؟؟!!!


یه سال با خوردن قرص هیچ تغییری نکردم دو ماه ولش کردم درمانو تا این که 1 هفته پیش حالت حمله عصبی بهم دست داد مجبور شدم دوباره برم دکتر دارو و درمان رو شروع کنم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> سال 95 اولین کنکورم بود ،به خاطر معدلم(16.15)خیلی شکسته شده بودم ،از مدرسه فرار میکردم دیگه مدرسه نرفتم اون سال کنکور ندادم،معدلا تاثیر + شد ولی باز نمیتونستم کنکور بدم ،دلیلشو نمیدونستم،هر روز برنامه ریزی میکردم ولی هیچ برنامه ای رو به پیش نمیبردم همش ذهنم به سمت چیزای بیهوده پرش داشت همه کار میکردم الا درس سال دوم رفتم سر جلسه کنکور ولی کنکور ندادم،زمان دبیرستان از سال سوم به بعد هر فرصتی پیدا میکردم از مدرسه فرار میکردم .ارادم خشک شده بود ،خشک خشک سال سوم هم همینطور گذشت ،هر وقت خواستم برای کنکور بخونم همش تکرار میخوندم ،یا وقتمو صرف یه درس بیشتر نمیکردم همش درجا میزدم ،هر روزم گریه و ناراحتی شده ،الآن که میخوام درس بخونم یاد خنگ بازی هام میفتم نا امید میشم ،دکتر رفتم میگه افسردگی و وسواس داری ،الآن 5 ساله پشت کنکورم ،نمیدونم چمه ،همش فکر میکنم iq خیلی پایینه،فکر میکنم اراده ندارم،هر روز گریه و ناراحتی.فکر این که هوشم پایینه داره از تو میخورتم
> مشکل من این نیست که کنکور رو بد دادم.به خدا خسته شدم از زندگی 
> مشکلم اینه که اصلا تا حالا کنکور ندادم


مدرسه ای که درس میخوندی سمپاد یا نمونه دولتی یا از این غیرانتفاعی های عالی بود؟ دوستای صمیمیت وضعیت درسیشون چه طور بود؟

----------


## Frigidsoul

> مدرسه ای که درس میخوندی سمپاد یا نمونه دولتی یا از این غیرانتفاعی های عالی بود؟ دوستای صمیمیت وضعیت درسیشون چه طور بود؟


مدرسه سمپاد بود،خوب و بد بودن

----------


## Bahar1377

> یه سال با خوردن قرص هیچ تغییری نکردم دو ماه ولش کردم درمانو تا این که 1 هفته پیش حالت حمله عصبی بهم دست داد مجبور شدم دوباره برم دکتر دارو و درمان رو شروع کنم


عزیییزم :Yahoo (19): 
به نظرم فقط با قرص درمان نمیشی کنارش حتما پیش یه روانشناس برو.
تنها کسی که میتونه کمک کنه حالت خوب شه خودتی. تا خودت دلت به حال خودت نسوزه، برای خودت ارزش قائل نباشی، عزت نفستو تقویت نکنی
نمیتونی افسردگیتو درمان کنی.
ارتباطتو با خدا تقویت کن. نماز بخون . دعا کن. 
من مطمینم از پس بیماریت برمیای.

----------


## tajrobi_93

> مدرسه سمپاد بود،خوب و بد بودن


به نظر من یکی از دلایلی که اینطوری شدی این بوده که تو این سال ها زیر سایه سنگین مدرسه و اطرافیانت بودی.خودتو با بقیه مقایسه کردی یا جو مدرسه تورو برده به سمت توقعات زیاد چون نمیتونستی خودتو هماهنگ کنی یعنی در واقع تصور خودت بوده که نمیتونی هماهنگ بشی و اینقدر برنامه سنگین ریختی و نتونستی بهش عمل کنی که دربرابر کنکور پیش پیش خودتو تسلیم کردی.شایدم برداشت من اشتباهه خودت بهتر میدونی چی گذشته

----------


## Believer

> اتفاقا به مهاجرت خیلی فکر میکنم و برنامه جدی براش دارم. گرفتن ویزای تحصیلی راحت تر از کاریه رشته هاییم که خیلی عالین برای اپلای اینجا آینده ندارن مثل علوم پایه ها،بیوتک و...باید برم سراغ یه رشته که اینجا اوضاع خوبی داشته باشه که اگه وضعیت دلار و یورو به همین شکل باقی موند و رفتنو سخت کرد یا اگه احتیاج به کار داشتم برای تامین هزینه های مهاجرت بتونم روش حساب کنم


پس هر چه زودتر اقدام کن چون هرچی بگذره شما واسه ویزای تحصیلی برات سخت تر میشه که بهت ویزا بدن به خاطره گپی که این چندسال ایجاد شده .

----------


## Bahar1377

بچه ها مصاحبه ی رتبه ۲۴۷ منطقه ۱ 
دکتر بهنود محمدی و حتما بخونید
زندگیتون از این رو به اون رو میشه

----------


## tajrobi_93

> پس هر چه زودتر اقدام کن چون هرچی بگذره شما واسه ویزای تحصیلی برات سخت تر میشه که بهت ویزا بدن به خاطره گپی که این چندسال ایجاد شده .


نه دیر نمیشه :Yahoo (8): ممنونم ازت

----------


## tajrobi_93

> بچه ها مصاحبه ی رتبه ۲۴۷ منطقه ۱ 
> دکتر بهنود محمدی و حتما بخونید
> زندگیتون از این رو به اون رو میشه


احسنت به این اراده و پشتکار خوشحالم که نتیجه شو دیدن
آپدیت در تاریخ پنج دی ۱۳۹۹ :مصاحبه کذب محض بود

----------


## mahdiyeh-1

دوست عزیز
مشکل شما دوتا چیز ۱_عدم تمرکز کافی ۲_صد ذهنی؛شما به دلیل پشت کنکور ماندن پشت سرهم تو ذهنت یه سد ذهنی به وجود اومده و حرف و حدیث و کنایه اطرافیان به این سد استحکام بخشیده .

----------


## tajrobi_93

> دوست عزیز
> مشکل شما دوتا چیز ۱_عدم تمرکز کافی ۲_صد ذهنی؛شما به دلیل پشت کنکور ماندن پشت سرهم تو ذهنت یه سد ذهنی به وجود اومده و حرف و حدیث و کنایه اطرافیان به این سد استحکام بخشیده .


من خیلی تلاش کردم که این سد ذهنیو از بین ببرم ولی چطور میشه ۷ بار کاریو انجام داد و موفق نشد از هر طرف فشار بهت وارد بشه دغدغه های خودت هست اطرافیان هستن ولی بازم با یه دید خوب بهش نگاه کرد؟

----------


## mahdiyeh-1

> من خیلی تلاش کردم که این سد ذهنیو از بین ببرم ولی چطور میشه ۷ بار کاریو انجام داد و موفق نشد از هر طرف فشار بهت وارد بشه دغدغه های خودت هست اطرافیان هستن ولی بازم با یه دید خوب بهش نگاه کرد؟


من خودم امسال سال سومم بود.و از نظر خوندن سنگ تموم گزاشتم امسال اما از عید به بعد روزی یک وعده حرف می‌خوردم ..
 در صورتی که یکی از آشناها بعد چند سال اومد کنکور بده تازه از آبان شروع کرد سه رقمی شد.من و شما و امثال ما تنها دلیل شکست سد ذهنی .من پارسال خیلی کم میخوندم اما کنایه نمی‌خوردم رتبم بهتر شد نسبت ب امسالی که سنگ تموم گذاشتم و پشت هم حرف خوردم .خودم به این نتیجه رسیدم که امسال برم تا اندکی این روح داغونم التیام پیدا کنه.امسال بدنم هم داشت واکنش نشون میداد شدید(ریزش مو ؛کهیر...)

----------


## tajrobi_93

> من خودم امسال سال سومم بود.و از نظر خوندن سنگ تموم گزاشتم امسال اما از عید به بعد روزی یک وعده حرف می‌خوردم ..
>  در صورتی که یکی از آشناها بعد چند سال اومد کنکور بده تازه از آبان شروع کرد سه رقمی شد.من و شما و امثال ما تنها دلیل شکست سد ذهنی .من پارسال خیلی کم میخوندم اما کنایه نمی‌خوردم رتبم بهتر شد نسبت ب امسالی که سنگ تموم گذاشتم و پشت هم حرف خوردم .خودم به این نتیجه رسیدم که امسال برم تا اندکی این روح داغونم التیام پیدا کنه.امسال بدنم هم داشت واکنش نشون میداد شدید(ریزش مو ؛کهیر...)


این ابزار فشارای اطرافیانو من تو این ۷ سال از نوع شدید و دیوانه کننده ش داشتم هرسالم بدتر شد از ناحیه خانواده بیشتر بود دیگه به حالت تخریبی رسیده بود متاسفانه

----------


## mahdiyeh-1

> این ابزار فشارای اطرافیانو من تو این ۷ سال از نوع شدید و دیوانه کننده ش داشتم هرسالم بدتر شد از ناحیه خانواده بیشتر بود دیگه به حالت تخریبی رسیده بود متاسفانه


إلهی بگردممم
متاسفانه همین هاست که تیشه به ریشه آدم میزنع.به نظرم برو دانشگاه یا شغلی که بتونی استقلال مالی پیدا کنی که بعد بتونی دوباره کنکور بدی به صورتی که دیگه خانواده اطلاع نداشته باشند
متاسفانه منم از خانواده حرف بسیار شنیدم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> إلهی بگردممم
> متاسفانه همین هاست که تیشه به ریشه آدم میزنع.به نظرم برو دانشگاه یا شغلی که بتونی استقلال مالی پیدا کنی که بعد بتونی دوباره کنکور بدی به صورتی که دیگه خانواده اطلاع نداشته باشند
> متاسفانه منم از خانواده حرف بسیار شنیدم


دلم پر از غصه س از حرفایی که شنیدم و هیچ وقت نتونستم بگم چقدر بابت شنیدنشون اذیت شدم

----------


## بیون بکیهون

سلام
پیامت رو اتفاقی خوندم
و بعد خوندنش چندلحظه مکث کردم اخه نوشتت خیلی خیلی خیلی شبیه من بود ! تک تک جمله هات! با این تفاوت ک من شرایط رفتن پیش راونپزشک یا روانشناس رو ندارم

----------


## tajrobi_93

> سلام
> پیامت رو اتفاقی خوندم
> و بعد خوندنش چندلحظه مکث کردم اخه نوشتت خیلی خیلی خیلی شبیه من بود ! تک تک جمله هات! با این تفاوت ک من شرایط رفتن پیش راونپزشک یا روانشناس رو ندارم


شما سال چندمتون بود؟امسال رفتین یا موندین؟

----------


## the lucifer

> بچه ها مصاحبه ی رتبه ۲۴۷ منطقه ۱ 
> دکتر بهنود محمدی و حتما بخونید
> زندگیتون از این رو به اون رو میشه


امروز ظهر مصاحبشو برای بار چندم خوندممم.
الان ک 12 شبه روزه یکه خرداده میبینم ک حذف شدههه.چرااااااااااا؟

----------


## be_quick

> امروز ظهر مصاحبشو برای بار چندم خوندممم.
> الان ک 12 شبه روزه یکه خرداده میبینم ک حذف شدههه.چرااااااااااا؟


خودش گفتش که فیکه و دروغ گفته و مشکلات روحی روانی داره فک کنم بعد اینکه بچه ها شک کردن بهش ،رو کرد ، آراز چک کرد و گفتش اطلاعاتش دروغه و اخراجش کرد.

----------


## be_quick

اصلا ی سرچ خیلی معروف کنار انجمن کنکور ،بهنود محمدی قبولی در شش ماهه
=))))

----------


## the lucifer

> خودش گفتش که فیکه و دروغ گفته و مشکلات روحی روانی داره فک کنم بعد اینکه بچه ها شک کردن بهش ،رو کرد ، آراز چک کرد و گفتش اطلاعاتش دروغه و اخراجش کرد.


ای لعنتییییییییییییییی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
پارسال قبل کنکور تاپیکشو خوندم کلی انگیزه گرفتم ک امسالم بشینم بخونممممممممممممممممممممم  م.
منبع انگیزه ما رو باش ک فیک بود شیر توش

----------


## be_quick

> ای لعنتییییییییییییییی
> پارسال قبل کنکور تاپیکشو خوندم کلی انگیزه گرفتم ک امسالم بشینم بخونممممممممممممممممممممم  م.
> منبع انگیزه ما رو باش ک فیک بود شیر توش

----------


## n3gin2000

> سلام اولین کنکور من سال ۹۳ بود و از اون سال تا الان دارم کنکور میدم دانشگاهم قبول شدم چندبار ولی نرفتم رتبه های من به ترتیب تو این سالا اینا بوده هفت هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،هفت هزار و امسال پنج هزارمنطقه یک.خیلی عجیبه برای خودم و هرکسی که میشنوه که چرا نتونستم رتبمو حداقل تو یکسال به قبولی نزدیک کنم.من تو یه مدرسه خوب بودم خودمم پایه خوبی داشتم تو این سالا واقعا خوندم و تلاش کردم ولی تلاشی که نتیجه نداشته باشه چه فایده ای داره؟پشت کنکوری شدن همه چیز منو از خودم و خانواده من گرفت پیشاپیش تشکر کنم از جمله های همیشگی و کلیشه ای مگه همه چیز تو این رشته هاست و...میشه یه نفر لااقل به من بگه مشکلم چیه چرا نتونستم چرا نشده.چیزی که خیلی اذیتم میکنه اینه که ای کاش تا الان یه لیسانس حداقل گرفته بودم فرصتی که از دست رفته حسرتای گذشته ولم نمیکنه.حال خوبی ندارم همه خستگی ۷سال گذشته به تنم نشسته نه میتونم ادامه بدم نه راه پس دارم نه راه پیش توی بد موقعیتی گیر کردم لطفا کمک کنید به من


خب برین دانشگاه یه مدت ازکنکورفاصله بگیریدورزش کنیدخیلی روحیتون عوض میشه من خودم20سالمه یبارازدانشگاه انصراف دادم دقیقامیفهمم چی میگیدخیلی سخته زندگی پشت کنکوری یادانشجوانصرافی یعنی جوری ب آدم نگاه میکنن انگترچ خلافی کردی خدایا
ولی الان میفهمم همش بحثهای بچگونه بوداین رشته نشداون رشته 
مهم اینه که دیپلم نمونی شایدبعدازکارشناسی دوباره کنکوردادی فقط ازکنکورفاصله بگیروقتی رتبه هات همش تکراریه نشون میده که ذهنت پتانسیل کنکوردادن نداره منم سال دومم فقط1000تاکاهش داشتم 
شایدم به رشتت علاقمندشدی وارشدگرفتی
بنظرم خودتوخسته نکن گلی یخ دفتربردارواسه ایندن هدفهاتوبنویس بگوکه چی میخای ازدانشگاه رفتن و...بعدهم یکی یکی هدفهاتوتیک بزن میگم ورزش کردن خیلی کمک میکنه روحیه ات شادبشه ولی اگه باشگاه هاتعطیله توخونه حداقل ورزشهای کششی روزی دوسه باربکن 
امیدوارم موفق باشی گلم
آرزوهات آرزومه❤❤❤

----------


## Mohamad_R

*واقعا یه شکر خیلی بزرگ به خدا بدهکارم . 

اصلا دغدغه بزرگی از روی سرم برداشته شد ، نمیدونستم اصلا دارم چیکار میکنم ، دنبال چیم؟  

در نگاه اول به هرکی میگم یه پوز خندی میزنه و میگه پس چرا اینقدر علاف بودی وقتی که آزاد اسلامی بر میداره بدون کنکور 

توجیه مناسبی واقعا ندارم ، اما کاش درست انتخاب بکنم اینده م رو و درجه مهم تر اینکه مفید باشم لاقل برای 3 نفر*

----------


## سجاد علوی

> بچه ها مصاحبه ی رتبه ۲۴۷ منطقه ۱ 
> دکتر بهنود محمدی و حتما بخونید
> زندگیتون از این رو به اون رو میشه


میشه لطفا لینک مصاحبه رو بفرستید

----------


## Alix_Sb

> میشه لطفا لینک مصاحبه رو بفرستید


_فکر میکنم حذف شد همون زمان اخراجش_

----------


## Arash07

سلام برام خیلی عجیبه و برای اولین بار چنین اتفاقی رو دارم بعد این 7 سال میبینم . پیدا کردن کسی که شبیه خودت پشت کنکور مونده خیلی برام عجیبه خلاصه منم مثل تو اولین کنکورم سال 93 بود رتبم شد 6580 منطقه بعد از اون اتفاقایی برام افتاد که مثل تو  منم 7 سال کنکور تجربی دادم

----------


## Arash07

همیشه اعتقاد داشتم اگه دانشگاه رفتن ذهن آدمو باز میکنه و میتونه با دید بهتری زندگی کنه پس چرا این همه تحصیل کرده بیکار تو جامعه داریم . همیشه به من میگفتن برو دانشگاه دیدت باز میشه . پشت کنکور موندن بی عقلی و از این حرفا ولی می خوام  بگم که الکی  دانشگاه رفتن بی عقلی نه پشت کنکور موندن  . کسایی که پشت کنکور موندن حدااقلش اینکه واسه خودشون  هدف دارن  حالا هر رشته ای میتونه هدف باشه هیچ آدمی الکی به رشته ای علاقه مند نمیشه  این طلب در تو گروگان خداست زان که هر طالب به مطلوبی سزاسات

----------


## Mhdyr2001

سربازی رو چیکار کردی؟الان من اگر بخوام برای دومین بار پشت کنکور بمونم (انگار سومین کنکور) سربازی رو چیکار باید بکنم؟

----------


## Arash07

منم مثل تو نمیدونم مشکلم کجاست . میشینم بهترین برنامه رو برای خودم میچینم  از همه ی برنامه هایی که تو بازار کنکور هست بهتر . اونجوری هم نیست که بگم برنامه 12 ساعتی چیده شده بر اساس تواناییمه و همه جور خوبه اما بازم انجام نمیدمش مطمئنم آدمایی مثل ما مشکل برنامه ای ندارن مشکل از جای دیگه ست شاید اون باور قلبی که نیازه داشته باشیبم نداریم یا شاید ترس از شکستایی که داشتیم مانع حرکت کردنمون میشه یا شاید ترس از حرف مردم .... منم نمیدونم مشکلمون چیه ولی مطمئنم با دانشگاه رفتن این مشکلمون حل نمیشه ....

----------


## Hamita

بوده کسی که حسابدار بیمارستان بوده و 10 سال کنکور تجربی شرکت کرده و قبول شده پزشکی...مثالها زیاده،فقط از رویاتون دور نشید بخاطر سختی زیاد
پ.ن هیچ دکتری نیومده داخل رزومه کاریش تعداد دفعات کنکورش و رتبه کنکورشو قرار بده...

----------


## _Joseph_

> منم مثل تو نمیدونم مشکلم کجاست . میشینم بهترین برنامه رو برای خودم میچینم  از همه ی برنامه هایی که تو بازار کنکور هست بهتر . اونجوری هم نیست که بگم برنامه 12 ساعتی چیده شده بر اساس تواناییمه و همه جور خوبه اما بازم انجام نمیدمش مطمئنم آدمایی مثل ما مشکل برنامه ای ندارن مشکل از جای دیگه ست شاید اون باور قلبی که نیازه داشته باشیبم نداریم یا شاید ترس از شکستایی که داشتیم مانع حرکت کردنمون میشه یا شاید ترس از حرف مردم .... منم نمیدونم مشکلمون چیه ولی مطمئنم با دانشگاه رفتن این مشکلمون حل نمیشه ....


*منم مثل شما بودم ولی من یه ذره آپشنم از شما بیشتر بود من دقیقا میدونستم مشکل چیه و حتی راه حل مشکل رو هم میدونستم ولی باز نمیرفتم سمت حلش خیلی در این مورد تحقیق کردم که چرا گونه انسان و مغز انسان کار ها رو دوست داره به تعویق بندازه و چرا وقتی میدونیم کاری برامون مضره باز هم انجامش میدیم میدونی یه ازمایشی هست به اسم درانگ مانکی که میگه اگه یه میمونی بره و مشروب الکلی بخوره و حالش بد بشه دفعه دیگه وقتی مشروب الکلی میبینه اصلا نمیره سمتش و این رفتار درش شکل میگیره که براش مضره و نباید بخورتش 
ولی انسان از نظر روان شناختی رفتاری خیلی عجیبه میدونه یه چیزی براش بده و باز هم انجامش میده و میره سمتش یا میدونه یه چیزی براش خوبه ولی انجامش نمیده 
همه میدونن ورزش و داشتن بدن خوش فرم خیلی خوبه و همه هم دوستش دارن ولی کسی نمیره سمتش / همه بهترین رشته و دانشگاه ور دوست دارن ولی خیلی ها واسش تلاش نمیکنن و نمیرن سمتش با اینکه راه و روش و ابزار و امکانات کافی و حتی اضافه دارند ولی باز انجامش نمیدن و این برای من خیلی عجیب بود 
به قول حنیف عظیمی کنکوریها میدونن فلان قسمت از زیست رو بلد نیستن و میدونن تو کنکور قطعا ازش سوال میاد ولی نمیرن بخونن و این یعنی سادیسم و این رو به شدتن قبول دارم 
ولی حدود دو ماهی میشه که خیلی حالم خوبه و از روند خودم راضی ام و اون رفتارهایی که گفتم رو یکم تونستم کنترلش کنم و استفاده مفید تری بکنم از وقتم روشم هم این بوده که فقط انجامش دادم اونچیزی رو که میخواستم انجامش بدم فط همین و بس به دور از حاشیه به دور از اینکه به اینده دور و یا اینده نزدیک فکر کنم کاری رو که میخوام رو انجامش میدم و وقتی تموم شد میرم سمت کاری که مغز میخواست اول از همه انجام بدم 
صبح پا میشدم اول از همه مغز تنبلم من میگفت گوشی گوشی بردار ببین بیت کوین چنده بردار ببین اینستا چی شد کدوم موشک به کجا خورد و ... 
الآن هم همینارو بهم میگه هااا و این حرفهای ذهنی قطع نشده ولی دیگه من انجامش نمیدمشون اونچیزی رو که میخوام رو انجام میدم 
چیز مهمی هم که هست اول کار مغز ازت فرمانبرداری نمیکنه و تمرکز نداری چون بهش رکب زدی و کاری رو که میخواست رو انجامش ندادی ولی رفته رفته بعد گذشت مدتی باهات دوست میشه و تمرکز رو میاره بالا و به کاری که تصمیم گرفتی انجام بدی علاقهع مند میشه انگار خیلی خیلی عجیبه این کار مغز
نمیدونم شما هم مثل منید یا نه ولی من فقط تونستم با کم کردن حاشیه های غیر درسی(موبایل -اینترنت-بیرون رفتن و. ...) وبه تعویق انداختن  کار هایی که مغزم میگه انجامشون بدم و در جهت اهدافم نیستن خود به خود هول داده بشم سمت کار هایی که میخواسمنت انجام بدم ولی هیچوقت سمتشون نرفتم 
یه چیز جالب تر اینکه این رفته رفته عادت میشه فکر کنم چون روز به روز که میگذره رفتن به سمت کارهای برنامه ریزی شده و درس برام راحت تر از روز قبل میشه و مغز دیگه زیادی به حاشیه فکر نمیکنه 
ورودی های مغز رو کاهش دادن باعث میشه که کارایی بره بالاتر 
منظورم از ورودی اینه که یکسال که کنکور داری فقط به چیزی غیر درس فکر نکن 
اینکه گوشی جدید معرفی شده و اینترنت فلان شد و لپ تاپ چنده و ایلان ماسک فلان کرد و فلان فیلم ریلیز شد و .... اینا همش ورودی های مغز هستن که میتونه حواس پرتی ایجاد کنن و حاشیه افرین واقع بشن 
و مغز هم که عاشق زیر کار در رفتن و خوراکش همین حاشیه هاست 
امیدورام مفید باشه این تجربه خودم براتون و پشنهادم هم همینه که بیشتر از اینکه به چجوری و چه زمانی و چطوری انجام دادن برنامه فقط به انجام دادنش فکر کنید و نه چیز دیگر و یه زمانی حتی بی برنامه درس بخونید کلا بخونید برای اینکه مغر مجال فکر کردن به حاشیه و دیگر چیزا نداشته باشه مهم هم نیست خوندنتون کیفیت لازم رو داشته باشه یا نه(سعی کنید که داشته باشه) فقط مطالعه کنید 
بعد یک مدتی یکم از حاشیه های مغز کم میشه و همینطور ادامه بدید و بعد  از اینکه حاشیه های مغز کم شد و از بین رفت (قطعا که از بین نمیره فقط کمتر و بیتاثیر میشه) تو این مرحله هست که برنامه ریزی باید کرد 
مشکل اینه که برنامهریزی میکنیم تا آدم بشیم و این درست نیست باید اول ادم بشیم بعدش برنامه ریزی کنیم (جسارت نباشه هاا خودم رو میگم )

*

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## asal_tf

به نظرم یه مقدار از لحاظ روانی و جسمی خسته شدی و کنکور برات تکراری شده و دیگه جذابیت نداره
از طرفی هم کنکور سال به سال سخت تر و رقابتی تر میشه و سهمه ها هم بیشتر میشه.
به نظرم انتخاب رشته کن و برو یه رشته ی خوب ادامه تحصیل بده

----------


## Doctormahdi

درود بر همه ی پشت کنکوری ها و فارغ التحصیل ها
هر کی بیشتر مونده دمش بیشتر گرم :Yahoo (20): 

به امید خدا امسال قضیه و تمومش کنیم و از این برزخ دنیوی بیایم بیرون و با قبولی در رشته مورد علاقمون روی خوش زندگی رو ببینیم

دیری نیست اتفاق میوفتد
فقط بگیم یا علی و شروع کنیم

----------


## Doctormahdi

> سلام اولین کنکور من سال ۹۳ بود و از اون سال تا الان دارم کنکور میدم دانشگاهم قبول شدم چندبار ولی نرفتم رتبه های من به ترتیب تو این سالا اینا بوده هفت هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،پنج هزار،سه هزار،هفت هزار و امسال پنج هزارمنطقه یک.خیلی عجیبه برای خودم و هرکسی که میشنوه که چرا نتونستم رتبمو حداقل تو یکسال به قبولی نزدیک کنم.من تو یه مدرسه خوب بودم خودمم پایه خوبی داشتم تو این سالا واقعا خوندم و تلاش کردم ولی تلاشی که نتیجه نداشته باشه چه فایده ای داره؟پشت کنکوری شدن همه چیز منو از خودم و خانواده من گرفت پیشاپیش تشکر کنم از جمله های همیشگی و کلیشه ای مگه همه چیز تو این رشته هاست و...میشه یه نفر لااقل به من بگه مشکلم چیه چرا نتونستم چرا نشده.چیزی که خیلی اذیتم میکنه اینه که ای کاش تا الان یه لیسانس حداقل گرفته بودم فرصتی که از دست رفته حسرتای گذشته ولم نمیکنه.حال خوبی ندارم همه خستگی ۷سال گذشته به تنم نشسته نه میتونم ادامه بدم نه راه پس دارم نه راه پیش توی بد موقعیتی گیر کردم لطفا کمک کنید به من


دوست عزیز نگران نباش
با هم شکستش میدیم

----------


## D.Farnoosh.r

سلام.... عزیزم جدا ازروش مطالعه یا تست زنی و فلان که ممکنه اشتباه بوده باشه  واین حرفا .....تو روحت خستس هرچقدم بگی نه مطمن باش هست اقا ما ی سال کنکور میدیم همه پس میوفتن شما که ۷ساااال مدت کمی نیست تو خیلی خسته ای میدونم و بیشتر از۳سال موندن پشت کنکور نتیجه عکس میده چون مگه ادم چقد توااان داره اخه این همه بخونه چند سال پشت هم..... بنظرم امسال هر چی شد برو دانشگاه بببین رتبه هات فوق العادن خیلی رشته های خوبی میتونی بری تووبرو دانشگاه دوسال ای همینطور استراحت کن بعد اگه دیدی واقعا هدفت پزشکی از ذهنت بیرون نمیره حالا بعد یکی دو سال استراحت برو دوباره کنکور بده .... بخدا که خیلی دانشجوها دوباره کنکور میدن و خیلی هم قبول میشن چون که سختیایی کار کردن رو میبینن و بیشتر مصمم تر میشن وسختر تلاش میکنن وهمینطور خیلی چیزا یاد میگیرن من الان بعد ۴سال دانشگام دوسال پشت بود .... ینی بعد ۶سال دوباره برگشتم که کنکور بدم والان که خیلی چیزا رو یاد گرفتم فهمیدم واااای بر من که موقع کنکورم چقد داغون بودم! 
پس اصلا خودتو ناراحت نکن بنظرم بهترین کار اینه الان بری دانشگاه بعد اگه دیدی نه دوسش نداری همچنان تو فکر پزشکی ای بعد ی سال استراحت دوباره بخون اصن چندسال استراحت اصلا مهم نیسسس ارزوها و رویاها هیچ وقتتتت نمیمیرن من خیلی دیدم خیلی طرف ۴۰ سالشه ۳۵ سالشه میاد میشینه میخونه میره پزشکی ینی تازه تو۴۷ سالگی تازه ی پزشک عمومی میشه ولی اصلااااا مهم نیس مهم رویاس که تو ی رووووزی بهش برررسی و مطمن باش میرسی چون رتبه هات عااالی بودن فقط الان خسته ای باید به خودت استراحت بدی ‌.... بعد هم دنبال کاش و اینا نباش کاش اینکار میکردم کاش اونکار اصلا اشکال نداره از النت رو بساز به حرف بقیه هم توجه نکن .... عزیزم حالااااا یک روز کامل استراحت بده به خودت برو بیرون ی شامی بزن و خوب فکر کن با خودت کنار بیار و حسرت گذشته رو نخور چیزی که رفته دیگه رفته .....بعد از فرداش باقدرت شروع کن و هر روز به خودت بگو که امسال هزار میاری انقد بگو وازخدا بخا که بهت بده ..... این ی ماهونیم رو بترکون جمع بندی کن قشنگ .... فقط کنکورای پارسال و برا زیستوشیمی سوالات قلم چی کار کن و بزن امسالو بترکون ولی قول بده هرچی شد بری ....یا ی مشاور بگیر الان که بهت انگیزه بده و کمکت کنه این مدتو درست بخونی  ....تو موفقرمیشی من مطمنممم

----------


## Arash07

ممنونم از تو که این پیامو گذاشتی . متن کاملی بود پر از نکته هایی که من به شخصه کمتر بهش توجه می کردم .
داستان زندگی من شاید خیلی عجیب باشه . مختصر توضییح میدم . من عضو تیم تکواندو شهرستان بودم به یه آسیب دیدگی شدیدی که برام پیش اومد دکتر بهم گفت که دیگه نمیتونم تکواندو کار کنم من هدفم از اون اول ورزشی بود ولی اونطورم نبود که به درس توجه نکنم تعریف از خود نباشه همیشه جز شاگرد اول دوم بودم تو مدرسه اما وقتی که اینو شنیدم که نمیتونم به ورزشی که علاقه دارم ادامه بدم کلی اعصابمو خورد کرده بود این اتفاق نزدیک کنکور 93 افتاد و من زیاد واسه کنکور نخونده بودم . کنکور اومد و من رتبم شد 6580 . با کلی خواهش و التماس بهم اجازه دادن که یه سال پشت کنکور بمونم .منم تمام انرژیمو گذاشتم واسه کنکور 94 خیلی خوب پیش می رفتم طوری که ترازم تو قلم چی آزمون اول جمع بندی پایه تو بهمن ترازم به 6400 رسید از شرایطم راضی بودم تا اینکه یه اتفاق بد یا یه تجربه بد اومدم سمتم در موردش نمیگم چون این اتفاق طوری منو  داغون کرد که تا خود کنکور 94 میتونم بگم هیچی نخوندم و هرچی تو کنکور زدم مطالعه مهر تا بهمن 93 بود و نه چیز دیگه وقتی نتیجه ها اومد و مشخص شد که نمیتونم رشته ای که بهش علاقه دارمو برم خیلی ناراحت شدم همه از دستم عصبانی بودن چون همه انتظار داشتن با نتیجه هایی که تو آزمون های قبلیم داشتم . رتبه ی خوبی بیآرم ولی نیاورد . نمیدونم چرا کنکور من برای آدمای اطرافم غیر خانواده انقدر مهم شده بود . با کلی دعوا موندم واسه کنکور 95 امامن اصلا اون آدم تلاش گر پر انگیزه سال قبل . قبل اون اتفاق نبودم روز به روز اهمال کارتر شدم و هی کنکورا تکرا شد اما نتیجه ها درست نشدن چون خودم درست نشدم سال 96 انقدری که ازم میپرسیدن که کنکوری هستی . پشت کنکوری هستی . چرا نتیجه نگرفتی . ترحم مزخرفی که آدمای غیر خانوادم داشتن منو عصبانی کرده بود کنکور من اصلا نباید براشون مهم باشه ولی بود . طوری پیله کرده بودن بهم که پدر مادرم ناراحت میشدن منم داغون چون نمی خواستم ناراحتیشون و ببینم بنابراین تصمیم گرفتم به همه بگم که کنکور قبول شدم و رفتم دانشگاه از اون روز تا الان زندگی مخفی من تو یه اتاق شروع شد از خونه بیرون نمیومدم خیلی تنها شدم  وخیلی خسته اون اتفاق گذشته که نمیتونستم واسه خانوادم تعریف کننم مثل خوره افتاده بود به جونم  و الانم هست . خیلی سعی کردم فراموشش کنم ولی نشد بخاطر کم تحرکیم مشکل تیروئید پیدا کردم موهام یه ماه مونده به کنکور 98 شروع کردن به ریزش منم وابستگی شدید به موهام داشتم فکر کنم هیچی ازم نموند کنکور 98 و خراب کردم  موندم واسه 99 . بهتر خوندم ایرادامو گرفتم البته بیشترشو اما باز بین راه و نزدیک کنکور کم آوردم ولی پردیس بهشتی رشته ی پرستاری قبول شدم ولی نرفتم دلم نمیومد با این همه سختی که کشیدم جایزه م باشه پرستاری پردیس ... موندم واسه  1400 .. ببخشید که طولانی شد داستانم خیلی بیشتر از اینه   ممنونم ازت بابت پیام خیلی خوب بود

----------


## Arash07

ممنونم دوست خوبم

----------


## Arash07

> دوست عزیز نگران نباش
> با هم شکستش میدیم


 ممنونم دوست خوبم

----------


## D.Farnoosh.r

[QUOTE=Arash07;1718696]ممنونم از تو که این پیامو گذاشتی . متن کاملی بود پر از نکته هایی که من به شخصه کمتر بهش توجه می کردم .
داستان زندگی من شاید خیلی عجیب باشه . مختصر توضییح میدم . من عضو تیم تکواندو شهرستان بودم به یه آسیب دیدگی شدیدی که برام پیش اومد دکتر بهم گفت که دیگه نمیتونم تکواندو کار کنم من هدفم از اون اول ورزشی بود ولی اونطورم نبود که به درس توجه نکنم تعریف از خود نباشه همیشه جز شاگرد اول دوم بودم تو مدرسه اما وقتی که اینو شنیدم که نمیتونم به ورزشی که علاقه دارم ادامه بدم کلی اعصابمو خورد کرده بود این اتفاق نزدیک کنکور 93 افتاد و من زیاد واسه کنکور نخونده بودم . کنکور اومد و من رتبم شد 6580 . با کلی خواهش و التماس بهم اجازه دادن که یه سال پشت کنکور بمونم .منم تمام انرژیمو گذاشتم واسه کنکور 94 خیلی خوب پیش می رفتم طوری که ترازم تو قلم چی آزمون اول جمع بندی پایه تو بهمن ترازم به 6400 رسید از شرایطم راضی بودم تا اینکه یه اتفاق بد یا یه تجربه بد اومدم سمتم در موردش نمیگم چون این اتفاق طوری منو  داغون کرد که تا خود کنکور 94 میتونم بگم هیچی نخوندم و هرچی تو کنکور زدم مطالعه مهر تا بهمن 93 بود و نه چیز دیگه وقتی نتیجه ها اومد و مشخص شد که نمیتونم رشته ای که بهش علاقه دارمو برم خیلی ناراحت شدم همه از دستم عصبانی بودن چون همه انتظار داشتن با نتیجه هایی که تو آزمون های قبلیم داشتم . رتبه ی خوبی بیآرم ولی نیاورد . نمیدونم چرا کنکور من برای آدمای اطرافم غیر خانواده انقدر مهم شده بود . با کلی دعوا موندم واسه کنکور 95 امامن اصلا اون آدم تلاش گر پر انگیزه سال قبل . قبل اون اتفاق نبودم روز به روز اهمال کارتر شدم و هی کنکورا تکرا شد اما نتیجه ها درست نشدن چون خودم درست نشدم سال 96 انقدری که ازم میپرسیدن که کنکوری هستی . پشت کنکوری هستی . چرا نتیجه نگرفتی . ترحم مزخرفی که آدمای غیر خانوادم داشتن منو عصبانی کرده بود کنکور من اصلا نباید براشون مهم باشه ولی بود . طوری پیله کرده بودن بهم که پدر مادرم ناراحت میشدن منم داغون چون نمی خواستم ناراحتیشون و ببینم بنابراین تصمیم گرفتم به همه بگم که کنکور قبول شدم و رفتم دانشگاه از اون روز تا الان زندگی مخفی من تو یه اتاق شروع شد از خونه بیرون نمیومدم خیلی تنها شدم  وخیلی خسته اون اتفاق گذشته که نمیتونستم واسه خانوادم تعریف کننم مثل خوره افتاده بود به جونم  و الانم هست . خیلی سعی کردم فراموشش کنم ولی نشد بخاطر کم تحرکیم مشکل تیروئید پیدا کردم موهام یه ماه مونده به کنکور 98 شروع کردن به ریزش منم وابستگی شدید به موهام داشتم فکر کنم هیچی ازم نموند کنکور 98 و خراب کردم  موندم واسه 99 . بهتر خوندم ایرادامو گرفتم البته بیشترشو اما باز بین راه و نزدیک کنکور کم آوردم ولی پردیس بهشتی رشته ی پرستاری قبول شدم ولی نرفتم دلم نمیومد با این همه سختی که کشیدم جایزه م باشه پرستاری پردیس ... موندم واسه  1400 .. ببخشید که طولانی شد داستانم خیلی بیشتر از اینه   ممنونم ازت بابت پیام خیلی خوب بود
________
تو خیلی قوی هستی که این همه رو تحمل کردی به خودت افتخار کن ولی یادت باشه برای موفقیت اول باید روحت و جسمت سالم باشه .... ببین باید واقع بین باشی خیلیا میگن نه بخون ی سال دیگم تو میتونی فلان ولی من میفهمم ۷سال چیه! برا همین میگم امسال برو دانشگاه.....اون اتفاق بدی هم که برات افتاد و هنوزم درگیرشی بخاطراینه که توخونه ای و همش پی درسی اگه دانشگاه بودی مطمن باش خیلی زودتر فراموش میکردی اون اتفاقو وهمه چی خوب میشد .....بنظرم این ی ماه  بخون تحمل کن ازت خواهش میکنم تحمل کن تو خیلی قوی ای که تا اینجا پیش اومدی ....ادما واست مهم نباشن چون ادما ی هفته ای هستن  ی هفته میگن عه فلانی فلان رشته قبول شد ع قبول نشد ع این همه موند پشت کنکور ایناهمه فقط ی هفتس بعد ی هفته همه ...همه چی یادشون میره میرن پی زندگی خودشون اینکه ناهارچی درست کنن خرج مدرسه بچشون چی میشه و میرن پی زندگی خودشون پس حرف ملت برات مهم نباشه عزیز من..... این ی ماه بخون لطفا بخاطر خودت بخاطر سلامتیت .... و سعی کن ی انتخاب رشته درست داشته باشی این خیلی مهمه تو رتبه ۱۵ هزارم بیاری کلیییی رشته های خوب دولتی میتوتی بری فقط باید درست انتخاب رشته کنی و ی رشته خوب و دولتی برو .... حتی شده شهرای دیگه بزن دور بشی از خانواده وفامیل بتونی ارامش بگیری .... ببین انقد حالت خوب میشه که حد نداره ..... دانشگاهای شمال رو بزن بیا شمال.... تو برو دانشگاه دوسه سال روخودت کارکن رو روحیت جسمت سلامتیتو برگردون اگه باز خواسی دوباره کنکور بده مطمن باش ی رتبه خفن میاری ..... فقط احتیاج به یک استراحت طولانی داری ....۷ سال زندگی نباتی قابل توصیف نیست ....به خودت ظلم نکن .... واسه تلاش واسه ارزوهامون تا اخر عمرمون وقت داریم ....پس اول خودت شخصیتت روحیت و جسمت رو سالم سازی کن  روخودت کار کن ..... اونوقت بعدش با تلاش یک صدم تلاشای این۷سالت ...میبینی که قبول میشی چرا؟ چون روحیه وجسم سالم خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی تاثیر داره هرچقد بگم کم گفتم ....من با خیلی رتبه برترا حرف زدم تو همه ی همه ی اونا چیز مشترک میدونی چی بود؟؟ روحیه قوی و پر اعتماد به نفس به خودشون خدا باور داشتن ومطمن بودن به چیزی که میخان میرسن تو برنامه همشون استراحتو تفریح بود هیچ کدوم زندگی تک بعدی خواب درس نداشتن .... حتی رتبه ۲ تجربی ۹۹ گفت من درسامو اردیلهشت تموم کردم ....ببین تموم کردن مهم نیس اینکه چطور بخوتی چطور مرور کنی و حاااااالت چطور باشه باووووورت چطور باشه مهمه ....انقد مهمه که نمیدونم چطوری بگم من خودمم نتیجشو دیدم برا همینم میگم تو باید به خودت استراحت بدی و روخودت وروحیت کارکتی یکی دوسال شایدم بیشتر .....امیدوارم هرجا هسی موفق باشی 
ولی بدون تو خیلی متفاوت و صبوری افرین بهت ی روزی نتیجه صبوریاتو میگیری مطمن باش .... برای باراخر بارهزارم روخودتو روحیت کار کن استراحت کن.... روزت بخیر

----------


## Arash07

[QUOTE=D.Farnoosh.r;1718808]


> ممنونم از تو که این پیامو گذاشتی . متن کاملی بود پر از نکته هایی که من به شخصه کمتر بهش توجه می کردم .
> داستان زندگی من شاید خیلی عجیب باشه . مختصر توضییح میدم . من عضو تیم تکواندو شهرستان بودم به یه آسیب دیدگی شدیدی که برام پیش اومد دکتر بهم گفت که دیگه نمیتونم تکواندو کار کنم من هدفم از اون اول ورزشی بود ولی اونطورم نبود که به درس توجه نکنم تعریف از خود نباشه همیشه جز شاگرد اول دوم بودم تو مدرسه اما وقتی که اینو شنیدم که نمیتونم به ورزشی که علاقه دارم ادامه بدم کلی اعصابمو خورد کرده بود این اتفاق نزدیک کنکور 93 افتاد و من زیاد واسه کنکور نخونده بودم . کنکور اومد و من رتبم شد 6580 . با کلی خواهش و التماس بهم اجازه دادن که یه سال پشت کنکور بمونم .منم تمام انرژیمو گذاشتم واسه کنکور 94 خیلی خوب پیش می رفتم طوری که ترازم تو قلم چی آزمون اول جمع بندی پایه تو بهمن ترازم به 6400 رسید از شرایطم راضی بودم تا اینکه یه اتفاق بد یا یه تجربه بد اومدم سمتم در موردش نمیگم چون این اتفاق طوری منو  داغون کرد که تا خود کنکور 94 میتونم بگم هیچی نخوندم و هرچی تو کنکور زدم مطالعه مهر تا بهمن 93 بود و نه چیز دیگه وقتی نتیجه ها اومد و مشخص شد که نمیتونم رشته ای که بهش علاقه دارمو برم خیلی ناراحت شدم همه از دستم عصبانی بودن چون همه انتظار داشتن با نتیجه هایی که تو آزمون های قبلیم داشتم . رتبه ی خوبی بیآرم ولی نیاورد . نمیدونم چرا کنکور من برای آدمای اطرافم غیر خانواده انقدر مهم شده بود . با کلی دعوا موندم واسه کنکور 95 امامن اصلا اون آدم تلاش گر پر انگیزه سال قبل . قبل اون اتفاق نبودم روز به روز اهمال کارتر شدم و هی کنکورا تکرا شد اما نتیجه ها درست نشدن چون خودم درست نشدم سال 96 انقدری که ازم میپرسیدن که کنکوری هستی . پشت کنکوری هستی . چرا نتیجه نگرفتی . ترحم مزخرفی که آدمای غیر خانوادم داشتن منو عصبانی کرده بود کنکور من اصلا نباید براشون مهم باشه ولی بود . طوری پیله کرده بودن بهم که پدر مادرم ناراحت میشدن منم داغون چون نمی خواستم ناراحتیشون و ببینم بنابراین تصمیم گرفتم به همه بگم که کنکور قبول شدم و رفتم دانشگاه از اون روز تا الان زندگی مخفی من تو یه اتاق شروع شد از خونه بیرون نمیومدم خیلی تنها شدم  وخیلی خسته اون اتفاق گذشته که نمیتونستم واسه خانوادم تعریف کننم مثل خوره افتاده بود به جونم  و الانم هست . خیلی سعی کردم فراموشش کنم ولی نشد بخاطر کم تحرکیم مشکل تیروئید پیدا کردم موهام یه ماه مونده به کنکور 98 شروع کردن به ریزش منم وابستگی شدید به موهام داشتم فکر کنم هیچی ازم نموند کنکور 98 و خراب کردم  موندم واسه 99 . بهتر خوندم ایرادامو گرفتم البته بیشترشو اما باز بین راه و نزدیک کنکور کم آوردم ولی پردیس بهشتی رشته ی پرستاری قبول شدم ولی نرفتم دلم نمیومد با این همه سختی که کشیدم جایزه م باشه پرستاری پردیس ... موندم واسه  1400 .. ببخشید که طولانی شد داستانم خیلی بیشتر از اینه   ممنونم ازت بابت پیام خیلی خوب بود
> ________
> تو خیلی قوی هستی که این همه رو تحمل کردی به خودت افتخار کن ولی یادت باشه برای موفقیت اول باید روحت و جسمت سالم باشه .... ببین باید واقع بین باشی خیلیا میگن نه بخون ی سال دیگم تو میتونی فلان ولی من میفهمم ۷سال چیه! برا همین میگم امسال برو دانشگاه.....اون اتفاق بدی هم که برات افتاد و هنوزم درگیرشی بخاطراینه که توخونه ای و همش پی درسی اگه دانشگاه بودی مطمن باش خیلی زودتر فراموش میکردی اون اتفاقو وهمه چی خوب میشد .....بنظرم این ی ماه  بخون تحمل کن ازت خواهش میکنم تحمل کن تو خیلی قوی ای که تا اینجا پیش اومدی ....ادما واست مهم نباشن چون ادما ی هفته ای هستن  ی هفته میگن عه فلانی فلان رشته قبول شد ع قبول نشد ع این همه موند پشت کنکور ایناهمه فقط ی هفتس بعد ی هفته همه ...همه چی یادشون میره میرن پی زندگی خودشون اینکه ناهارچی درست کنن خرج مدرسه بچشون چی میشه و میرن پی زندگی خودشون پس حرف ملت برات مهم نباشه عزیز من..... این ی ماه بخون لطفا بخاطر خودت بخاطر سلامتیت .... و سعی کن ی انتخاب رشته درست داشته باشی این خیلی مهمه تو رتبه ۱۵ هزارم بیاری کلیییی رشته های خوب دولتی میتوتی بری فقط باید درست انتخاب رشته کنی و ی رشته خوب و دولتی برو .... حتی شده شهرای دیگه بزن دور بشی از خانواده وفامیل بتونی ارامش بگیری .... ببین انقد حالت خوب میشه که حد نداره ..... دانشگاهای شمال رو بزن بیا شمال.... تو برو دانشگاه دوسه سال روخودت کارکن رو روحیت جسمت سلامتیتو برگردون اگه باز خواسی دوباره کنکور بده مطمن باش ی رتبه خفن میاری ..... فقط احتیاج به یک استراحت طولانی داری ....۷ سال زندگی نباتی قابل توصیف نیست ....به خودت ظلم نکن .... واسه تلاش واسه ارزوهامون تا اخر عمرمون وقت داریم ....پس اول خودت شخصیتت روحیت و جسمت رو سالم سازی کن  روخودت کار کن ..... اونوقت بعدش با تلاش یک صدم تلاشای این۷سالت ...میبینی که قبول میشی چرا؟ چون روحیه وجسم سالم خیلی خیلی خیلی خیلی تاثیر داره هرچقد بگم کم گفتم ....من با خیلی رتبه برترا حرف زدم تو همه ی همه ی اونا چیز مشترک میدونی چی بود؟؟ روحیه قوی و پر اعتماد به نفس به خودشون خدا باور داشتن ومطمن بودن به چیزی که میخان میرسن تو برنامه همشون استراحتو تفریح بود هیچ کدوم زندگی تک بعدی خواب درس نداشتن .... حتی رتبه ۲ تجربی ۹۹ گفت من درسامو اردیلهشت تموم کردم ....ببین تموم کردن مهم نیس اینکه چطور بخوتی چطور مرور کنی و حاااااالت چطور باشه باووووورت چطور باشه مهمه ....انقد مهمه که نمیدونم چطوری بگم من خودمم نتیجشو دیدم برا همینم میگم تو باید به خودت استراحت بدی و روخودت وروحیت کارکتی یکی دوسال شایدم بیشتر .....امیدوارم هرجا هسی موفق باشی 
> ولی بدون تو خیلی متفاوت و صبوری افرین بهت ی روزی نتیجه صبوریاتو میگیری مطمن باش .... برای باراخر بارهزارم روخودتو روحیت کار کن استراحت کن.... روزت بخیر


 سلام . ممنونم از پیام قشنگی که دادی خیلی برام ارزشمنده خیلییی  توی این چند سال خیلی آسیب دیدم خیلی تو خودم ریختم من آدمی نیستم که غمامو به روم بیارم اصلا تو ظاهرم نمیتونی متوجه بشی که چقدر ناراحتم . خلاصه اینکه من ذره ذره اعتماد خانوادمو از دست دادم شاید به روی خودشون نیارن ولی من میفهمم .باشه اینکارو میکنم این یه ماه رو خوب میخونم . ممنونم که درکم کردی نمیدونم باور میکنی یا نه ولی وقتی پیامتو داشتم میخوندم فقط داشتم گریه میکردم  .... بازم ممنونم . مواظب خودت باش

----------


## D.Farnoosh.r

[QUOTE=Arash07;1718820]


> سلام . ممنونم از پیام قشنگی که دادی خیلی برام ارزشمنده خیلییی  توی این چند سال خیلی آسیب دیدم خیلی تو خودم ریختم من آدمی نیستم که غمامو به روم بیارم اصلا تو ظاهرم نمیتونی متوجه بشی که چقدر ناراحتم . خلاصه اینکه من ذره ذره اعتماد خانوادمو از دست دادم شاید به روی خودشون نیارن ولی من میفهمم .باشه اینکارو میکنم این یه ماه رو خوب میخونم . ممنونم که درکم کردی نمیدونم باور میکنی یا نه ولی وقتی پیامتو داشتم میخوندم فقط داشتم گریه میکردم  .... بازم ممنونم . مواظب خودت باش


معلومه که باور میکنم....نگران خانوادت نباش میدونم اینده بچها خیلی واسه خانوادشون مهمه ولی نه اونقدری که ما بچها تو ذهنمون گنده کردیم مامان بابای منم همش میگفتن پزشکی وقتی که نه من نه خواهرم نتونسیم هیچی نگفتن شاید ناراحت شدن اولش اما الان انقد خوشحالن اصن فراموش کردن  الان به من میگن دندون پزشکی چیه پزشکیه چیه حوصله داری رشته خودت خوبه ....میخام بگم خانواده هم اونجور که ما تو ذهنمون ساختیم اذیت نمیشن نگران نباش تو فقط فکر خودت باش و تمام .... اگرم هنوز شک داری به چیزی حتما از ی مشاور کمک بگیر راه رو بهت نشون بده .... ولی من مطمنم امسال میترکونی .... قول بده بری دانشگاه امسال و به خودت توجه کنی ‌....ورش برو تفریح برو بارفیقای جدید وقت بگذرون...کتابای موفقیت و شخصیت سازی بخون حسابی خودتو بساز بعد اونوقت اگه بازم راضی نشدی دوباره بیا کنکور بده چیزی رو ازدست نمیدی سن فقط عدده خیلیا میگن نه پشتت باد میخوره فلان درسا فراموش میشه من میگم شکر خوردن.... من ۴ساله گذشته با اون دوسالی که هیچی نخوندم۶سال از درسوکتاب دور بودم اما الان که شروع کردم با اینکه نظام جدیده اما همه مطالب برام اشناس و میفهمم‌ ....توکه دیگه الان ی پا معلم درجه یکی برا خودت و هم اینکه باد خوردن چیه ببین من هرکی دیدم بعد از دانشگاه اومده دوباره کنکور داده راحت میگم ۷۰ درصدشون پزشکی و دندون قبول شدن چرا؟ چون اولا خیلی چیزای جدید یاد میگیری اصلا دیدگاهت نگاهت به درس خوندن فرق میکنه ....بعد کل مسیرو تا تهش رفتی دانشگاه رفیق بازی گوشی کار کردنو جون کندن  من دیگه الان نه میرم تو فکروخیال دانشگاه نه پی گوشی نه فکر بیرون چون انقدر اینارو انجام دادم سیراب شدم ....ولی میدونم ی مشکل اساسی بچهای کنکوری ابن فکروخیالاست.....ینی ارادتم بیشتر میشه....پس اصلا نگران این نباش که اره من اگه بعد ازدانشگاه دوباره بخام کنکور بدم نمیتونم چرا میتونی حتی خیلی خفن تروبهتر.... هرچند من بهت ایمان دارم اگر این یک ماه باور داشته باشی و به خدا اعتماد کنی و درستو خوب بخونی همین امسال تمومه همه چی.... لطفا روحیتو ازدست نده چون خیلی مهمه به خدا اعتماد کن اون ازهمه چی اگاهه ازهمه چی و بهترینو برات میخاد پس ذهنتو اروم کن و همه چی رو بسپر به خودش .... این ی ماه زیست کتابتو مرور کن تستای کنکورای قبل ریاصی فیزیکش و قلم چی زیستوشیمیش رو بزن و تحلیل کن تک تک سوالا و گزینه هارو .... صد درصد قبولی .... ازخودت تشکر کن بخاطر صبر ایوبی که داشته

----------


## Arash07

[QUOTE=D.Farnoosh.r;1718906]


> معلومه که باور میکنم....نگران خانوادت نباش میدونم اینده بچها خیلی واسه خانوادشون مهمه ولی نه اونقدری که ما بچها تو ذهنمون گنده کردیم مامان بابای منم همش میگفتن پزشکی وقتی که نه من نه خواهرم نتونسیم هیچی نگفتن شاید ناراحت شدن اولش اما الان انقد خوشحالن اصن فراموش کردن ������������ الان به من میگن دندون پزشکی چیه پزشکیه چیه حوصله داری رشته خودت خوبه ....میخام بگم خانواده هم اونجور که ما تو ذهنمون ساختیم اذیت نمیشن نگران نباش تو فقط فکر خودت باش و تمام .... اگرم هنوز شک داری به چیزی حتما از ی مشاور کمک بگیر راه رو بهت نشون بده .... ولی من مطمنم امسال میترکونی .... قول بده بری دانشگاه امسال و به خودت توجه کنی ‌....ورش برو تفریح برو بارفیقای جدید وقت بگذرون...کتابای موفقیت و شخصیت سازی بخون حسابی خودتو بساز بعد اونوقت اگه بازم راضی نشدی دوباره بیا کنکور بده چیزی رو ازدست نمیدی سن فقط عدده خیلیا میگن نه پشتت باد میخوره فلان درسا فراموش میشه من میگم شکر خوردن.... من ۴ساله گذشته با اون دوسالی که هیچی نخوندم۶سال از درسوکتاب دور بودم اما الان که شروع کردم با اینکه نظام جدیده اما همه مطالب برام اشناس و میفهمم‌ ....توکه دیگه الان ی پا معلم درجه یکی برا خودت و هم اینکه باد خوردن چیه ببین من هرکی دیدم بعد از دانشگاه اومده دوباره کنکور داده راحت میگم ۷۰ درصدشون پزشکی و دندون قبول شدن چرا؟ چون اولا خیلی چیزای جدید یاد میگیری اصلا دیدگاهت نگاهت به درس خوندن فرق میکنه ....بعد کل مسیرو تا تهش رفتی دانشگاه رفیق بازی گوشی کار کردنو جون کندن  من دیگه الان نه میرم تو فکروخیال دانشگاه نه پی گوشی نه فکر بیرون چون انقدر اینارو انجام دادم سیراب شدم ....ولی میدونم ی مشکل اساسی بچهای کنکوری ابن فکروخیالاست.....ینی ارادتم بیشتر میشه....پس اصلا نگران این نباش که اره من اگه بعد ازدانشگاه دوباره بخام کنکور بدم نمیتونم چرا میتونی حتی خیلی خفن تروبهتر.... هرچند من بهت ایمان دارم اگر این یک ماه باور داشته باشی و به خدا اعتماد کنی و درستو خوب بخونی همین امسال تمومه همه چی������.... لطفا روحیتو ازدست نده چون خیلی مهمه به خدا اعتماد کن اون ازهمه چی اگاهه ازهمه چی و بهترینو برات میخاد پس ذهنتو اروم کن و همه چی رو بسپر به خودش .... این ی ماه زیست کتابتو مرور کن تستای کنکورای قبل ریاصی فیزیکش و قلم چی زیستوشیمیش رو بزن و تحلیل کن تک تک سوالا و گزینه هارو .... صد درصد قبولی .... ازخودت تشکر کن بخاطر صبر ایوبی که داشته������


 نمیدونم چجوری میتونم ازت تشکر کنم ممنونم که درکم می کنی خیلی حالم بهتر شد با پیامت . باشه بهت قول میدم که این یه ماه رو خیلی بهتر از قبل بخونم  با دقت بیشتر . ممنونم از راهنمایی و کمک و امیدی که بهم دادی  . مواظب خودت باش . ممنونم ...

----------


## D.Farnoosh.r

[QUOTE=Arash07;1718978]


> نمیدونم چجوری میتونم ازت تشکر کنم ممنونم که درکم می کنی خیلی حالم بهتر شد با پیامت . باشه بهت قول میدم که این یه ماه رو خیلی بهتر از قبل بخونم  با دقت بیشتر . ممنونم از راهنمایی و کمک و امیدی که بهم دادی  . مواظب خودت باش . ممنونم ...


تمااااامممم تماااامممم  ایوووول  :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (429): :y نگران هیچی نباش وبه هیچی فکر نکن  فقط بخون کنکورتم بده ی انتخاب رشته خفن .... ببین چقد زندگیت تغییر میکنه اصن.....خدا حواسش به تک تک ماها هست ....

----------


## Bahar1377

> میشه لطفا لینک مصاحبه رو بفرستید


والا این برا پارساله. بعد چند ماه اومدم انجمن ببینم چه خبره . که میگن فیک بوده طرف. یادش بخیر، شما همونی نبودید که پارسال سر مسئله تعویق خیلی فعالیت میکردید؟؟؟؟!!!
اگه همون باشید عجب حافظه ای دارم من :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> والا این برا پارساله. بعد چند ماه اومدم انجمن ببینم چه خبره . که میگن فیک بوده طرف. یادش بخیر، شما همونی نبودید که پارسال سر مسئله تعویق خیلی فعالیت میکردید؟؟؟؟!!!
> اگه همون باشید عجب حافظه ای دارم من


آره ، خوده خودشه  :Yahoo (4): 

سجاد علوی معروف بود به سلطان امید و دلگرمی دادن ، حتی یکی دوروز قبل کنکور هم هوای بچه ها رو داشت ناامید نشن نسبت به تعویق ...عجب دورانی بود  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Bahar1377

به به سلام zero جان، امیدوارم امتحانا رو بترکونی حسابی :Y (503): 
آره واقعا، پارسال این موقع چقدر استرس داشتم :Y (456):

----------


## Arash07

> سربازی رو چیکار کردی؟الان من اگر بخوام برای دومین بار پشت کنکور بمونم (انگار سومین کنکور) سربازی رو چیکار باید بکنم؟


 بخاطر پرونده پزشکیم معاف شدم  والا شرایطتونمیدونم ولی میشه با انتخاب کردن یه رشته از دانشگاه پیام نور و مرخصی گرفتن برای یه سال از دانشگاه . دوباره تو کنکور شرکت کرد برای اطلاعات بیشتر از یه مشاور کمک بگیری بد نیست .

----------

